# Mini Mare Close to Foaling



## kay56649

My mini mare is 291 days pregnant and is bagging up a little and her teats are a little big and her left side is bigger than her right and when you feel her, you can feel a hard kick by her udders about every 5 seconds! Her hips are sinking in and she is getting te pointy but look! I'm really excited since this is my first time having a mini horse foal at my house! Does anyone have an idea of when she will foal or if it is coming close? She had a foal in May 2011 and had a normal birth! She is bred to Little Kings Buckeroo's great grandson so I am pretty excited! Please let me know if you have any advise! I have pictures and I will try to put some on soon!!


----------



## themacpack

I know you say this is the first mini foaling at your house- is it the first foaling period? Have you attended other foalings? I only ask because minis, specifically, are notorious for having foaling difficulties. Do you have anyone IRL that is able to mentor you in regards to her foaling? Are you comfortable with monitoring a horses vitals - specifically with taking a horse's temperature? Temperature charting/tracking proved extremely accurate in predicting our mini's foaling time (I was familiar with using it with dogs and cats, and quite happy to see that it was also useful with horses)


----------



## FreeDestiny

Do minis carry for the same amount of days as normal sized horses? So excited for baby pictures! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

*mini mare*

I have never experienced a mini horse foaling before but I have read everything I can about it! I have watched multiple videos and read many articles and I have the book "The Foaling Primer" on the way! We contacted her previous owner (she had only one other foal out of this mini mare) and she said she foaled without any problems! She said she went out at 10:30PM and went back out at 11:00PM and the foal was born! So hopefully things should go smooth! I have no problem with checking vitals, since we have regular sized horses also and we have a vet that can come ASAP and I think we are as prepared as we could be! Do you have any idea of when she could foal! Her bags feel like she has milk in them but they can't be milked at all, and I can definetly feel a foal kicking! If it isn't a foal then she has some wierd alien living in her! LOL!! The baby has strong kicks and when it is kicking it is about every 5-10 seconds.!


----------



## kay56649

*mini mare*

Mini mares are usually pregnant for 11 months!! How can you tell by temperature when they are going to have their foals? Is there a temperature range that states that they are close?


----------



## Super Nova

FreeDestiny said:


> Do minis carry for the same amount of days as normal sized horses? So excited for baby pictures!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I thought minis carried about 10 to 20 days less than the normal sized horses??

Super Nova


----------



## kay56649

*Mini mare*

I'm not familiar with feeding regular sized horses but I do know that mini horses are pregnant for 11 months or about 290-350 days! Her foal that was born last spring was born at 330 days!


----------



## cmarie

Most mares follow some kind of pattern so I would guess that she should go to around 330 days this time.


----------



## kay56649

cmarie said:


> Most mares follow some kind of pattern so I would guess that she should go to around 330 days this time.


Yes, but I will put some pictures on and she is already having loose stools and is bagging up and the baby is kicking really hard! She will be 292 days in foal today!


----------



## kay56649

I'm sorry this site won't let me upload any of my pictures I have so you can go to 
www.stablesofdreamindelmar.weebly.com

to look at the pictures, go to the Jasmine link once you get there and you can see the pictures of her! Sorry, but if you could look at them and let me know what you think, that would be GREAT!!

I will try to put a direct link to the site soon!!


----------



## cmarie

There is no link to her if there is it doesn't work.


----------



## kay56649

Here is a direct link to her page!!! Please look at the pictures and try to give me some advise on when you think she is due! Thanks for all of your help!!

Jasmine -


----------



## kay56649

cmarie said:


> There is no link to her if there is it doesn't work.


 
Sorry!! I fixed the link!! Just click on the think that says 
Jasmine-
is is highlighted and it works now!! I double checked it!
I will put pictures of the stud she is bred to on there in a few minutes!!


----------



## NdAppy

Please, please, _please_ quit ending all of your sentences with exclamation points. It really comes across as yelling. 

FYI the average for miniature mares is 326. if she goes now I highly doubt the foal would survive. It is not in the "safe" zone for a live foaling. the "safe" date for foaling is anything after 300 days for minis normally...


----------



## cmarie

She still has awhile to go her udders aren't full yet and though she is shaping up I think she has a ways to go. If your still in contact with the prior owner I would talk to them and get as much information about her last foaling as I could get.


----------



## kay56649

NdAppy said:


> Please, please, _please_ quit ending all of your sentences with exclamation points. It really comes across as yelling.
> 
> FYI the average for miniature mares is 326. if she goes now I highly doubt the foal would survive. It is not in the "safe" zone for a live foaling. the "safe" date for foaling is anything after 300 days for minis normally...


 
Sorry for the exclamation points. I usually use them in the context of being excited not yelling. LOL!! Yeah I just don't want to be caught off guard when she has her foal and I want to be prepared.


----------



## kay56649

cmarie said:


> She still has awhile to go her udders aren't full yet and though she is shaping up I think she has a ways to go. If your still in contact with the prior owner I would talk to them and get as much information about her last foaling as I could get.


Does she look about 292 days pregnant? If she were to have her foal at 330 days, she would have it May 2, 2012. Do her udders look like they are filling up, or could they still be like that from having her foal in 
May 2011?? Just ruling out everything I have thoughts about. Ha ha


----------



## kay56649

This is off subject, but i just joined and I can't figure out how to make an avatar. My user just says foal and no picture. Please help!


----------



## cmarie

With out seeing her in person I can't be sure, it appears her udders are filling they are not full yet when they are her nipples will look full and hers are still hanging. The udders usually start filling 4 to 6 weeks prior. They will fill and deflate so to say, when they stay full hard and warm all day she will be close. When was her last foal weaned? Do you know the last date she was bred?


----------



## SunnyDraco

kay56649 said:


> This is off subject, but i just joined and I can't figure out how to make an avatar. My user just says foal and no picture. Please help!


Go to: User CP
(far left side below Horse Forums)

A tab on the left side of the screen comes up, choose edit Avatar

Hope that helps


----------



## kay56649

cmarie said:


> With out seeing her in person I can't be sure, it appears her udders are filling they are not full yet when they are her nipples will look full and hers are still hanging. The udders usually start filling 4 to 6 weeks prior. They will fill and deflate so to say, when they stay full hard and warm all day she will be close. When was her last foal weaned? Do you know the last date she was bred?


She was bred June 7, 2011 and her foal was never weaned, we just bought her in November 2011 and that was the first time she was away from her foal! The foal was born in May 2011. They stay the same size all day and are warm, but like you said I don't think they are full.


----------



## kay56649

SunnyDraco said:


> Go to: User CP
> (far left side below Horse Forums)
> 
> A tab on the left side of the screen comes up, choose edit Avatar
> 
> Hope that helps


Thank you so much!!!!!!! I would have never found that by myself. The little horse in the avatar is the one I am talking about in my thread, Mini Mare Close to Foaling.


----------



## kay56649

Here are some pictures for those who couldn't get the link to work or who don't know how to look at my pictures. The 30" perlino is the stud she is bred to! The buckskin mini, is the baby's great great grandpa.


----------



## themacpack

This site has some wonderful information and, even better, pictures -- I read it over and over when our Holly was expecting Foalingsigns 

Holly was a maiden and didn't ever truly bag up or start producing any testable amounts of liquid until the evening before she foaled (came home from work, saw massive udder development noted her being off on behavior and her temp had shifted - had been temping morning and evening to see the consistent patter -- she foaled at about 5 am that morning) - so the milk test approach was not an option for us. The theory we were given and that proved true is the drop indicated foaling in 12-24 hours. She had been bagging up slowly, but once I saw what her pre-foaling bag actually looked like it was easy to see that what we had been noting in the weeks prior was NOTHING like what her true bagging up was.
This was the evening of the night she foaled:


----------



## cmarie

^^^That picture explains alot better than words can.


----------



## kay56649

themacpack said:


> This site has some wonderful information and, even better, pictures -- I read it over and over when our Holly was expecting Foalingsigns
> 
> Holly was a maiden and didn't ever truly bag up or start producing any testable amounts of liquid until the evening before she foaled (came home from work, saw massive udder development noted her being off on behavior and her temp had shifted - had been temping morning and evening to see the consistent patter -- she foaled at about 5 am that morning) - so the milk test approach was not an option for us. The theory we were given and that proved true is the drop indicated foaling in 12-24 hours. She had been bagging up slowly, but once I saw what her pre-foaling bag actually looked like it was easy to see that what we had been noting in the weeks prior was NOTHING like what her true bagging up was.
> This was the evening of the night she foaled:


 
So the biggest thing to keep an eye on is her temperature and when she drops?


----------



## kay56649

*Pictures of that mare*

Do you have any pictures of that mini mare from the side, so I can see her drop?


----------



## Kayella

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Does anyone else have any advise on when she could be due or if she's getting close?


----------



## Endiku

Their butts tend to get verry jello-y and form a 'V' when they're near birthing, because all of their muscles *back there* have to relax in order for the baby to come through. I've also heard that often you can see a large, thick vein along their udder that is very prominent when the time comes near, but I've never seen it myself.


----------



## TbLover

She does not have much of a bag if you ask me. she still has a ways to go. usually once you see waxing over the tits and/or milk dripping as she is walking she should foal within 24 hrs. This does not apply to every mare tho.


----------



## kay56649

Endiku said:


> Their butts tend to get verry jello-y and form a 'V' when they're near birthing, because all of their muscles *back there* have to relax in order for the baby to come through. I've also heard that often you can see a large, thick vein along their udder that is very prominent when the time comes near, but I've never seen it myself.


Her butt as of right now forms a V and it is not from starving because she had been on roundbales all winter and was wormed. Her bags are not full yet but do you think it is coming near? Around her butt isn't all muscle but it is kind of squishy but it may be from the winter hair. Her butt is in a V shap though. I will post some pictures in a couple of minutes.


----------



## kay56649

*Mini mare*

Her butt is kind of V shaped right now and her bags are filling but are not completely filled yet. I will post pictures in a few minutes.


----------



## kay56649

*Picture of Jasmine*



kay56649 said:


> Her butt is kind of V shaped right now and her bags are filling but are not completely filled yet. I will post pictures in a few minutes.


 
Here is a picture of her butt. Her tail is at the bottom of the picture and her back goes up in the picture, if it is hard to see.


----------



## Endiku

To see a V, you'd have to get down at her level and take a picture, not look down at her and take a picture.

'kind of jelly' means that she's not at the point where she's ready to drop. When she's ready, when you tap her butt it will practically jiggle at you.


----------



## NdAppy

It's not the butt that V's. It's their belly


----------



## kay56649

Endiku said:


> To see a V, you'd have to get down at her level and take a picture, not look down at her and take a picture.
> 
> 'kind of jelly' means that she's not at the point where she's ready to drop. When she's ready, when you tap her butt it will practically jiggle at you.


Oh ok!! I thought her butt was supposed to be squishy not like jelly! So the V is formed from behind because a breeder put a picture of the pointy butt she she took the same picture I did so I thought u just took it from above!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

NdAppy said:


> It's not the butt that V's. It's their belly


Their butt and belly get v shaped! They get a think called pointy butt plus their stomachs drop!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

*Mini mare close to foaling*

My mini mare is almost 300 days pregnant and I think I am pretty prepared but if you guys have any ideas or tips please let me know!! This is the first mini foal to ever be born at our farm and I am so excited!!!!! I will post pictures of the mom named Jasmine and the stud she is bred to. Jasmine is a 35" dark brown and white pintaloosa and the stud named Dusty (he is the great grandson of Little Kings Buckeroo), is a 30" cremello and he has produced 100% fillies so far. He carries the creme gene and all of his ancestors are buckskins, so the baby should be a buckskin! The foal will also be eligible for registration when it's born! But please if you have any advise, let me know! I could use all of the information I can get! Also, when I post pictures, see of you can tell how long it will be before she foals!


----------



## kay56649

*Jasmine's Thread big day coming soon!*

My mini horse Jasmine is due in probably a few weeks and if anyone has any advise on delivery or leading up to deliver please let me know! I have never seen or been around a mini horse or regular sized horse birth before. She is very cute and I can't wait to see her baby. I will try to keep a diary on here to keep you updated! The baby is very active and kicks a lot so it might be a fiesty one. I will add pictures at time goes on and I will start putting pictures on tomorrow! So keep checking back!


----------



## SunnyDraco

For delivery you will want to have clean straw and a good vet's number just incase as a start. 

My oldest sister is in northern Minnesota and her foal is due in about 5 weeks and has her foaling kit almost complete 

We love pictures of mommy and daddy, and especially baby!


----------



## kay56649

SunnyDraco said:


> For delivery you will want to have clean straw and a good vet's number just incase as a start.
> 
> My oldest sister is in northern Minnesota and her foal is due in about 5 weeks and has her foaling kit almost complete
> 
> We love pictures of mommy and daddy, and especially baby!


Pictures will be here very soon!! I am putting the on right now! (not the baby yet though, except in mommy's pictures ha ha)

I have a clean stall and I am just using hay bedding, I also have a vet's number on hand. (our town is very small and so our vet doesn't know much about mini horses). Is your sister by International Falls?


----------



## SunnyDraco

She is in Duluth, and I have a grandma, aunts, uncles and cousins in Floodwood


----------



## kay56649

*Mommy and Daddy Photos*

The mini dark brown/white 35" mini is Jasmine (the mom) and the cremello 30" mini is Dusty (the dad, we do not own him, Jasmine was bred before we bought her). My profile picture is also Jasmine this summer, but the pictures I am putting on are from a couple of days ago! I will also post some pictures of her bag and some more close up pictures of her!


----------



## kay56649

The cremello stud, Dusty is the great grandson of Little King's buckeroo! If you want to learn more about him, go to www.littlekingfarm.com He is a legend in the mini horse world!! His registered name Double Dipt Dusty Buckeroo and has produced 100% fillies so far, you can look at his pedigree at www.allbreedpedigree.com his ancesters are all buckskins, so the baby should be a buckskin. One of Dusty's 2 year old fillies is for sale on www.horseville.com and she is the same color as him.


----------



## kay56649

SunnyDraco said:


> She is in Duluth, and I have a grandma, aunts, uncles and cousins in Floodwood


 
Oh funny!! My sister lives in Cloquet which is 20 minutes away from there. If you know anythin else about a mare close to foaling type away, I will be glad to hear anything anyone has to say! Ha ha


----------



## kay56649

*Jasmine's udders*

Here are pictures of Jasmine's udders as of last night! They are filling up quite a bit and the baby kicks hard. I told my mom, if she isn't pregnant, she has an alien living in her and needs to go on a MAJOR diet. Ha ha!!
Today she is 295 days in foal!! I am so excited!!!


----------



## kay56649

*Jasmine and Dusty*

Jasmine is the dark brown/white mini and Dusty is the cremello mini. There are a couple of pictures of Jasmine I will post of her sides and udders! She is 295 days in foal today!


----------



## kay56649

Does anyone else have any idea if she is due soon or if like 3-4 weeks or sooner? Or later?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TbLover

No one knows but her and the foal honey. Sorry I know it's a horrid wait.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

TbLover said:


> No one knows but her and the foal honey. Sorry I know it's a horrid wait.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know I've heard of the foaling fever before. Ha ha. Is there anything I can do to be ready that you know of?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TbLover

kay56649 said:


> I know I've heard of the foaling fever before. Ha ha. Is there anything I can do to be ready that you know of?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Most important since it is a mini is to make sure to have a phone very close and your vets number, better be safe then sorry.


----------



## atotton

I am going to guess she''ll go any where's from 315-322 days. Just as a fun guess. She still could use a bit more fill to her udder, but some mares don't fill until the birth of the foal. You'll notice the "v" shape in her belly as the foal lines up in preparation for birth. Good luck for a healthy safe delivery.


----------



## kay56649

TbLover said:


> Most important since it is a mini is to make sure to have a phone very close and your vets number, better be safe then sorry.


The hard part is our vet doesn't know much about minis so she couldn't do as much as an experienced vet could, which make it harder, so we are pretty much on our own!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> I am going to guess she''ll go any where's from 315-322 days. Just as a fun guess. She still could use a bit more fill to her udder, but some mares don't fill until the birth of the foal. You'll notice the "v" shape in her belly as the foal lines up in preparation for birth. Good luck for a healthy safe delivery.


Thank you so much for your advise and I will put on here when she foals and how many days she was in foal! Do you think she is close? Also, with the weird kicking by her udder and her big belly, and half filled bag, would you say she is most likely or for sure pregnant? I have never hada pregnant mini horse before so I am completely new to this!


----------



## atotton

I think another week or so at the earliest. Keep looking at her vulva for it to become very loose and elongated. If three is movement and her udder is filling and by the look of the pictures, I'd definitely say there is a bay on board.


----------



## Saddlebag

And she'll have it either in the middle of the night or when you head to the house for a bathroom break.


----------



## kay56649

*Urgent!!!*

Hi! Please, anyone, if you have any advise you could give me on my mini mare, please do! I am in need of any advise anyone has!


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> I think another week or so at the earliest. Keep looking at her vulva for it to become very loose and elongated. If three is movement and her udder is filling and by the look of the pictures, I'd definitely say there is a bay on board.


That is very comforting to have another opinion, so do you think I should keep her in the barn? She lives with 2 mini donkeys, one a female and one a gelding. I could keep her in the barn and only let her outside when I am supervising her!


----------



## kay56649

Saddlebag said:


> And she'll have it either in the middle of the night or when you head to the house for a bathroom break.


The foal she had in May 2011, she was agitated at 10:30pm and the owners went inside, came back out at 11:00pm the baby was there and there was no complications. I can post pictures of her May baby if you guys want! Thank you for all of your opinions, it gives me a better perspective on her!


----------



## kay56649

*Any advise needed*

I was told she might have her foal in a week at the least! If you guys have any guesses, please shout them out!! Also, any advise is needed!


----------



## NdAppy

Judging by her udder I would say she has a ways to go...


----------



## atotton

I always bring mine in when I know they are getting very close to foaling. I do let them out but like you said I supervise them constantly, I like to be there for the birth in case there are any complications. I would love to see her May baby, she is a pretty mare. My uncle also has minis, and he knew his mare was close to foaling he went to get her halter and bring her in the barn. (she was in a pasture with 2 Quarter horse geldings) The few minutes it took him to get into the barn and back to her she had the foal half out foaling underneath one of the geldings belly. He was lucky the geldings got along well with the minis and didn't step on them. So now when they are ready to foal he keeps all the minis in the same pen, he also has 2 mini donkeys in with them and the jenny is always very motherly with the mini foals.


----------



## trainerunlimited

I would suggent looking up foaling videos on youtube and googling foaling signs, etc. Also, the book Blessed are the Broodmares is really a great book to read on what is normal and what to do when things go wrong. Good luck!


----------



## kay56649

trainerunlimited said:


> I would suggent looking up foaling videos on youtube and googling foaling signs, etc. Also, the book Blessed are the Broodmares is really a great book to read on what is normal and what to do when things go wrong. Good luck!


I have and then I will go out and look at her and think she looks different and then I think she is going to have her foal in a few days. It's so exciting, but the wait is awful. Ha Ha!! I got the book
"The Foaling Primer" and that is pretty good, but I am looking at getting the book, "The Complete Book of Foaling". Do you have any idea on how many weeks until she could be due?


----------



## cmarie

By the picture of her udder I would say 2 weeks or more, they are barely filled yet.


----------



## cmarie

Most mare go between 330 and 360 days if she's at 295 now you have a while yet to go. Here is a foaling calculator I hope it helps. 
Foaling Calculator


----------



## kay56649

cmarie said:


> Most mare go between 330 and 360 days if she's at 295 now you have a while yet to go. Here is a foaling calculator I hope it helps.
> Foaling Calculator


She is at 297 days today and her last pregnancy lasted 330 days (I just calculated it on the calculator)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

cmarie said:


> By the picture of her udder I would say 2 weeks or more, they are barely filled yet.


Ok thanks so much! I will put her in tonight and take some more pictures of her and post them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

Then this one should go about that long also.


----------



## kay56649

The picture of her baby will be on here shortly!


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> I always bring mine in when I know they are getting very close to foaling. I do let them out but like you said I supervise them constantly, I like to be there for the birth in case there are any complications. I would love to see her May baby, she is a pretty mare. My uncle also has minis, and he knew his mare was close to foaling he went to get her halter and bring her in the barn. (she was in a pasture with 2 Quarter horse geldings) The few minutes it took him to get into the barn and back to her she had the foal half out foaling underneath one of the geldings belly. He was lucky the geldings got along well with the minis and didn't step on them. So now when they are ready to foal he keeps all the minis in the same pen, he also has 2 mini donkeys in with them and the jenny is always very motherly with the mini foals.


Do you think I should start putting her in all of the time and put her out, only when supervised?


----------



## kay56649

cmarie said:


> Then this one should go about that long also.


Ok good to know! The wait is SOOOOOO painful! Ha ha! The picture of her May 2011 baby will be on here in a few minutes!!


----------



## kay56649

Here is her May 2011 baby! We could have had him for free when we bought Jasmine, but we were already going to have her baby, plus he would have had to be gelded, so we refused the offer and he went to another great home!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, I wouldn't have been able to pass that little guy up! He is a cutey.


----------



## kay56649

trainerunlimited said:


> Haha, I wouldn't have been able to pass that little guy up! He is a cutey.


We wouldn't have either but he was almost as big as Jasmine when we bought her in November and he was more white and looked kind of like a wooly blob with tiny legs! Plus our pasture wasn't big enough for all of our animals plus him, it would have been to crowded.
Link to Jasmine's May 2011 baby! 




 
Here is a link to him! Go ahead and look at him!


----------



## cmarie

Here's an article posted from another thread that you might find helpful
On Watch - Signs of impending foaling
*
*


----------



## kay56649

kay56649 said:


> We wouldn't have either but he was almost as big as Jasmine when we bought her in November and he was more white and looked kind of like a wooly blob with tiny legs! Plus our pasture wasn't big enough for all of our animals plus him, it would have been to crowded.
> Link to Jasmine's May 2011 baby!
> Palomino Pony Colt--SOLD - YouTube
> 
> Here is a link to him! Go ahead and look at him!


Well I talked to my horse trainer today and she said that jasmine will probably have her foal and take care of it herself. So that was encouraging! How long should she be separated from the mini donkeys?


----------



## TbLover

Were not saying she won't be able to have it herself. Minis are just more prone to foal getting stuck and breach babies. Your risking the life of the mare and foal by not getting properly educated on issues that could arise. Best of luck to your mare and foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

cmarie said:


> Here's an article posted from another thread that you might find helpful
> On Watch - Signs of impending foaling
> *
> *


Thank you so much! That article was very helpful!! Now, when the baby is born what is the first thing in training I should do?


----------



## kay56649

TbLover said:


> Were not saying she won't be able to have it herself. Minis are just more prone to foal getting stuck and breach babies. Your risking the life of the mare and foal by not getting properly educated on issues that could arise. Best of luck to your mare and foal.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No no I understand that. Ha ha. I didn't mean it that way, that was just her opinion and I thought I would put it on here!  Yes, I am still doing research on all of the possible problems and how to deal with them. Thank you, I hope she delivers a happy, healthy baby! Now, what is the first step in training I should do with the foal?


----------



## TbLover

I leave the foals alone for the most part. Just pet and love them and touch them all over daily if possible. The sooner you get them use to the normal daily tasks the easier the while thing is not only for you but the foal once they get older. A strong foundation is key. IMO. I halter break them first (just let them get use to something on there face and head) don't tug them around or anything. But I usually give mom and baby a few days to bond before doing to much, like I said the daily touching to me is the first step.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

You can research a lot online. And do a search on this forum for the thread "foaling tips" 

Here is another foaling signs link for you Foalingsigns

Judging from your pictures she has a while. Most of my Miniature Horses were like clockwork between 330 and 340 days. They all were kind enough to very visibly DROP like this, twelve or so hours prior to foaling so I never missed a brith. This mare foaled three hours later. (Sorry, huge picture)










*Now, when the baby is born what is the first thing in training I should do?* 

You'll get very different opinions, to each their own. Again, you can do a lot of research online or in buying a good book. A lot of people do not over handle their babies, they give them a while to grow up. I prefer to get them used to being handled and haltered sooner.


----------



## kay56649

TbLover said:


> I leave the foals alone for the most part. Just pet and love them and touch them all over daily if possible. The sooner you get them use to the normal daily tasks the easier the while thing is not only for you but the foal once they get older. A strong foundation is key. IMO. I halter break them first (just let them get use to something on there face and head) don't tug them around or anything. But I usually give mom and baby a few days to bond before doing to much, like I said the daily touching to me is the first step.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok that makes sense. I was taught to wrap the leade rope around the butt and back around to te person leading to teach them to lead. Do you think this is a good way?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

New_image said:


> You can research a lot online. And do a search on this forum for the thread "foaling tips"
> 
> Here is another foaling signs link for you Foalingsigns
> 
> Judging from your pictures she has a while. Most of my Miniature Horses were like clockwork between 330 and 340 days. They all were kind enough to very visibly DROP like this, twelve or so hours prior to foaling so I never missed a brith. This mare foaled three hours later. (Sorry, huge picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now, when the baby is born what is the first thing in training I should do?*
> 
> You'll get very different opinions, to each their own. Again, you can do a lot of research online or in buying a good book. A lot of people do not over handle their babies, they give them a while to grow up. I prefer to get them used to being handled and haltered sooner.


Yeah I would think that handling them and halter breaking them right away would make sense, because they grow up fast and pretty soon it gets harder because they get bigger. Thank you so much for the advise! Do you have any pictures of a mini mare 300 days in foal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Looks like things are getting close now. Since she's foaled before, she will probably foal about the same time again. 

Many long-time breeders, again lost Mini foals this year. Some lost mare and foal. Keep an eye on her all the time - day and night. These little ones do have many foaling problems. 

I wouldn't put her and the foal in with Donkeys at all. I've heard of too many Donks killing babies. Donkeys are very prone to guarding their area and they often think a foal is an intruder. 

Lizzie


----------



## New_image

More old scans so they're large and not great quality but... This is that same mare at 290 days, 









She was a grade Shetland that came in foal, so a little larger. 

These two are B size mini sisters around 300-315 days.









B size Miniature mare 290-300 days


----------



## atotton

I think she should be ok outside still with supervision as long as the weather is nice. When you think she is getting very close I would bring her inside and let her outside for short turnouts.


----------



## atotton

Have you noticed any change in her rump and vulva loosening or any changes to how she is carrying?


----------



## kay56649

FeatheredFeet said:


> Looks like things are getting close now. Since she's foaled before, she will probably foal about the same time again.
> 
> Many long-time breeders, again lost Mini foals this year. Some lost mare and foal. Keep an eye on her all the time - day and night. These little ones do have many foaling problems.
> 
> I wouldn't put her and the foal in with Donkeys at all. I've heard of too many Donks killing babies. Donkeys are very prone to guarding their area and they often think a foal is an intruder.
> 
> Lizzie


Oh my gosh I would have never really thought of that! You probably just saved my foal! Ha ha. Yeah we r putting up a seperate fence for jasmine and the baby! I know our donkeys don't like dogs and sometimes aren't find of very small kids 2-4 years old so we will for sure put her in at night and in her own pen during the day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

New_image said:


> More old scans so they're large and not great quality but... This is that same mare at 290 days,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a grade Shetland that came in foal, so a little larger.
> 
> These two are B size mini sisters around 300-315 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B size Miniature mare 290-300 days


Ok thank you do much those pictures really help! Now if you go back and compare my mini mare jasmine to these minis does she look like she is at about 300 days?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> Have you noticed any change in her rump and vulva loosening or any changes to how she is carrying?


Well her rump is getting te pointy butt look and her hips are sinking in, and it's not from starvation because she is on quality roundbales and mare&foal grain 2 times a day! I never looked at her vulva until now, so I never did see if there was a change! So her symptoms as of now are
-fat
-baby kicking
-bagging up
-hips sinking in
-pointy butt look
-looking at sides when baby kicks
-isn't a fan of you touching her belly

So if you have any ideas about her symptoms let me know!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

kay56649 said:


> Ok that makes sense. I was taught to wrap the leade rope around the butt and back around to te person leading to teach them to lead. Do you think this is a good way?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Minis are so small you don't really need a lead rope you can use your arms one around the chest, one around the rump.


----------



## NdAppy

Sorry but there is no way to tell by looking at a picture of a horse (or even in person) and tell how long in foal they are. You have two threads asking basically the same questions over and over and over. The answers aren't changing. What exactly are you wanting everyone to tell you?


----------



## cmarie

^^^ that she is going to foal right now..


----------



## New_image

Agreed, there is absolutely NO way for us to tell you from pictures how far along your horse is or how long a horse would have before foaling. Sorry


----------



## atotton

It sounds like the baby may be moving into position. You'll be able to tell if her vulva is relaxing and elongating even if you haven't been checking her lately, and the inside of it will turn colour, but it isn't a reliable source to go by. I'll send you a link to a very helpful sight it helped me with my first mini foal. Foalingsigns


----------



## Country Woman

well good luck with your mare foaling 
looking forward to seeing some pictures


----------



## kay56649

cmarie said:


> Minis are so small you don't really need a lead rope you can use your arms one around the chest, one around the rump.


Oh ok yeah they would be small enough to do that with. Ha ha. Still, you want to get them used to a halter and lead rope!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

cmarie said:


> ^^^ that she is going to foal right now..


I was just trying to get different opinions from people looking at the different threads and sorry to break it to you but I am actually very nervous and scared about her having the foal and all I am asking is tips on what I should do and people's life experiences. If you aren't interested in my threads please don't tell me about it because I am still getting very useful information about my mini mare. Please keep providing me with any information you have! I am grateful for anyone's opinion!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Country Woman said:


> well good luck with your mare foaling
> looking forward to seeing some pictures


I will hopefully have time tomorrow to take some updated pictures of her and post them! Thank you so much for your advise and if you have anymore life experiences with foaling mini horses please post it on here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

We understand that you are nervous and anxious, and your trying to learn as much as you can learn. Everyone has to start somewhere. And nobody can give you an exact date or sign that your mare is going to foal. And most of us that breed are right there with you nervous and anxious, with lots of sleepless nights.


----------



## atotton

I would love to see the updated pictures. Did you post the pictures of her previous foal? I'd love to see it too.


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> I would love to see the updated pictures. Did you post the pictures of her previous foal? I'd love to see it too.


I will put some on in about an hour! I think I posted a picture of her previous foal but I will post it again to tonight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

cmarie said:


> We understand that you are nervous and anxious, and your trying to learn as much as you can learn. Everyone has to start somewhere. And nobody can give you an exact date or sign that your mare is going to foal. And most of us that breed are right there with you nervous and anxious, with lots of sleepless nights.


I understand that nobody can tell when a mat is going to foal but you can tell if she is 1 month or 9 months prego. Like I said I am trying to learn everything I can and today she will be at 300 days so she will be living in the barn now and only outside with close supervision! Thank you for all of your support and advise! I am always open to everyone's advise and opinions!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atotton

ok I couldn't find the other picture. Thanks


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> ok I couldn't find the other picture. Thanks


Ok I will post it right now! My computer is acting up that's why it is taking so long! Sorry everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

No you can't tell how far pregnant a mare is by looking at them. There are a couple of threads on this forum that are proof of that...


----------



## kay56649

NdAppy said:


> No you can't tell how far pregnant a mare is by looking at them. There are a couple of threads on this forum that are proof of that...


Oh I didn't know that I will have to look at that! Well I think it is getting soon! I will try to post pictures when I get home because I think my computer got fixed now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

My mare dont even have a belly from the side, she's 276 days, she looks fat, but she's like a ball instead. 
But the other mare at my stable have had a HUGE belly from 100 days and has been looking ready to pop since then. 

So no you can't tell by looking at a mare, mares sometimes hides their bellies, some even foal without milk. 
Sometimes their huge and has a big udder for months. And vice versa.


----------



## kay56649

StellaIW said:


> My mare dont even have a belly from the side, she's 276 days, she looks fat, but she's like a ball instead.
> But the other mare at my stable have had a HUGE belly from 100 days and has been looking ready to pop since then.
> 
> So no you can't tell by looking at a mare, mares sometimes hides their bellies, some even foal without milk.
> Sometimes their huge and has a big udder for months. And vice versa.


I didn't know that. Ha ha. That's interesting! Well my mare will be 301 days in foal today and I will be posting pictures of her later this afternoon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

kay56649 said:


> I didn't know that. Ha ha. That's interesting! Well my mare will be 301 days in foal today and I will be posting pictures of her later this afternoon!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


;-) Some mares are very sneaky. 

And scratch that part of my mare not having a belly from the side, this week she's grown a huge belly, so now you can see the baby bump belly from the side too!.


----------



## kay56649

StellaIW said:


> ;-) Some mares are very sneaky.
> 
> And scratch that part of my mare not having a belly from the side, this week she's grown a huge belly, so now you can see the baby bump belly from the side too!.


Ok good to know! She is in the barn now unless I am supervising her outside! Everyone is getting coal fever this time of year! But I will for sure post pictures in a couple of minutes when I get home!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

kay56649 said:


> Ok good to know! She is in the barn now unless I am supervising her outside! Everyone is getting coal fever this time of year! But I will for sure post pictures in a couple of minutes when I get home!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Could you post pictures of your mini mare?


----------



## kay56649

*Pictures FINALLY!*

Here are the new pictures of jasmine at 300 days (yesterday)! She is now living in the barn 24/7 unless she is supervised outside! Sorry the pictures are so big!


----------



## kay56649

So, if there are any signs on her that you see that I should know, please let me know!


----------



## kay56649

Here are the recent pictures of her FINALLY! So if there are any signs on her from the pictures you can see please let me know! She is 300 days in foal in this picture (yesterday)!
Her new symptoms:
-kicking at stomach
-baby kicking less
-bagging up alot in the past few days
-might be a little wax on her teats but not sure
-hips sinking in ALOT
-belly hanging down more than usual
-bites at her sides more
-seems like her vulva is loosening up
-has the pointy butt look 

If you think she may be getting close, let me know or else I will just keep watching her close!


----------



## NdAppy

how big/small of a space is she confined too?


----------



## kay56649

Here are the recent pictures of her FINALLY! So if there are any signs on her from the pictures you can see please let me know! She is 300 days in foal in this picture (yesterday)!
Her new symptoms:
-kicking at stomach
-baby kicking less
-bagging up alot in the past few days
-might be a little wax on her teats but not sure
-hips sinking in ALOT
-belly hanging down more than usual
-bites at her sides more
-seems like her vulva is loosening up
-has the pointy butt look 

If you think she may be getting close, let me know or else I will just keep watching her close!


----------



## kay56649

NdAppy said:


> how big/small of a space is she confined too?


She is in a 10x10 stall and when I am home and outside she is outside in our roundpen by herself. By her udder and vulva do you think she has a few more days or weeks? Just your opinion, not an actual fact or anything.


----------



## NdAppy

I have no opinion on that as I don't feel comfortable guessing on a horse that I don't know. 

How long are you confining her to this small space? Personally I wouldn't do that... As long as she has a safe area outside, I don't see how confining her to a stall when you can't watch her is going to make any difference...


----------



## TbLover

Her vulva is very lose looking. It's getting closer 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

NdAppy said:


> I have no opinion on that as I don't feel comfortable guessing on a horse that I don't know.
> 
> How long are you confining her to this small space? Personally I wouldn't do that... As long as she has a safe area outside, I don't see how confining her to a stall when you can't watch her is going to make any difference...


She will be confined to a stall and outside when I am home until she has her foal! We do not have a safe space for her outside at this time. She would have to be in the pen with our mini donkeys and I have heard to many horror stories about donkeys kiling mini foals. She has a jolly ball in her stall and it is always kept clean and she goes for walks outside, then into the roundpen for a few hours. We bought a show horse that had never been in a pasture or paddock before, just the stall to the arena. We are doing the best we can to keep her safe. The stall is foal ready and I feel she could have it anytime. We will be building a small fence for her and the foal,but we have not finished it yet.


----------



## kay56649

The foal could also have a better chance of picking up infections if born outside on the ground and we also have big dogs and wolves in our area, and wolves can smell a foaling mare from 2 miles away and will literally eat the baby as it is being born. We have had a couple people from our area tell us that it has happened to them and to keep the mare and foal in a stall for a while and keep our pregnant mare in the stall when it is getting close to her having her baby.


----------



## kay56649

TbLover said:


> Her vulva is very lose looking. It's getting closer
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am not familier with mini horses and when they foal, so do you think it will be a couple more days or weeks?


----------



## TbLover

Well I can only guess but I would say 2-3 weeks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

TbLover said:


> Well I can only guess but I would say 2-3 weeks.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I went out and checked just now and I will post the pictures I took! U can see her bags from across her pasture and she holds her tail up and she bites at her stomach a lot and it seems like her stomach is starting to drop!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atotton

She is definitely getting looser and getting more bag. Although she could use a bit more filling but not all mares fill before birth. From the pictures she doesn't have the V shape yet, so the foal isn't in position yet. I'd say you have another week or so, unless there are any more drastic changes.


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> She is definitely getting looser and getting more bag. Although she could use a bit more filling but not all mares fill before birth. From the pictures she doesn't have the V shape yet, so the foal isn't in position yet. I'd say you have another week or so, unless there are any more drastic changes.


I will post more pictures from today in a second and I think she is starting to get the v shape now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Here are some pictures i took like 10 minutes ago!! I think her belly is starting to get the v shape!


----------



## kay56649

Here are some pictures I took like 10 minutes ago!! I think her belly is starting to get the v shape!


----------



## kay56649

I have a video i just took today of her baby kicking, but should I be worried because the baby is kicking up toward the top of her back, but by her hips! If you would like to see it, please put your email on here, because I can't figure out how to post it!


----------



## kay56649

I have a video i just took today of her baby kicking, but should I be worried because the baby is kicking up toward the top of her back, but by her hips! If you would like to see it, please put your email on here, because I can't figure out how to post it!!


----------



## kay56649

I have a video i just took today of her baby kicking, but should I be worried because the baby is kicking up toward the top of her back, but by her hips! If you would like to see it, please put your email on here, because I can't figure out how to post it!


----------



## kay56649

I just took these pictures 15 minutes ago and I think she is starting to get the v shape!!!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Wow!! She's getting super close..


----------



## kay56649

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Wow!! She's getting super close..


What do u think? Days or weeks?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

kay56649 said:


> What do u think? Days or weeks?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's hard to say since she hasn't bagged up much. I would say about a week...


----------



## cmarie

No that's normal the foal is getting in to position, as she gets closer the foal movement will slow down also.


----------



## TbLover

Her birthday does not loom nearly ready. When the muscles back there get ready usually you will see her tail head (just like a horse who could use some groceries)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TbLover

* her tail head does not look nearly ready
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> It's hard to say since she hasn't bagged up much. I would say about a week...


She is pretty bagged up if u look at the picture. I put jasmine out for a while tonight and she loved it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

TbLover said:


> * her tail head does not look nearly ready
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I compared it to a mare who foaled a couple days after and her tail head looks almost the same so I think it depends on the mare
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atotton

I finally found the pictures of her previous foal. lol Man is he a cutie!!!


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> I finally found the pictures of her previous foal. lol Man is he a cutie!!!


Oh ya he was but it would have been expensive to geld him plus we r already having her foal soon. So we wouldn't have had enough room for them. It was a hard decision. Did you see the video of him? I put it on here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atotton

Yes that is true, sometimes you just have to pass them up, no matter how cute. I will look at the video now.


----------



## atotton

He is so quiet, in the video, very nice to see in young colts.


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> He is so quiet, in the video, very nice to see in young colts.


Yeah I know but like you said you can't have every cute foal plus he would have been a bigger baby! He was almost the same size as jasmine when he was 4 months old. This baby that is coming will be tiny! Jasmine is 35" and the sire is 30" and the baby will most likely be a buckskin or buckskin with spots!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TbLover

Ooh you will have to post pics once this baby hits the ground 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

TbLover said:


> Ooh you will have to post pics once this baby hits the ground
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't worry I will be posting pics of this baby everywhere ha ha! I hope it's soon! If jasmine gets any bigger she is going to pop! She is urinating ALOT lately. She was in the barn for 30 minutes and she had already peed like 3 times! Her stomach is dropping more and more! I will post more pics tomorrow! She is tucked in for the night in our barn with hay and water and a jolly ball. Ha ha. What a good life!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atotton

Oh, hmm, was he 100% mini then? I can't wait to see what she has for a foal this time.


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> Oh, hmm, was he 100% mini then? I can't wait to see what she has for a foal this time.


Yeah that's what they said! I am so excited to see what kind of baby she has. It will be cute though!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

She got to come out to the roundpen for a while and I think her stomach is more of a v shape than yesterday! What do you guys think!! It sure looks like it and her bag is staying more full day and night. Its getting close!!!!! She went to the salon last night and got her hair braided! Ha ha! I will post pictures of that in a second!


----------



## kay56649

She is bagged up, and some things say to test their milk, but how do you get milk out of them? Sounds like a dumb question but I don't want to hurt her!


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Make sure you clip around her belly and bag, if she has long hair there from a winter coat. The baby won't want to be sucking a lot of hair.

Looks like she's getting closer.

Lizzie


----------



## kay56649

FeatheredFeet said:


> Make sure you clip around her belly and bag, if she has long hair there from a winter coat. The baby won't want to be sucking a lot of hair.
> 
> Looks like she's getting closer.
> 
> Lizzie


I don't know if she will let me clip her there but I will try. Ha ha! Do you think she will have her foal within the week or in a couple weeks or a couple of days?


----------



## atotton

I'd say she is getting the V shape a little more, not quite there 100% though. I'm not sure when she will foal exactly to the day or weeks, but I'd definitely keep watching her closely.


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> I'd say she is getting the V shape a little more, not quite there 100% though. I'm not sure when she will foal exactly to the day or weeks, but I'd definitely keep watching her closely.


Yeah it seems like she is getting more of a v shape, it is getting so exciting! So you don't think she will go until May? That was supposed to be her due date but I don't think she will make it to the middle of April. She was pasture bred for a week in the beginning of June 2011 and she said she was bred on June 7 so she is 302 days in foal today!


----------



## atotton

It is hard to say, I wish I could be there to see her in person then I could have a better guess. There is a chance she could go anytime, but I am thinking she'll hold past Monday.


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> It is hard to say, I wish I could be there to see her in person then I could have a better guess. There is a chance she could go anytime, but I am thinking she'll hold past Monday.


So you are guessing probably next week but could be anytime? I think it would be really exciting if he had it on Easter!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> It is hard to say, I wish I could be there to see her in person then I could have a better guess. There is a chance she could go anytime, but I am thinking she'll hold past Monday.


I will try to post as many different angles of her as I can tomorrow do everyone can try to get a better guess!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atotton

Yes that is what I am guessing. An Easter baby would be neat!! I am getting excited for you.


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> Yes that is what I am guessing. An Easter baby would be neat!! I am getting excited for you.



Now I am super excited! I forgy about Easter! Ha ha. I will post more pictures of her later!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atotton

ok sounds good


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Sounds like the perfect Easter egg to me.

Lizzie


----------



## kay56649

FeatheredFeet said:


> Sounds like the perfect Easter egg to me.
> 
> Lizzie


Yeah DEFINETLY! Way better than a bunny! Ha ha. I will post new pictures in about an hour or so!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

kay56649 said:


> Yeah DEFINETLY! Way better than a bunny! Ha ha. I will post new pictures in about an hour or so!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am in the process of putting the new pictures of her on right now!! So stick around and watch for them!! These pictures were taken about 10 minutes ago! I think her belly looks even pointier today than it did yesterday!!!


----------



## kay56649

Here are bunch of shots of her from today at 303 days in foal!! Sorry the pictures are so big! Also, if you have a mini that foaled around 300-310 days please send a pic of her before she foaled (with the v shaped belly)!!


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> ok sounds good


The pictures are on! What do you think?? I think her belly is getting really dropped looking!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atotton

I can`t really see the V but it is starting to get there. There is the tiniest hint of the V shape. from the picture but her bag sure is getting full!!! Her vulva looks fairly loose, but maybe needs to elongate a bit more, and keep checking to see if she can still clinch. When she can`t clinch you know she is getting close.


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> I can`t really see the V but it is starting to get there. There is the tiniest hint of the V shape. from the picture but her bag sure is getting full!!! Her vulva looks fairly loose, but maybe needs to elongate a bit more, and keep checking to see if she can still clinch. When she can`t clinch you know she is getting close.


What is clinching? The picture stretches her out and doesn't show the v very much and I noticed that when I posted it but oh well! She is living in the barn when I can't supervise her and in the round pen when I'm home! I guess that's all I can do until her foal is born.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atotton

Clinching is when she tights her muscles and closes her vulva tight. When she tights up and it doesn't tighten also, and stays loose when she flexes, then she is close to foaling. that sounds like a decent arrangement for her until she foals. Like I said in an earlier post it is easier to see more things when in person. haha Pictures can only show so much.


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> Clinching is when she tights her muscles and closes her vulva tight. When she tights up and it doesn't tighten also, and stays loose when she flexes, then she is close to foaling. that sounds like a decent arrangement for her until she foals. Like I said in an earlier post it is easier to see more things when in person. haha Pictures can only show so much.


Oh ok! When she tries to clinch, her vulva doesn't move but her i don't know what it's called but the one above the vulva that they defecate out of, is the only one that wil clinch! Her vulva never moves at all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

kay56649 said:


> Oh ok! When she tries to clinch, her vulva doesn't move but her i don't know what it's called but the one above the vulva that they defecate out of, is the only one that wil clinch! Her vulva never moves at all!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well Jasmine is in the barn for the night! Does anyone know what I should have in my foaling kit? I have:
-The foaling primer book
-iodine
-scissors

what else to I need?


----------



## cmarie

clean towels, flashlight, your vets number, vet wrap, string, thermos of a hot drink.


----------



## kay56649

cmarie said:


> clean towels, flashlight, your vets number, vet wrap, string, thermos of a hot drink.


Ok, We have lights in our barn, so is there a special use for a flashlight? I have our vets number, vet wrap (jasmine's tail is wrapped at the top and braided), why do you need string? We have a heated barn, but I will still have a hot drink! ha ha

If you have looked at jasmine's pictures, give out an estimated due date (How many days she has left)! I am just trying to get sort of an idea of when I should be in the barn every hour through the night!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I may be mistaken, but I believe the string is to tie off the umbilical cord, should you need to.


----------



## kay56649

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I may be mistaken, but I believe the string is to tie off the umbilical cord, should you need to.


ok i kind of figured that but I wanted to make sure! Do you have any bit of a guess to how many days she has until she pops?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Never been around mares in foal, so I have no clue.


----------



## kay56649

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Never been around mares in foal, so I have no clue.


Oh ha ha ok!! Thanks anyway!


----------



## cmarie

No, can't tell from pictures but I'd say around 330 days is a good guess, since she has foaled before at 330 days.


----------



## kay56649

cmarie said:


> No, can't tell from pictures but I'd say around 330 days is a good guess, since she has foaled before at 330 days.


Thanks for the guess!!! Her bag is getting pretty full and she is starting to get the pointy look in her belly! I don't know if she will make it that long! You can't tell in the pictures, because they got stretched out, so that isn't a good thing to go by. I wish I had a live camera for everyone to look at to see her! ha ha


----------



## kay56649

Well we are changing Jasmine's name to "Misty" and her foal will be named "Magic"!! She is 304 days in foal and just keeps getting bigger! I am in the process of putting together her foaling kit today and hopefully I will be prepared. She can no longer clinch and her bags are filling more and more everyday. She is starting to get a little nervous and spooky lately, so I have heard that means it is getting close to foaling. If anyone else has any advise on her foaling or anything, feel free to post it! I can use all the information I can get! I will also post pictures of her again today!


----------



## kay56649

If anyone knows how to put a video on here, I will post a video of Misty's baby kicking!


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Take it in turns with someone else now, to watch her closely, night and day. A lady I know, just yesterday lost a Mini foal to dystocia. Almost lost the mare, but she made it. 

Lizzie


----------



## atotton

It is sounding really good for her, maybe you will get an Easter baby after all!!


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> It is sounding really good for her, maybe you will get an Easter baby after all!!


That would be a miracle!! I am crossing my fingers! I haven't been outside with her in the barn at night but I should! I have just been putting her to bed in the barn and going in for the night! Do you think she is close enough that I should start going to the barn every hour at night?


----------



## kay56649

I can't get any milk out of her to see what it looks like!! What do I do??? How do I do it?


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Every mare is different. Some mares drip milk immediately before foaling. Some only once they have foaled. 

If she were mine, as I said before, I'd be out there with her all the time. When our horses foal or look to be very close, we put up the camera in the house and then take turns in staying up at night to watch the mare. If you don't have a camera, then someone should stay watching but not in with the mare, which might bother her.

You should also have your foaling kit ready now and within easy reach.

Lizzie


----------



## kay56649

FeatheredFeet said:


> Every mare is different. Some mares drip milk immediately before foaling. Some only once they have foaled.
> 
> If she were mine, as I said before, I'd be out there with her all the time. When our horses foal or look to be very close, we put up the camera in the house and then take turns in staying up at night to watch the mare. If you don't have a camera, then someone should stay watching but not in with the mare, which might bother her.
> 
> You should also have your foaling kit ready now and within easy reach.
> 
> So by the looks of her you think she is close?? I will keep an eye on her better!
> 
> Lizzie


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

so here are pictures of her today at 304 days!! Everyday her stomach seems to drop more and more! The pictures don't do much because they get stretched out when I put them on the computer! You can see her bag is filling more and her vulva is getting enlogated! Around her tail is like poking a bowl of jello! It is getting close! Is there a timeline to when they are going to foal after their tail head feels like jello?


----------



## NdAppy

In all honesty the pictures don't look stretched.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Every mare is different on how they progress, just like every woman is different.


----------



## kay56649

NdAppy said:


> In all honesty the pictures don't look stretched.


 
When they go from real life to the computer, they are very stretched, even from my phone to the computer, they are very stretched.


----------



## kay56649

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Every mare is different on how they progress, just like every woman is different.


 
Yes, but is there like hours after their tail softens up, that they give birth or days?


----------



## NdAppy

I'm sorry but if they are stretched then they are pretty well done as to not mess up anything... It's pretty easy to tell when pictures have been stretched or squished going off of backgrounds.


----------



## Jacksmama

Good lord that's a big belly! Unfortunately you can't really predict how long after they loosen up, it could be hours, days, or even a week or two.


----------



## kay56649

NdAppy said:


> I'm sorry but if they are stretched then they are pretty well done as to not mess up anything... It's pretty easy to tell when pictures have been stretched or squished going off of backgrounds.


 
I would have no reason to lie about her, because I want accurate advise on what I can do with her and her foal!


----------



## kay56649

Jacksmama said:


> Good lord that's a big belly! Unfortunately you can't really predict how long after they loosen up, it could be hours, days, or even a week or two.


I hate the waiting game! Ha ha! I am really hoping for an Easter baby but who knows what she will pull on me! Do you have any advise on anything I should do different than put her in the roundpen by herself when I'm hom and in the barn at night? By the looks of her udder, I think it won't be to long!


----------



## trainerunlimited

I wouldn't get too excited about having a baby too soon... If she has it before 320 days of gestation, the foal will most likely not make it. She doesn't look ready to me yet. Getting closer though!


----------



## kay56649

trainerunlimited said:


> I wouldn't get too excited about having a baby too soon... If she has it before 320 days of gestation, the foal will most likely not make it. She doesn't look ready to me yet. Getting closer though!


A lot of minis have their foals anywhere from 300-310 days without any trouble! There is a breeder I know that has a couple mares that foal at 305 days every year, so it all depends on the horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atotton

umm since I am not there to help out personally and I don't know your mare. I would do what you feel is right to you. I think I would check her at least twice to 3 times a night.


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> umm since I am not there to help out personally and I don't know your mare. I would do what you feel is right to you. I think I would check her at least twice to 3 times a night.


Ok! I just went out and checked on her and she is trying to put her back legs under her then puts them out behind her slowly and is kind of winking at the same time and I don't know if that is because she is going to give birth or what! HELP!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atotton

That does sound weird I would definitely stay and watch her tonight then.!!


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> That does sound weird I would definitely stay and watch her tonight then.!!


 
Yeah I don't know if it is because of contractions or what but another thing she did was, today I went to catch her from the roundpen and she walked away from me. If you knew this mare, she NEVER walks away from you! She always whinnies and comes to greet you and is always happy!! So that is another change and her bag isnt full but feels big and warm. I am so scared! Thank God I got my foaling kit completed today!


----------



## atotton

I would say she is getting VERY close then if she is really changing her attitude and acting differently. I'd have you foaling kit on the ready!!  It is a good thing you got it done.


----------



## atotton

I'd say she is very close then!! Good thing the kit is completed, it sounds like you may be needing it since she is acting so strangely.


----------



## atotton

oops I thought my first post didn't send.


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> I'd say she is very close then!! Good thing the kit is completed, it sounds like you may be needing it since she is acting so strangely.


As soon as I tried to look at her closely she stopped doing it and walked away to the other side of her stall and I went out there, and she was just standing there and not eating, and she loves to eat. She was standing and resting one of her feet and turned away from us. Her last foal was born around 10:30pm. Do they have their foals usually at the same time at night?


----------



## atotton

I've never had a mare foal at the same time. They are usually unpredictable what time they foal. Some mares may foal around the same times, but none of mine ever have. I guess it depends on the mare and when it's time... it's time.


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> I've never had a mare foal at the same time. They are usually unpredictable what time they foal. Some mares may foal around the same times, but none of mine ever have. I guess it depends on the mare and when it's time... it's time.


Well I went back out to te barn and she seems fine now. I am so so confused! She is eating too!! Ha ha. This is such an awful wait!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

kay56649 said:


> Well I went back out to te barn and she seems fine now. I am so so confused! She is eating too!! Ha ha. This is such an awful wait!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Now I went out again and she is biting at her sides and she shook really hard so I think it's getting closer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atotton

She could be uncomfortable if the foal is moving around a lot.


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> She could be uncomfortable if the foal is moving around a lot.


This morning she seemed fine and I have been trying the temperature method and last night her temp was 99.7 and this morning it was 95.7 so I don't know how many degrees it is supposed to change to indicate when she is supposed to foal, so do you have any idea?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atotton

Yeah I am not familiar with taking their temperature. I always go by my mares behavior.


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> Yeah I am not familiar with taking their temperature. I always go by my mares behavior.


oh ok! I wasn't familiar with taking their temperature but I read somewhere that if it changes around 5 degrees that is is getting close, but it also said it was common for them to drop their temperature in stead of rise! Does anyone else know anything about this?


----------



## kay56649

Here are pictures of her today after her weird acting last night! Her belly is definetly more dropped than the last pictures I posted! The inside of her vulva is developing some darker pink areas that she didn't have last night. Her temperature is back to 98.3 this afternoon.


----------



## kay56649

Here are some more pictures of Missy (we changed her name again because Misty was too hard to say) from today and her belly just keeps dropping. Her vulva is turning more red and her udder is more full and stays full all day. I actually felt what seemed like a leg on her side today, but it was kind of weird. I am still hoping for an Easter baby so cross your fingers.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

She looks all set and ready. You'll need at least a foot of deep bedding on that floor, before she foals. We use shavings but some use straw or even hay.

Lizzie


----------



## TbLover

OOoh she sure looks ready now. make sure you have a thick bedding (i prefer straw as shavings can get stuck in a foals wet nostrals and get inhaled and cause all kinds of problems)
I am sure seeing the v shape now and the sunk in booty. good luck keep a eye on her.


----------



## kay56649

Yeah there is hay in there and I just went out and put a foot in at 12:45am. So she is tucked in and happy as of right now in her stall, I even turned the heat on in the barn for a while to warm it up! I noticed she was spooky when I went out there though. I brought a rake in to clean her stall and she spooked from me carrying it and I always carry it past errand clean around her so I think that may be another sign! Thank you guys so much!! Without you I wouldn't know half of what I know now, but now comes the fun part of the baby coming anytime! If you have anymore advise on foaling shout it out because I need all of the info I can get!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## friesian1

Good luck !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

friesian1 said:


> Good luck !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks I'm gonna need it! Just went and saw her and the baby was pitching on of it's legs against her side and just pushing for about 5 seconds then backing away and the baby repeated that about 8 times!!! Exciting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TbLover

so any easter monring baby?


----------



## friesian1

Shouldnt be to far now . Thought of any names yet ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

friesian1 said:


> Shouldnt be to far now . Thought of any names yet ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No Easter morning baby but still hoping for one! The baby's name will be Magic and it's registered name will be Del Mar's Magic Moon


----------



## kay56649

friesian1 said:


> Shouldnt be to far now . Thought of any names yet ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do you think she will have it within the next day or two?


----------



## friesian1

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## friesian1

kay56649 said:


> Do you think she will have it within the next day or two?


Probs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

friesian1 said:


> Probs
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok that gives me a better idea now on when to watch her more. I will post pictures as soon as the baby is born!


----------



## friesian1

I cant wait !  has she waxed yet ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

friesian1 said:


> I cant wait !  has she waxed yet ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No but I've heard that it is rare for a mini mate to wax, but there were some tiny white salt sized balls on the ends of her teats


----------



## atotton

Yeah she definitely looks ready now!! How exciting


----------



## kay56649

atotton said:


> Yeah she definitely looks ready now!! How exciting


You guys are making me so excited!! I could still get an Easter baby!!


----------



## friesian1

You should call it ester ( es - ster ) if its born today or tomorrow since its similar to easter 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

friesian1 said:


> You should call it ester ( es - ster ) if its born today or tomorrow since its similar to easter
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



That's cute and I would but I want an "M" name to match Missy! Maybe I can get it into her registered name!


----------



## friesian1

Well since easter is about jesus .. how about mary ? It goes good with missy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

friesian1 said:


> Well since easter is about jesus .. how about mary ? It goes good with missy
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ha ha that's cute too!! I will take pictures of her when I get home from church and post them if the foal isn't here yet. Ha ha


----------



## friesian1

Haha yeah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

friesian1 said:


> Haha yeah
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just went and checked on her again and her udder just like blew up like a balloon and is huge! Her vulva is enlogated alot more than it was and she has a scared look in her eye! I will post pictures as soon as they get to my email!


----------



## kay56649

Does anyone have any advise for me that I should do with Missy right now? She is due any minute and I kind of know what to do but I could use some more advise!


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> Does anyone have any advise for me that I should do with Missy right now? She is due any minute and I kind of know what to do but I could use some more advise!


Got her tail rapped???


----------



## kay56649

Ripper said:


> Got her tail rapped???


just the top, you can see what I have when I post the pictures! They will be on in a minute!


----------



## friesian1

kay56649 said:


> I just went and checked on her again and her udder just like blew up like a balloon and is huge! Her vulva is enlogated alot more than it was and she has a scared look in her eye! I will post pictures as soon as they get to my email!


Yay !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## friesian1

kay56649 said:


> Does anyone have any advise for me that I should do with Missy right now? She is due any minute and I kind of know what to do but I could use some more advise!


Do you got a think coat of shavings down ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

friesian1 said:


> Do you got a think coat of shavings down ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have about a foot of hay down. I chose hay, because shavings could get caught in the baby's nostrils or eyes. She is set in her stall with hay, water, and a hanging jolly ball. Ha ha, she loves to play with it. I even braided her mane, so there wasn't any extra hair laying around.


----------



## friesian1

kay56649 said:


> I have about a foot of hay down. I chose hay, because shavings could get caught in the baby's nostrils or eyes. She is set in her stall with hay, water, and a hanging jolly ball. Ha ha, she loves to play with it. I even braided her mane, so there wasn't any extra hair laying around.


Well the only thing missing now is the foal ! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

There are more pictures coming soon, these are just some of them!


----------



## friesian1

Holy ! Id say shes close ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Hopefully it will be here soon!! The only thing, is I can't get any milk out of her, but her bag is full!


----------



## franknbeans

You are right. Straw, not shavings. I supposed hay will work, if she doesn't eat it all.


----------



## friesian1

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> I have about a foot of hay down. I chose hay, because shavings could get caught in the baby's nostrils or eyes. She is set in her stall with hay, water, and a hanging jolly ball. Ha ha, she loves to play with it. I even braided her mane, so there wasn't any extra hair laying around.


You are 100% correct.

I would use straw.......however, not shavings.

I put them back on shavings at one or, two days. (depending on weather)


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Keep her in her stall. Make sure you have foaling kit ready and on hand, close by. Make sure the stall has deep bedding. Keep the vet's number handy.

Make sure someone is close by but _not_ in with her, all the time. No children/neighbours/dogs around. _Quiet_ is the order of the day. Keep calm. She will likely lie down and get up and change position, several times when she's about to foal. Don't rush in to help. You should see a nose and front foot appear first. It might come out and get sucked back in a couple of time. Each time she pushes, it will appear again. 

If you see the underside of a foot and no nose, she is in trouble. Call vet.

If you see a bloody/red bag, instead of a white one, you need to cut the bag open as soon as possible. The bag will be incredibly tough. You'll need a very sharp knive.

If she has been in labour for a long time and the baby keeps getting sucked back in, then and only then, do you go in quietly to help. You can hold the baby's legs to help it stay out and come along further, with her next contraction. Don't pull unless she is having a contraction. Pull out and _down_ towards her hocks. If the baby comes out a little further, hold it there and wait til she pushes again. Pull it out a little at a time.

Since she has foaled before without problems, then she will probably foal well this time, without help.

Have clean towels to dry the baby. Pull the baby up towards her nose so she can smell and bond with it. Don't interfere too much. After the baby is out, medicate the belly button with a dilute Nolvasan (generically known as 2% Chlorhexidine) solution as soon as possible after birth and then 3 times daily for the first 2-3 days of the foal’s life. A good dilution is 1 part Nolvasan in 4 parts water. This makes a fantastic disinfectant which is not irritating to the delicate umbilical tissues. Never dip the umbilicus in strong iodine! Current research shows that iodine can actually kill some of the tissues of the umbilicus, leading to delayed umbilical healing which can increase the risk of umbilical infection. After bonding, the baby might need help getting to its feet but allow it to try for himself/herself, first. 

Watch the mare. She might be aggressive toward you, with a new baby. Don't let a ton of people come to view the baby too soon. It might stress the mare. 

Clean up the messy area. KEEP THE AFTERBIRTH IN A COVERED BUCKET. YOUR VET WILL NEED TO SEE IT.

Call vet to see the mare and baby asap.

Watch that the baby poos (passes the meconium), during the first day after birth. The vet will want to know.

Make sure the mare's water bucket is not on the ground. Foals are wobbly and many have fallen into water buckets and drowned. 

If your area is cold, the foal might need a coat at night.

Lizzie


----------



## kay56649

ok that was perfect information! If I could "like" a million times I would. With her last foal she showed no aggression and had a perfect birth. Hopefully this one will be the same. The sire of this foal was smaller than the stud she was bred to last time, so that should be better too! I did not turn her out today, and I left her in the stall. I am still trying to post pictures of her udder and vulva!


----------



## kay56649

Finally!!! Here are the pictures of her today!


----------



## kay56649

Going by the pictures, do you think she will have the foal today or tomorrow?


----------



## franknbeans

Whenever you take a break. That will be when it will come.


----------



## kay56649

Well I only check on her about 5-6 times a day, so she has plenty of opportunities! If I do leave her alone do you think it could be today or tomorrow?


----------



## franknbeans

Who knows. Noone can really predict it.


----------



## kay56649

franknbeans said:


> Who knows. Noone can really predict it.


Well no, but you can kind of estimate if it is coming soon or not. I know she will have it soon, but I am wondering because I have to go back to school on Tuesday. I really want her to have it today or tomorrow, so I can monitor the baby for a day. I can take a day off of school to be with the foal, but I won't be able to be with Missy if she has it during this week.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

She definately looks like shes getting there! Has she waxed at all? 
Oh, and I posted some pics of Spirit on my thread.


----------



## kay56649

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> She definately looks like shes getting there! Has she waxed at all?
> Oh, and I posted some pics of Spirit on my thread.


 
No she hasn't waxed at all, but it is rare for a mini to wax. The only thing I am concerned of, is I can't get any milk out of her. Does she seem like she oculd have it today?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

kay56649 said:


> No she hasn't waxed at all, but it is rare for a mini to wax. The only thing I am concerned of, is I can't get any milk out of her. Does she seem like she oculd have it today?


If I had to guess I would say no, but as someone has already said.... Know one can be for sure.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Mini mares especially, can run into all kinds of problems. If you must go back to school, then someone else must watch her and be there when the vet comes to check the baby.

Lizzie


----------



## kay56649

FeatheredFeet said:


> Mini mares especially, can run into all kinds of problems. If you must go back to school, then someone else must watch her and be there when the vet comes to check the baby.
> 
> Lizzie


Well if she probably won't have it today or tomorrow, why did everyone say it's close and I need to wrap her tail and get lots f hay in there. Will she have it today or in a week?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

There is absolutely no way, anyone here knows when she's due to foal. Only the breeder would have an idea of that. We are only guessing by what you tell us.

The breeder should have the exactly dates noted, from each day she was bred.

Lizzie


----------



## franknbeans

We know this is hard, all we can do is guess. People told you to have the STRAW because it could be anytime, and it is best to be safe than sorry. I have to be honest, and this comes form being a nurse for years also. Since you have to go back to school Tuesday-my bet would be after that. Just the way things often work. I saw it many many times over the years with death and dying-as grim as it sounds, there is a parallel. Families were ALWAYS asking the same question. WHEN? Noone can say. And typically, it happened when the families who were extremely attentive all went to have coffee.
When we had one at home we watched and waited, slept in the barn....the whole thing. We went out to grab a quick bite one nite-and the mare had it while we were gone.


----------



## kay56649

FeatheredFeet said:


> There is absolutely no way, anyone here knows when she's due to foal. Only the breeder would have an idea of that. We are only guessing by what you tell us.
> 
> The breeder should have the exactly dates noted, from each day she was bred.
> 
> Lizzie


Well I know she was bred June 7, 2011 and her bag is pretty much full and is staying full throughout the day and her vulva is sagging and she has the v shape in her bellly. She is more spooky than usual and walks kind of funny and drags her feet and yawns way more than usual and has a sunk in butt. That's what I know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

franknbeans said:


> We know this is hard, all we can do is guess. People told you to have the STRAW because it could be anytime, and it is best to be safe than sorry. I have to be honest, and this comes form being a nurse for years also. Since you have to go back to school Tuesday-my bet would be after that. Just the way things often work. I saw it many many times over the years with death and dying-as grim as it sounds, there is a parallel. Families were ALWAYS asking the same question. WHEN? Noone can say. And typically, it happened when the families who were extremely attentive all went to have coffee.
> When we had one at home we watched and waited, slept in the barn....the whole thing. We went out to grab a quick bite one nite-and the mare had it while we were gone.


I haven't been sleeping in the barn or checking through the night and I know I should but they wait until you are gone anyway so what would be the point
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

Not to be harsh, but the point is that your mare could die if you don't supervise the foaling.

Here in Sweden it's against the law to not supervise the mares when they are supposed to foal.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Come on Kay. The point is, you need to keep an eye on her constantly. Of course you need to check during the night.

When my daughter was breeding, we went down to the farm and took turns staying up with a mare, obviously close to foaling. Never lost one yet, although thank goodness we were there, when one had trouble with an early morning foal. Nobody wants to go through all this and then lose a foal and mare, just because nobody was there.

It almost sounds as though you suddenly don't care a whole lot. I hope that isn't the case.

Lizzie


----------



## kay56649

FeatheredFeet said:


> Come on Kay. The point is, you need to keep an eye on her constantly. Of course you need to check during the night.
> 
> When my daughter was breeding, we went down to the farm and took turns staying up with a mare, obviously close to foaling. Never lost one yet, although thank goodness we were there, when one had trouble with an early morning foal. Nobody wants to go through all this and then lose a foal and mare, just because nobody was there.
> 
> It almost sounds as though you suddenly don't care a whole lot. I hope that isn't the case.
> 
> Lizzie


 
That isn't the case and would never be the case!! I care about her more than anyone has ever cared about a horse! Why do you think we have a heated barn? Not for us! It's hard when I have to go to school and my parents both work full-time! Should I take a few days off of school? If I did, I would have to be almost positive she would have it in those few days! I am in a tough situation and I am trying to make it work! Another problem I have is if I am in the barn to long I have an allergy attack because I am allergic to horses. I know it sounds funny, but I would rather have horses and be a mess than to not have horses and not be a mess!! That is how much I love her!


----------



## kay56649

I guess I could take some allegra and tough it out! I am in such a hard situation, but I think I will take a few days off of school (if my parents let me) and watch her! I just don't know what else to do.


----------



## franknbeans

Exactly. Human babies are the same way, unfortunately. When my daughter in law was pregnant (for what seemed like forever) she hung half dilated and effaced for 2 weeks-that little ****** was born on the exact day they moved into their new home. It was a VERY busy day. lol


----------



## kay56649

franknbeans said:


> Exactly. Human babies are the same way, unfortunately. When my daughter in law was pregnant (for what seemed like forever) she hung half dilated and effaced for 2 weeks-that little ****** was born on the exact day they moved into their new home. It was a VERY busy day. lol


 
Do you think she will have it in let's say 2-3 days for sure? I can't risk my grades but I can't risk a foal either! This is so hard!!!!


----------



## kay56649

kay56649 said:


> Do you think she will have it in let's say 2-3 days for sure? I can't risk my grades but I can't risk a foal either! This is so hard!!!!


 
ok I will explain to my parents the situation and stay home for a few days, but she better have that baby before I have to go back to school.


----------



## cmarie

Honestly no I don't she'll foal for a couple of weeks yet, but I can't really say by pictures.


----------



## franknbeans

GO to school. Seriously. You are going to make her a nervous wreck!


----------



## cmarie

Horses usually foal in the night or early morning when it's dark and quite.


----------



## trainerunlimited

My first foal was born at 15. We took turns at night getting up every 15minutes and I still had to go to school during the day.


----------



## kay56649

cmarie said:


> Horses usually foal in the night or early morning when it's dark and quite.


 
Ok, so someone please tell me if I should stay home to watch her or go to school and check her like 1-3 times during the night! I want to do the best I can for her, but I just have to make it work with school and stuff.


----------



## trainerunlimited

When I was 15, I meant xD


----------



## kay56649

trainerunlimited said:


> When I was 15, I meant xD


Well I will do the best I can. Her temperature was 97 and dropped to 95 degrees today! I read that when their temperature drops around 5 degrees, that can also be an indicator they are goint to foal. This is such an awful wait! Ha ha


----------



## cmarie

Nobody is doubting that you are doing the best you can, I would say you are safe to go to school tomorrow without having to worry about her foaling while your at school. Waiting for her to foal is terrible and stressful. I drive myself crazy every year.


----------



## kay56649

cmarie said:


> Nobody is doubting that you are doing the best you can, I would say you are safe to go to school tomorrow without having to worry about her foaling while your at school. Waiting for her to foal is terrible and stressful. I drive myself crazy every year.


Thank you! How many times should I check on her at night? I can't wait until she has it so I can stop driving myself crazy! This will be her last foal unless we decide to breed her again for some reason. Thank God! Ha ha!! The foals are so darn cute though!


----------



## TexanFreedom

you'll know it's within a day (or hours) when her teats start waxing. She should be penned up or in a stall if she sin't already.


----------



## kay56649

TexanFreedom said:


> you'll know it's within a day (or hours) when her teats start waxing. She should be penned up or in a stall if she sin't already.


 
It is rare for a mini to wax before foaling, so that might not help me much. She is in a stall right now and I have been taking her for walks outside or putting her in the roundpen if I am supervising her!


----------



## NdAppy

Who said that its is rare for a mini to wax? IMPO, no it's not rare.

Seriously though. Talk to your parents and discuss this with them. You shouldn't be skipping school without them backing you 110%.


----------



## kay56649

NdAppy said:


> Who said that its is rare for a mini to wax? IMPO, no it's not rare.
> 
> Seriously though. Talk to your parents and discuss this with them. You shouldn't be skipping school without them backing you 110%.


 
Well from what I have read on the internet, most minis don't wax up and some don't even produce milk until the foal is born!


----------



## kay56649

NdAppy said:


> Who said that its is rare for a mini to wax? IMPO, no it's not rare.
> 
> Seriously though. Talk to your parents and discuss this with them. You shouldn't be skipping school without them backing you 110%.


I am not the type of person that would just skip school!! I would never skip without my parents knowing! Of course if I were to stay home for a few days, my parents would be fully aware of it! Besides, I have decided not to take a few days off of school, instead I am just going to check her often through the night.


----------



## kay56649

I just went out to check Missy and she seemed a little agitated. She was biting at her sides alot yawning alot. She even tried to rub against the stall. I don't know if that is a sign, but it was kind of strange.


----------



## friesian1

kay56649 said:


> I just went out to check Missy and she seemed a little agitated. She was biting at her sides alot yawning alot. She even tried to rub against the stall. I don't know if that is a sign, but it was kind of strange.


There is a very high chance she could foal today or tonite , since horses tend to foal during the night , as a habit from being in the wild
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

friesian1 said:


> There is a very high chance she could foal today or tonite , since horses tend to foal during the night , as a habit from being in the wild
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok I set my alarm for last night to check on her and I woke up this morning and the alarm never went Off or something! So I hope if she did have it, she is ok!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

kay56649 said:


> Ok I set my alarm for last night to check on her and I woke up this morning and the alarm never went Off or something! So I hope if she did have it, she is ok!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't understand this post. Have you looked to see if she has foaled?

Lizzie


----------



## friesian1

kay56649 said:


> Ok I set my alarm for last night to check on her and I woke up this morning and the alarm never went Off or something! So I hope if she did have it, she is ok!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So when was the last time you seen her ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

friesian1 said:


> So when was the last time you seen her ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just got back in from being outside with her for a while! Still no baby, but she wanted to rub her butt on anything she could and she rolled while I was cleaning her stall. I have some pictures of her from last night I am going to post in a few minutes! Her belly seemed to drop even more in the new pictures, so it's getting really close!


----------



## kay56649

Nevermind, I can't post the pictures, my phone went dead right after I took the pictures and I guess they didn't save, because they aren't on my phone! I will try to take some new ones later and post them.


----------



## kay56649

Her sides are even dirty from where she was biting at it. I'm guessing she will probably have the baby today or tonight!


----------



## friesian1

kay56649 said:


> Her sides are even dirty from where she was biting at it. I'm guessing she will probably have the baby today or tonight!


Like i said before , horses tend to have their foal ( not all horses) during the night, so id keep a close eye on her tonite
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

So you think there is a high chance she could foal today or tonight? She just seems very irritated lately.


----------



## friesian1

kay56649 said:


> So you think there is a high chance she could foal today or tonight? She just seems very irritated lately.



Yes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

friesian1 said:


> Yes
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Ok, then i think I am ready! She has a clean stall of hay, fresh water, she gets grain twice a day, her tail is wrapped and braided, and my foalin kit is ready and by her stall. Anything else I am missing?


----------



## NdAppy

No one can tell you one way or the other if she will foal tonight, today, or next week. There is no realistic way anyone online can tell you if/when she will foal as not a one of us has seen her in person nor know her.


----------



## friesian1

kay56649 said:


> Ok, then i think I am ready! She has a clean stall of hay, fresh water, she gets grain twice a day, her tail is wrapped and braided, and my foalin kit is ready and by her stall. Anything else I am missing?


Dont think , and for the answer above me , were just making an estimate and it sounds like shell be ready soon .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

friesian1 said:


> Dont think , and for the answer above me , were just making an estimate and it sounds like shell be ready soon .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
yes I understand that! Nobody could every me 100% sure about something like that! Is there anything I am missing to be ready?


----------



## kay56649

kay56649 said:


> yes I understand that! Nobody could every me 100% sure about something like that! Is there anything I am missing to be ready?


I was just asking, because I have heard that when minis get certain symptoms, it means they will foal withing 24-48 hours and I just didn't know if she was having symptoms that could mean that.


----------



## NdAppy

No one can tell you one way or the other for sure. Every single horse (be it miniature or draft or somewhere in between) handles pregnancy and labor different, and each pregnancy can vary as well. Asking multiple times a day doesn't change the answer of "we can't tell you." Only your mare can tell you if she is ready or not.


----------



## kay56649

NdAppy said:


> No one can tell you one way or the other for sure. Every single horse (be it miniature or draft or somewhere in between) handles pregnancy and labor different, and each pregnancy can vary as well. Asking multiple times a day doesn't change the answer of "we can't tell you." Only your mare can tell you if she is ready or not.


I fully understand that, but if you don't like reading my thread, please don't bother posting rude replys! I don't appreciate it and I have gotten alot of accurate advise on here! Mini's have a different way of pregnancy than draft or horses do. Go to www.iamranch.com and you can see what I am talking about, instead of assuming. I don't appreciate rude posts, so if you don't like my thread, please don't reply!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Sweetie, I think you just need to cool your jets and be patient. Missy will foal when she's good and ready to. No one can tell you when she'll foal or even if she's close. Anything you read on the internet is generally an estimate and not every mare is the same. Just because one mare did a certain thing doesn't mean yours will. 

Just relax and keep checking her when you can. If she's foaled out before and didn't have any issues, chances are she'll be fine this time.


----------



## NdAppy

Exactly Draft. I haven't been rude at all. Blunt? Yes.

I just keep pointing the same thing out over and over as you seem to just not get it.

Also if you read my reply fully, in no way was I saying a draft pregnancy was like a minis. I said "Every single horse (be it miniature or draft or somewhere in between) handles pregnancy and labor different, and each pregnancy can vary as well." 

Want to read a thread on here where everyone was sure the mare was going to foal soon? Look up Golden horse's foaling thread. 


You seem to only want people to tell you that "ZOMG she is going to foal RIGHT NOW!" Which I am full against as no *no one* online can for sure tell you that unless you show pictures of her in active labor with feet on their way out.


----------



## kay56649

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Sweetie, I think you just need to cool your jets and be patient. Missy will foal when she's good and ready to. No one can tell you when she'll foal or even if she's close. Anything you read on the internet is generally an estimate and not every mare is the same. Just because one mare did a certain thing doesn't mean yours will.
> 
> Just relax and keep checking her when you can. If she's foaled out before and didn't have any issues, chances are she'll be fine this time.


 
I am being very patient and I understand that there is no way of knowing, but all I was saying is I don't like reading rude posts and I don't appreciate them. Alot of people on here have given me very good advise and I appreciate their time and effort trying to help me. It just isn't the best feeling when I have to read rude posts. You can definetly tell when they are close, if they are laying down and getting up alot, rubbing their butt on things, biting at their sides. I have gotten alot of useful information from longtime mini breeders. I thank everyone on here for taking their time to give me useful advise on Missy! I sam very excited and nervous about this baby because I just found out that this baby has VERY good bloodlines in including Boones Little Buckeroo and Komokos, and I want it to be a healthy live baby!


----------



## kay56649

I am very excited and I will continue to keep checking her! All I want is some advise on what to do!! I know I already got alot but I know there is always more for me to learn! If anyone here has anymore advise on her foaling, please let me know! This wait has been awful and I am just looking for support!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

kay56649 said:


> I am being very patient and I understand that there is no way of knowing, but all I was saying is I don't like reading rude posts and I don't appreciate them. Alot of people on here have given me very good advise and I appreciate their time and effort trying to help me. It just isn't the best feeling when I have to read rude posts. You can definetly tell when they are close, if they are laying down and getting up alot, rubbing their butt on things, biting at their sides. I have gotten alot of useful information from longtime mini breeders. I thank everyone on here for taking their time to give me useful advise on Missy! I sam very excited and nervous about this baby because I just found out that this baby has VERY good bloodlines in including Boones Little Buckeroo and Komokos, and I want it to be a healthy live baby!


NdAppy wasn't rude at all. In fact, she said very much the same thing I did.

However--and I'm going to be completely and brutally honest, here--you say that you're being patient, but if you go back and read 95% of your posts, you are CONSTANTLY asking if we think she's close. And every time we say that there's no way for us to know, you say "Oh, I know" and then proceed to spout off some information you read on the internet. If you've found out so much through the internet and "longtime mini breeders," why the HECK do you keep asking if we think she's close?! 

I get that you're excited and nervous. Honestly, I do. But asking people on the internet multiple times a day if they think your mare is close to foaling isn't going to do anything to help. 

Sorry if you find that rude.


----------



## kay56649

ok, please if you don't like my thread, why do you read it? I am getting alot of good advise on here, so whatever I am saying is working. Does anyone ELSE have any advise on what I should do with her? Or does anyone have pictures of their mini mares close to foaling?


----------



## New_image

Totally agreed with NdAppy and Draft here, sorry, neither are being rude. I think that everyone has been quite patient with you sweetie and I think that many of us started out interested in offering advice but after being asked "Do you think she'll foal today? This week? Next week Tuesday?" in every single post it got old. We do not know when she'll foal. Posting pictures every day and asking again isn't going to change that. IF it does, and someone can give you an exact date, we'll all be posting pictures in line behind you to have someone tell us when our own mares will foal. I for one would love even one less sleepless night. 

You are correct, you have gotten some great advice but you'll notice many of the great advice givers aren't coming back to your thread. Just be patient. She'll foal when she foals. All you can do is all any of us do, we watch and wait. Then we joke about our sleepless nights to keep sane. And you sound well prepared, stalls bedded, tails wrapped, foaling kit is in order, your spending time researching online, you observe your mare when you can.


----------



## friesian1

I agree with what everyone is saying , but just think , she is veeery excited , she cant help it , i would be and i would want everyone to know , i think she just wants to be there when Missy gives birth . Its just like having your own baby , ya jus want that thing out of ya , but it will only come when its ready . Im not putting anyone down , jus wanted to say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> ok, please if you don't like my thread, why do you read it? I am getting alot of good advise on here, so whatever I am saying is working. Does anyone ELSE have any advise on what I should do with her? Or does anyone have pictures of their mini mares close to foaling?


Is this the mare that was bred June 7, 2011???


----------



## Ripper

My mother used the foumla of 11 mounths and 11 days from the last breeding.

She was a close as anyone.


----------



## kay56649

Ripper said:


> Is this the mare that was bred June 7, 2011???


Yep! And thank you fresian1! That's what I have been trying to say and nobody can understand that! I am super excited and I have never seen an animal give birth in real life ever before and I am just trying to be prepared! Im not asking when she will have her foal just because! I know a lot of you on here have had minis that have foaled so foaling isn't as big or scary of a thing anymore. Yes it is still nerve wracking but not as much as a first timer. Also, a lot of people who have given me advise are still coming back and giving me advise! Thank you to those who have given me helpful and useful advise!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Ripper said:


> My mother used the foumla of 11 mounths and 11 days from the last breeding.
> 
> She was a close as anyone.


I have heard of that but Missy foaled early last year so I don't think that would be as accurate with her. I am a little worried about her because I just went out and checked on her again and she still seems very agitated and put of sorts! She is also being very clingy to me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> Yep! And thank you fresian1! That's what I have been trying to say and nobody can understand that! I am super excited and I have never seen an animal give birth in real life ever before and I am just trying to be prepared! Im not asking when she will have her foal just because! I know a lot of you on here have had minis that have foaled so foaling isn't as big or scary of a thing anymore. Yes it is still nerve wracking but not as much as a first timer. Also, a lot of people who have given me advise are still coming back and giving me advise! Thank you to those who have given me helpful and useful advise!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then she is no where near her due date....relax.


----------



## NdAppy

Are you still keeping her confined to the stall most of the time? How much outside time/exercise are you allowing her?


----------



## kay56649

Ripper said:


> Then she is no where near her due date....relax.


No but she foaled early last year and she will be at 307 days in foal today do her due date is closer than we think!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

NdAppy said:


> Are you still keeping her confined to the stall most of the time? How much outside time/exercise are you allowing her?



Yes she is still confined to a stall but he gets free range in the barn with all of the stalls closed when I am cleaning or feeding her and I will stay out there for an hour or two with her. I let her outside for a while when I am home and when it's nice out. It's been windy and rainy and snowy here the past couple of days so he hasn't been outside much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

How much time in total is she spending outside of the 10x10 stall everyday?


----------



## kay56649

NdAppy said:


> How much time in total is she spending outside of the 10x10 stall everyday?


3-5 hours out of the 10x10 stall! Plus outside of the barn if it is nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

kay56649 said:


> Her foal that was born last spring was born at 330 days!


This tells me that she will be around 330 days before this one comes. Most mares follow the same routine with their pregnancies. She could go sooner or later than 330 days, but I wouldn't expect her to go sooner than 315 days, IMO


----------



## kay56649

NdAppy said:


> How much time in total is she spending outside of the 10x10 stall everyday?


I go out there every 1-2 hours after the last time i was out there and sit with her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

Sorry but she _needs_ to be out more than that. It is not healthy for her or her foal to have her confined to a 10x10 stall for 19+ hours a day. That could be what is causing her to act "off" and "funny" as well.


----------



## kay56649

SunnyDraco said:


> This tells me that she will be around 330 days before this one comes. Most mares follow the same routine with their pregnancies. She could go sooner or later than 330 days, but I wouldn't expect her to go sooner than 315 days, IMO



Ok, so should I still check on her through the night?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

NdAppy said:


> Sorry but she _needs_ to be out more than that. It is not healthy for her or her foal to have her confined to a 10x10 stall for 19+ hours a day. That could be what is causing her to act "off" and "funny" as well.



The lady we bought we from said to keep her and the foal in a stall for 2-3 weeks after the foal is born! That is what she did last year when she had her last foal. The outside environment she could be in isn't suitable for a foal to be born in because I have 2 mini donkeys in there and it is mucky out because of the rain and the roundpen isn't good either because it has sand in it, so the best place for her right now is the barn. She gets free range of the barn when I am In there and it's almost as big as her pasture, so it's not much different
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

NdAppy said:


> Sorry but she _needs_ to be out more than that. It is not healthy for her or her foal to have her confined to a 10x10 stall for 19+ hours a day. That could be what is causing her to act "off" and "funny" as well.


I go in there every 1-3 hours a day and each time I am out there she is loose for 1-3 hours each time so that is way less than 19+ hours in a stall a day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

Your the one who stated 3-5 hours a day outside the stall. That equals 19-21 hours in the stall.

Sorry but that is still not healthy no matter what way you try to twist it. She NEEDS to be out of the stall and able to move around where she wants. You have posted pics of her in a round pen... Are the donks in there? If not why not turn her out in there and let her be outside most of the day? I know you said something about coyotes, but it is EXTREMELY rare for them to come into people's yards in full daylight. more so if you have dogs (not sure if you do or now). Put her up at night and let her be outside during the day...


----------



## kay56649

NdAppy said:


> Your the one who stated 3-5 hours a day outside the stall. That equals 19-21 hours in the stall.
> 
> Sorry but that is still not healthy no matter what way you try to twist it. She NEEDS to be out of the stall and able to move around where she wants. You have posted pics of her in a round pen... Are the donks in there? If not why not turn her out in there and let her be outside most of the day? I know you said something about coyotes, but it is EXTREMELY rare for them to come into people's yards in full daylight. more so if you have dogs (not sure if you do or now). Put her up at night and let her be outside during the day...



I didn't twist it at all it's the truth. She could be in the roundpen and she is in the roundpen when and only when it is nice out! The last couple of days it's been sleeting and raining and snowing and super windy and cold. I will not put her out in that weather
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

We do not have outside dogs and we have had coyotes in our yard in full daylight along with timberwolves and mountain lions! That is the biggest reason she is inside, wolves can smell a Pauling mare from a mile and a half away. I have done lots of research on that too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## friesian1

Well ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

friesian1 said:


> Well ...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well what? Ha ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

kay56649 said:


> I am being very patient and I understand that there is no way of knowing, but all I was saying is I don't like reading rude posts and I don't appreciate them. Alot of people on here have given me very good advise and I appreciate their time and effort trying to help me. It just isn't the best feeling when I have to read rude posts. You can definetly tell when they are close, if they are laying down and getting up alot, rubbing their butt on things, biting at their sides. I have gotten alot of useful information from longtime mini breeders. I thank everyone on here for taking their time to give me useful advise on Missy! I sam very excited and nervous about this baby because I just found out that this baby has VERY good bloodlines in including Boones Little Buckeroo and Komokos, and I want it to be a healthy live baby!


I am sorry, but you JUST NOW found out who she is bred to? I find that a little strange, being as how you know the exact date of her breeding. From the dates sounds like we may have a while to go. 

Honestly, and this is meant in all sincerity, it would appear to me that you are doing so much reading online and watching this poor mare SO closely that you may be seeing things that really aren;t signs at all, but normal horse behavior. Like some of the others have said, she needs to be out more. She is most likely acting "odd" because she is getting a bit stir crazy, just as you or I would. For example, my geldings scratch their bellies sometimes-and I guarantee they are not going to foal. You seriously need to relax a bit. You have everything together, you are checking on her, and doing the best you can do. You seem so "over the top" excited that I really really hope this mare foals when you are not there. I am afraid you may just find it too hard to watch and may jump in and be too anxious to "help". JMHO.


----------



## friesian1

kay56649 said:


> Well what? Ha ha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is just amusing to read .. haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

franknbeans said:


> I am sorry, but you JUST NOW found out who she is bred to? I find that a little strange, being as how you know the exact date of her breeding. From the dates sounds like we may have a while to go.
> 
> Honestly, and this is meant in all sincerity, it would appear to me that you are doing so much reading online and watching this poor mare SO closely that you may be seeing things that really aren;t signs at all, but normal horse behavior. Like some of the others have said, she needs to be out more. She is most likely acting "odd" because she is getting a bit stir crazy, just as you or I would. For example, my geldings scratch their bellies sometimes-and I guarantee they are not going to foal. You seriously need to relax a bit. You have everything together, you are checking on her, and doing the best you can do. You seem so "over the top" excited that I really really hope this mare foals when you are not there. I am afraid you may just find it too hard to watch and may jump in and be too anxious to "help". JMHO.


Sorry that probably sounded bad, but yes I knew who she was bred to before i bought her but I wasn't familiar with mini horses so I started doing research on the sire's background and found out that boones little buckeroo is a world famous mini. I am doing the at I can and I can't please everyone! The average horse does not bite at ther stomach every few minutes everyday. If they do, they need to see a vet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Kay .. I love your enthusiasm!

Don't let it drive you crazy .. I know, easier said than done, huh?

She's done this before so she knows what she's doing .. 

You are going to be over-the-top when the baby gets here! I dont' know how old you are so it would probably be inappropriate to say "Relax and have a glass of wine .."

You're doing fine .. try not to wear yourself out .. 

*smile*

~tg


----------



## kay56649

friesian1 said:


> This is just amusing to read .. haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ha ha I just wish people would keep some of their comments to themselves
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

texasgal said:


> Kay .. I love your enthusiasm!
> 
> Don't let it drive you crazy .. I know, easier said than done, huh?
> 
> She's done this before so she knows what she's doing ..
> 
> You are going to be over-the-top when the baby gets here! I dont' know how old you are so it would probably be inappropriate to say "Relax and have a glass of wine .."
> 
> You're doing fine .. try not to wear yourself out ..
> 
> *smile*
> 
> ~tg


I'm not putting my age out there but ya I can't drink wine yet. Ha ha. Well I will for sure post pics f her baby but until then my excitement is still building
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo

no need to be rude.


----------



## kay56649

xxdanioo said:


> no need to be rude.


I was not rude in any part of this. Just excited!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimWhit91

People aren't being rude, they are trying to get you to relax a bit. You will drive yourself crazy waiting for that baby to come, lol

Take her for a nice walk, I've heard it helps pregnant women, not sure how true it is, but it will give her some exercise and time out of the stall. It will be relaxing for you as well


----------



## cmarie

If the last breeding date was 6/7/12 she's not due until mid May, if she foals now the foal will not survive.


----------



## Ripper

cmarie said:


> If the last breeding date was 6/7/12 she's not due until mid May, if she foals now the foal will not survive.


That is the way I see it too.


----------



## cmarie

the year should have been 11 sorry.


----------



## kay56649

cmarie said:


> If the last breeding date was 6/7/12 she's not due until mid May, if she foals now the foal will not survive.


She is 307 days in foal today and if she has her dial the same amount of days in foal as her last foal she will have it mid April! But I think she is going to go early again and maybe earlier than last year
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

kay56649 said:


> She is 307 days in foal today and if she has her dial the same amount of days in foal as her last foal she will have it mid April! But I think she is going to go early again and maybe earlier than last year
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It would be very possible for her to ave her goal anytime without any troubles
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

To be honest, I think her being in the stall all day is affecting her bag size and she isn't as ready as you think she is. Also, as much as you might believe she will be ok if she foals now, I called my vet to see what he thought and he said mini's might have a foal a little earlier than 342 days, but the 320 day safe rule still applies, so you would most likely lose the foal, or it sure wouldn't be very healthy at all in the very least.


----------



## kay56649

trainerunlimited said:


> To be honest, I think her being in the stall all day is affecting her bag size and she isn't as ready as you think she is. Also, as much as you might believe she will be ok if she foals now, I called my vet to see what he thought and he said mini's might have a foal a little earlier than 342 days, but the 320 day safe rule still applies, so you would most likely lose the foal, or it sure wouldn't be very healthy at all in the very least.


Go around online a little bit and a couple breeders I have looked at have mates that foal at 300-310 days every year and the baby's are always healthy an strong so it all depends on the mini. She does not live in the stall, just the past few days she has been inside because of the weather. Otherwise she is inside when I am gone and outside when I am home. She is actually outside right now because it stopped raining
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Calm down. Check her often, but stay out of her way. If you can, walk her around a bit outside, if there are some dryish areas and it's not snowing.

Please don't read too much into Boones Little Buckeroo breeding, unless the sire is a direct son. There are zillions of Minis around, with BLBs breeding in their pedigree. We have one. Not the best Mini, although he has done some winning. He is not shown at halter now, just my granddaughter's driving horse. 

Same with Komoko. Tons around with Komoko breeding in their background. Unless you know the horses, it's not much use knowing their names. Both of our Minis have a Komoko background.

I need to ask you something. Is the breeder from whom you purchased your mare, mentoring you, during all this? She should be.

While you are waiting for the arrival, start doing your homework on the mare's pedigree and also that of the baby. It will keep you very busy. :wink:

Oh, and don't allow the Donks anywhere near that baby. Donks like to guard their property and often think a foal is an intruder. Many have killed foals.
Lizzie


----------



## TimWhit91

This website has a lot of useful information on mini breeding and gestation :

Breeding Miniature Horses - MH Ranch-


----------



## kay56649

FeatheredFeet said:


> Calm down. Check her often, but stay out of her way. If you can, walk her around a bit outside, if there are some dryish areas and it's not snowing.
> 
> Please don't read too much into Boones Little Buckeroo breeding, unless the sire is a direct son. There are zillions of Minis around, with BLBs breeding in their pedigree. We have one. Not the best Mini, although he has done some winning. He is not shown at halter now, just my granddaughter's driving horse.
> 
> Same with Komoko. Tons around with Komoko breeding in their background. Unless you know the horses, it's not much use knowing their names. Both of our Minis have a Komoko background.
> 
> I need to ask you something. Is the breeder from whom you purchased your mare, mentoring you, during all this? She should be.
> 
> While you are waiting for the arrival, start doing your homework on the mare's pedigree and also that of the baby. It will keep you very busy. :wink:
> 
> Oh, and don't allow the Donks anywhere near that baby. Donks like to guard their property and often think a foal is an intruder. Many have killed foals.
> Lizzie


Well I looked up minis for sale with Buckeroo's bloodlines and do far I have found 3 an the cheapest one just halter broke was $3500. It is the baby's great great grandfather and Missy is not yet registered but will be registered under hardship. We have tried to contact the breeder and have talked to her once and have tried to call her again but have my Groton ahold of her but we are still trying
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

kay56649 said:


> Well I looked up minis for sale with Buckeroo's bloodlines and do far I have found 3 an the cheapest one just halter broke was $3500. It is the baby's great great grandfather and Missy is not yet registered but will be registered under hardship. We have tried to contact the breeder and have talked to her once and have tried to call her again but have my Groton ahold of her but we are still trying
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Just be ause there a lot of them doesn't mean they aren't worth much. Do you know how many goals are out of sonny dee bar and Coosa and invester and three bars in the horse world?? Horses who have them in their bloodlines are worth alot more than a horse without it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

From what I've seen of minis with BLB in their pedigrees, it's like saying a TB has Secretariat in their bloodlines. They're a dime a dozen and not all of them are great...or even good for that matter. Just because the foal has good horses in its background doesn't mean that the foal will be good. And I would be willing to bet that the mini selling for $3500 is selling on its own merits, not the fact that it has BLB in its pedigree.


----------



## kay56649

kay56649 said:


> Just be ause there a lot of them doesn't mean they aren't worth much. Do you know how many goals are out of sonny dee bar and Coosa and invester and three bars in the horse world?? Horses who have them in their bloodlines are worth alot more than a horse without it!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The sister to Missy's baby just sold for $600 halter broke and nothing special just because of buckeroo and she sold in a week after being online!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

DraftyAiresMum said:


> From what I've seen of minis with BLB in their pedigrees, it's like saying a TB has Secretariat in their bloodlines. They're a dime a dozen and not all of them are great...or even good for that matter. Just because the foal has good horses in its background doesn't mean that the foal will be good. And I would be willing to bet that the mini selling for $3500 is selling on its own merits, not the fact that it has BLB in its pedigree.


A horse that is just halter broke isn't worth $3500. People take it as novelty and it is worth something to me because if I show this baby, it could carry on the good confirmation and color of buckeroo. He is in her bloodlines twice and komokos is on both sides of the sire
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

I bought a buckskin papered AMHA stallion who was a great grandson of Buckaroo for $270, lol.


----------



## equiniphile

kay56649 said:


> I didn't twist it at all it's the truth. She could be in the roundpen and she is in the roundpen when and only when it is nice out! The last couple of days it's been sleeting and raining and snowing and super windy and cold. I will not put her out in that weather
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Put her out; she'll be much happier. Unless the temps are in the negatives with dangerous winds, I can almost guarentee that she'd rather be outside. My horses have free access to their main pasture 24/7, and unless there's food in the stalls, they're outside in the rain, snow, sun, wind, you name it.



kay56649 said:


> Ha ha I just wish people would keep some of their comments to themselves
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is a public forum, and everyone who you have called "rude" has been exceedingly helpful, not to mention patient, with you.

It's impossible for us to say when she will foal, and it would be unwise to take a guess just to placate you. Unless she's got legs coming out the back, there's nothing we can say for sure. ;-) Hang in there, the wait is always tough but rewarding.


----------



## kay56649

trainerunlimited said:


> I bought a buckskin papered AMHA stallion who was a great grandson of Buckaroo for $270, lol.


Wow you got a good deal!!!! Here is a link to the sire's pedigree so I don't have to explain the whole thing!

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/double+dipt+dusty+buckeroo

This is the baby's dad!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

COULD carry good conformation being the operative, there. The foal could also end up being knock-kneed, cow-hocked, weak-backed, ewe-necked and hammerheaded. Like I said, just because a horse has good bloodlines doesn't mean it's going to be a good horse. I personally think people put too much stock in bloodlines in unproven horses. Sure, bloodlines help, but I've seen too many horses that are supposedly related to some of the greats that aren't worth a couple of hundred dollars. My BO has a grandson of Seattle Slew that is pretty much useless. Never been broken or trained, even though a good half dozen trainers have tried. He's also got pretty crappy conformation. Yet Seattle Slew was a great racehorse.


----------



## kay56649

equiniphile said:


> Put her out; she'll be much happier. Unless the temps are in the negatives with dangerous winds, I can almost guarentee that she'd rather be outside. My horses have free access to their main pasture 24/7, and unless there's food in the stalls, they're outside in the rain, snow, sun, wind, you name it.
> 
> Ok thank you!
> 
> This is a public forum, and everyone who you have called "rude" has been exceedingly helpful, not to mention patient, with you.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

DraftyAiresMum said:


> COULD carry being the operative word, there. The foal could also end up being knock-kneed, cow-hocked, weak-backed, ewe-necked and hammerheaded. Like I said, just because a horse has good bloodlines doesn't mean it's going to be a good horse. I personally think people put too much stock in bloodlines in unproven horses. Sure, bloodlines help, but I've seen to many horses that are supposedly related to some of the greats that aren't worth a couple of hundred dollars.


Yeah of course, but it will be worth more no matter what it is if it has good bloodlines! Found that out by being in the buying and sellin world of horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Do you think my BO's grandson of Seattle Slew is "worth more" because of his bloodlines, even though he's completely untrainable? He can't GIVE that horse away, even as a pasture pet.


----------



## NdAppy

He is too far back in her blood lines to make any difference. What you need to look at are the sire, dam, and grad-sire and grand-dam. Those are the ones that are going to have the most influence on a horse... not a horse 5+ generations back.


----------



## equiniphile

kay56649 said:


> Yeah of course, but it will be worth more *no matter what* *it is* if it has good bloodlines! Found that out by being in the buying and sellin world of horses
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nope. If you look at a gelding at the peak of his career, winning championship titles left and right, he's not worth more because of his bloodlines because a) he's not breedable, so the bloodlines won't be passed down, and b) he has already proven that he has surpassed the horses in his pedigree. Bloodlines matter in _breeding_ and _potential_. If you look at a horse with a ewe neck, roach back, dropped pasterns and bad feet (in other words a conformation trainwreck), he will sell for no more with a decent pedigree than an average one. He's still the same horse, and his conformation is fighting him in such a way that the greats in his pedigree really don't matter in regard to his potential.


----------



## kay56649

NdAppy said:


> He is too far back in her blood lines to make any difference. What you need to look at are the sire, dam, and grad-sire and grand-dam. Those are the ones that are going to have the most influence on a horse... not a horse 5+ generations back.



Well from personal experience that isn't always the case. No a horse has to be at least showable to be worth a ton but this baby is only going to be a pet anyway and we might do some open shows but I am not doing this for the money, it's bloodlines are just a plus
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

kay56649 said:


> The sister to Missy's baby just sold for $600 halter broke and nothing special just because of buckeroo and she sold in a week after being online!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So, this would be Missy's last foal? If not, it would be the foals 1/2 sister.:think: 

Many of us are here to see the cute baby when it arrives, and we are, just as you are, hoping for a healthy happy foal. We are not here to answer your questions only to have you tell us you know otherwise because you saw it somewhere on the internet. You DO know, I suppose, that if you look hard enough, you can find something to support just about anything you want to believe. So, if I were you, IF the dates are correct, I would be hoping she holds that baby for a little bit longer. Better to be safe than sorry.

Now, let me get this straight. You know who the baby daddy is, because the breeder, also the person responsible for a correct date, told you so. Yet you could not get the papers on your own mare form them and will have to register her under "hardship"? Something sounds screwy. And you are not still in contact with them?:think:


----------



## NdAppy

kay56649 said:


> Well from personal experience that isn't always the case. No a horse has to be at least showable to be worth a ton but this baby is only going to be a pet anyway and we might do some open shows but I am not doing this for the money, it's bloodlines are just a plus
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And what personal experience would that be?


----------



## TimWhit91

I have a grandson of Topsail Whiz. My colt didn't get much influence from him. A horse 5+ gens back isn't going to do anything for you. Just a name. I would be happy if he turned out half as nice looking as his mom or dad. Can't look at anything past that really.

I'm sure no matter what the baby looks like you will love it and of course it will be adorable


----------



## kay56649

franknbeans said:


> So, this would be Missy's last foal? If not, it would be the foals 1/2 sister.:think:
> 
> Many of us are here to see the cute baby when it arrives, and we are, just as you are, hoping for a healthy happy foal. We are not here to answer your questions only to have you tell us you know otherwise because you saw it somewhere on the internet. You DO know, I suppose, that if you look hard enough, you can find something to support just about anything you want to believe. So, if I were you, IF the dates are correct, I would be hoping she holds that baby for a little bit longer. Better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> Now, let me get this straight. You know who the baby daddy is, because the breeder, also the person responsible for a correct date, told you so. Yet you could not get the papers on your own mare form them and will have to register her under "hardship"? Something sounds screwy. And you are not still in contact with them?:think:


Our mare never was registered and her parents aren't registered but we were told who the dad of the baby was before we bought Missy. The sire is registered and Missy never was and neither were her parents so hardship is the only option. Yes I just wanted this to be a happy conversation. Anyway does anyone else have any mares closeto foaling? If you do please post pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

kay56649 said:


> Our mare never was registered and her parents aren't registered but we were told who the dad of the baby was before we bought Missy. The sire is registered and Missy never was and neither were her parents so hardship is the only option. Yes I just wanted this to be a happy conversation. Anyway does anyone else have any mares closeto foaling? If you do please post pictures!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes they are half sisters! Same dad!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

kay56649 said:


> Yes they are half sisters! Same dad!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This baby will be Missy's last foal unless something changes but we just wanted to experience a mini horse having a baby and raising a baby and possibly showing it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

When the economy was good, thousands of Minis were being produced each year. Many with excellent pedigrees. Since the economy took a dump, one can find Minis now for next to nothing and many still with excellent pedigrees. And by 'excellent' pedigrees, I mean the horses up front and no further back than three generations, all known for their quality and what they have produced or done in the show ring.

Many Mini breeders, just in other breeds, have cut down their breeding now, to a precious few or not all at. Sadly, tons not registered or without a known background, are now found in auctions for next to nothing. Many of gone through only Mini auctions lately, without being sold. Some noted breeders have been giving their quality Minis away to pet homes. As with many breeds now, Minis are being over-bred and by irresponsible breeders.

To the OP.
You need to well aquaint yourself with dwarf Minis and how to tell if your foal might be one.
You really should not register with the registry you decided upon, early in this message thread. I don't care what the previous owner told you. A cheap, off registry, is not the way to go. 
You should really join Li'l Beginnings Mini forum. There you will find people who really know the breed.

What is your mare's pedigree?

Lizzie


----------



## kay56649

FeatheredFeet said:


> When the economy was good, thousands of Minis were being produced each year. Many with excellent pedigrees. Since the economy took a dump, one can find Minis now for next to nothing and many still with excellent pedigrees. And by 'excellent' pedigrees, I mean the horses up front and no further back than three generations, all known for their quality and what they have produced or done in the show ring.
> 
> Many Mini breeders, just in other breeds, have cut down their breeding now, to a precious few or not all at. Sadly, tons not registered or without a known background, are now found in auctions for next to nothing. Many of gone through only Mini auctions lately, without being sold. Some noted breeders have been giving their quality Minis away to pet homes. As with many breeds now, Minis are being over-bred and by irresponsible breeders.
> 
> To the OP.
> You need to well aquaint yourself with dwarf Minis and how to tell if your foal might be one.
> You really should not register with the registry you decided upon, early in this message thread. I don't care what the previous owner told you. A cheap, off registry, is not the way to go.
> You should really join Li'l Beginnings Mini forum. There you will find people who really know the breed.
> 
> What is your mare's pedigree?
> 
> Lizzie


She does not have one and we are in the process of registering her under the WCMHR. The foal might be eligible for registration at te AMHR because the dad is registered through that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

Good luck with registering her or the foal. If it is anything like other breeds, I would not think they would register any horse who's dam and sire were not registered. Just the facts ma'am.


----------



## kay56649

TimWhit91 said:


> I have a grandson of Topsail Whiz. My colt didn't get much influence from him. A horse 5+ gens back isn't going to do anything for you. Just a name. I would be happy if he turned out half as nice looking as his mom or dad. Can't look at anything past that really.
> 
> I'm sure no matter what the baby looks like you will love it and of course it will be adorable


As long as its a baby it will be cute! Ha ha. I am done arguing about bloodlines! Does anyone else have minis expecting or already had their foals? Please post pics if you do!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

You do realize that if you hardship register her, that her pedigree will be blank? and that for all intents and purposes she is a grade mare? I have a couple of grade horses... I can claim they go back to all kinds of famous horses... Does that make it any more true? Nope. 

These people sold you an unregistered pregnant miniature mare who is going to foal an unregistered foal. You also realize that hardship registering is going to cost you _at least_ $600 for the mare? And that she has to meet the breed standards and be inspected. Granted this is for the AMHA which I am guessing that is where you are looking into....

ETA just saw you said you are going with the WCHMR... it doesn't appear you are able to even think about hardship registering your mare through them anyways...


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Too bad. Do a google search for that registry and you'll see why the majority of responsible breeders do not register their horses there.

Lizzie


----------



## kay56649

NdAppy said:


> You do realize that if you hardship register her, that her pedigree will be blank? and that for all intents and purposes she is a grade mare? I have a couple of grade horses... I can claim they go back to all kinds of famous horses... Does that make it any more true? Nope.
> 
> These people sold you an unregistered pregnant miniature mare who is going to foal an unregistered foal. You also realize that hardship registering is going to cost you _at least_ $600 for the mare? And that she has to meet the breed standards and be inspected. Granted this is for the AMHA which I am guessing that is where you are looking into....


The dad of the baby is the one with the good bloodlines!!!!!! We are registering her with the WCMHR for $75. The Baby might be registered with the AMHR because the dad is
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

kay56649 said:


> The dad of the baby is the one with the good bloodlines!!!!!! We are registering her with the WCMHR for $75. The Baby might be registered with the AMHR because the dad is
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't care if she is registered through a great registry all I care about is she is a good little mini and is cute. I only paid $200 for her so I didn't loose much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

I'm With FF. Google and do some research. Not only, per the website for WCMHR do they not accept hardship, they aren't worth the paper they print on.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I think that is why she was only $200 in foal. The blind leading the blind, I'm sorry to say. You could have found one for that price, with a known background and able to be registered properly.

And I just wanted to point out, that it is 'confOrmation', not 'confIrmation', when one speaks of horse quality.

Lizzie


----------



## kay56649

NdAppy said:


> I'm With FF. Google and do some research. Not only, per the website for WCMHR do they not accept hardship, they aren't worth the paper they print on.



We are already in the process of filling out the hardship forms at the WCMHR. I'm not looking for the best of the best just a nice pet! I'm not a breeder and I'm not lookin for money just a nice mini and that's what she is
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

FeatheredFeet said:


> I think that is why she was only $200 in foal. The blind leading the blind, I'm sorry to say. You could have found one for that price, with a known background and able to be registered properly.
> 
> And I just wanted to point out, that it is 'confOrmation', not 'confIrmation', when one speaks of horse quality.
> 
> Lizzie


I'm typing on a iPhone so it's not always perfect. Like. I said all I wanted was a nice mini. She was the cheapest mini I could find that was broke to ride, close to where I live, cute, and pregnant. In my eyes she was the best $200 I have ever spent
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Then why are you even bothering to register her? Especially with a second-rate registry? It won't change that she's a "nice mini." 

My gelding is grade. I know his sire's pedigree and I'm sure if I dug deep enough, I could find his dam's pedigree as well (she's registered in Canada). However, it doesn't change what he's worth or the fact that he's a grade. Sure, I could register him with the AWS, but why? Just so I can say he's registered? It won't help him in shows or get him into different/better shows. There's no point beyond being able to say that he's registered...which honestly doesn't matter one whit to me. If it mattered, I wouldn't have bought a grade in the first place.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

As soon as this baby is born, you ARE a breeder.

Any idiot can produce pets. It's the responsible breeders who keep any breed going, with top quality animals and registered properly. Not with 'off' registries. 

Same with dogs. Millions register their poor quality dogs with The Continental registry. Why? Because they cannot register anywhere else. And they too, always say they are just breeding pets. All top quality dogs and horses are also pets. Why not purchase and breed the best?

Lizzie


----------



## NdAppy

Miniatures are not meant to be ridden!

*sigh* Where are your parents in this? Are they helping you at all with this mare?


----------



## themacpack

Where are your parents in this mess?


----------



## kay56649

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Then why are you even bothering to register her? Especially with a second-rate registry? It won't change that she's a "nice mini."
> 
> My gelding is grade. I know his sire's pedigree and I'm sure if I dug deep enough, I could find his dam's pedigree as well (she's registered in Canada). However, it doesn't change what he's worth or the fact that he's a grade. Sure, I could register him with the AWS, but why? Just so I can say he's registered? It won't help him in shows or get him into different/better shows. There's no point beyond being able to say that he's registered...which honestly doesn't matter one whit to me. If it mattered, I wouldn't have bought a grade in the first place.


Exactly! I just wanted to register her because the place I am registering her at is only $70 so I thought why not, that way the foal can har a sire and dam that are registered. I don't really need to register her at all. When I was looking for a mini I wasn't looking for a registered one just a nice mini that wasn't over $500. Can you register a baby if only one parent is registered?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

Sigh. More people riding minis..... :-| Please don't.


----------



## kay56649

NdAppy said:


> Miniatures are not meant to be ridden!
> 
> *sigh* Where are your parents in this? Are they helping you at all with this mare?


Ok thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

kay56649 said:


> Ok thanks!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She is ridden by children no more than 40lb. The girl who trained her was 104lb. Oh well a lot of minis are ridden, just not consistent. My nephews are the only ones who ride we and they come over 3-5 times a year because they live out of town! My parents are right with me on everything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

NdAppy said:


> Miniatures are not meant to be ridden!
> 
> *sigh* Where are your parents in this? Are they helping you at all with this mare?


[URL="[/URL]


----------



## kay56649

kay56649 said:


> She is ridden by children no more than 40lb. The girl who trained her was 104lb. Oh well a lot of minis are ridden, just not consistent. My nephews are the only ones who ride we and they come over 3-5 times a year because they live out of town! My parents are right with me on everything.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> 
> I do what i do and my parents are always with me and that's how it is. She is a grade pet pony and I love her to death and my nephews hop on her for 5 minutes maybe 3 times a year. It's not gonna hurt her
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I think you missed my point. I CAN say that both of my gelding's parents are registered (this is his sire's pedigree...he's got Two Eyed Jack on his face papers, and if you go back far enough, you can find Leo and some of the other "greats": Little Bit of Black Paint )...but that doesn't mean I'm going to register him. Why bother? Not sure how much it is for me to register with the AWS, but however much it is, that's money I could put toward a nice saddle or put away to cover vet expenses.


----------



## kay56649

kay56649 said:


> kay56649 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is ridden by children no more than 40lb. The girl who trained her was 104lb. Oh well a lot of minis are ridden, just not consistent. My nephews are the only ones who ride we and they come over 3-5 times a year because they live out of town! My parents are right with me on everything.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> 
> I do what i do and my parents are always with me and that's how it is. She is a grade pet pony and I love her to death and my nephews hop on her for 5 minutes maybe 3 times a year. It's not gonna hurt her
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please everyone can we get on a new subject? Who else has minis that are going to have foals or have already had foals?
> I would love to see them!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
Click to expand...


----------



## franknbeans

kay56649 said:


> kay56649 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please everyone can we get on a new subject? Who else has minis that are going to have foals or have already had foals?
> I would love to see them!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you would have better luck looking on the mini forum that was recommended to you a few posts back....most of us have horses, not minis.
Click to expand...


----------



## kay56649

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I think you missed my point. I CAN say that both of my gelding's parents are registered (this is his sire's pedigree...he's got Two Eyed Jack on his face papers, and if you go back far enough, you can find Leo and some of the other "greats": Little Bit of Black Paint )...but that doesn't mean I'm going to register him. Why bother? Not sure how much it is for me to register with the AWS, but however much it is, that's money I could put toward a nice saddle or put away to cover vet expenses.


Yeah I get what you mean, it's just novelty it doesn't always mean something
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/

OP-here it is again ,in case you cannot find it. THey even have a marestare section....PERFECT!


----------



## FeatheredFeet

If you had joined the Li'l Beginnings Mini forum as I suggest a while ago, you would know. 

Seems that you purchased a cheap mare in foal, from a breeder who also doesn't register with reliable registries. We'd call that in the dog industry, a BYB. Now you are again considering this registry, purely because of money. This registry will not add anything to the horses registered therein. In fact, to those who know what they are doing, it will detract from their worth. I don't care who is in the pedigree. 

I'll say it once again. Responsible breeders do not register their horses in that registry.

I think in this entire message thread, you have been given more good advice than most. Take it and run with it. 

Lizzie


----------



## kay56649

franknbeans said:


> kay56649 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you would have better luck looking on the mini forum that was recommended to you a few posts back....most of us have horses, not minis.
> 
> 
> 
> Not many people go on the mini forum or I would. My thread is called MINI mare close to foaling. There are some people on here that have minis! I don't ever intend on selling this baby so it won't ever effect anybody else but me. We have a small hobby farm in Northern Minnesota with 2 donkeys, Missy, 4 horses, and we board a couple of horses. We show western pleasure and I would love to show Missy and Magic this year in some of our open shows in town. We just have animals for fun, not for money or business.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
Click to expand...


----------



## kay56649

franknbeans said:


> L'il Beginnings Miniature Horse Forums
> 
> OP-here it is again ,in case you cannot find it. THey even have a marestare section....PERFECT!


Oh sorry I thought you meant the mini horse section on horse forum. I am still going to be on horse forum whether it's with my big horses or Missy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

If you knew horses really well, you would know that very, very few, actually make money from horses. We are in it because we love horses. Most of us would be quite wealthy, if we had all the money we had put into our horses, over the years.

Lizzie


----------



## New_image

Lil Beginnings is a very busy mini forum, not sure what you are talking about..


----------



## kay56649

FeatheredFeet said:


> If you had joined the Li'l Beginnings Mini forum as I suggest a while ago, you would know.
> 
> Seems that you purchased a cheap mare in foal, from a breeder who also doesn't register with reliable registries. We'd call that in the dog industry, a BYB. Now you are again considering this registry, purely because of money. This registry will not add anything to the horses registered therein. In fact, to those who know what they are doing, it will detract from their worth. I don't care who is in the pedigree.
> 
> I'll say it once again. Responsible breeders do not register their horses in that registry.
> 
> I think in this entire message thread, you have been given more good advice than most. Take it and run with it.
> 
> Lizzie


Yes I appreciate it!! Thank you everyone for giving me such good advise!! I just have a few animals on our hobby farm and we don't need top quality and we didn't care if Missy was registered or not, we were just looking for a nice mini. I really don't want this thread to be an argument! Please don't make it that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

New_image said:


> Lil Beginnings is a very busy mini forum, not sure what you are talking about..


I thought you meant the mini horse section on the horseforum. Yeah I will look into it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

We have thousands of members and a ton of moderators, who are kept busy. All kinds of good info and help there.

Lizzie


----------



## kay56649

FeatheredFeet said:


> If you knew horses really well, you would know that very, very few, actually make money from horses. We are in it because we love horses. Most of us would be quite wealthy, if we had all the money we had put into our horses, over the years.
> 
> Lizzie


We have sold 12 horses and have made money on all of them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

FeatheredFeet said:


> We have thousands of members and a ton of moderators, who are kept busy. All kinds of good info and help there.
> 
> Lizzie


I just signed up on there! What is your username on there?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

You don't have to choose one or the other, you CAN belong to both forums, you know......Try it, you might like it!

You will find, as you search the net, that many members here are members other places. Sometimes we have the same names, and sometimes new ones.....but you can usually figure us out.....


----------



## kay56649

franknbeans said:


> You don't have to choose one or the other, you CAN belong to both forums, you know......Try it, you might like it!


I just signed up but I can't post anything until they have to verify it first!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

But you can still look! I just went on there, and looked at one that just foaled 4/7.....thread started 3/20.....has pics, and all-you will find some good info on that forum. Now don't forget to come back and show us pics!


----------



## kay56649

franknbeans said:


> But you can still look! I just went on there, and looked at one that just foaled 4/7.....thread started 3/20.....has pics, and all-you will find some good info on that forum. Now don't forget to come back and show us pics!


Don't worry I will still be on here and I will for sure post pictures!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I post there a few times a week. I sign as Lizzie, just like here.

I'm interested that you make money on horses. Maybe you could share with those of us who don't, how you do it.

I figure this way. 
The price of a top quality mare. Could be many thousands. Failing that, purchasing a filly and waiting to see if she grows to be breeding quality.
Showing, to see how she compares to others..
Registration fees.
Showing fees.
Stud fee. Could also be a thousand and probably more.
Feed, farrier, vitamins, vet visits and shots while pregnant. 
Baby visits by vet.
Baby registration.
Farrier visits for baby as it grows.
Keeping the baby until at least six months, plus ground training.
Advertising fees for baby, if for sale.

This is only a partial list of course. If the mare has problems foaling, vet bills can mount up considerably.

So tell us your secrets. 

Lizzie


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> Yeah of course, but it will be worth more no matter what it is if it has good bloodlines! Found that out by being in the buying and sellin world of horses
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I disagree.....

That is only true IF the buyer believes it to be true.


----------



## Ripper

NdAppy said:


> He is too far back in her blood lines to make any difference. What you need to look at are the sire, dam, and grad-sire and grand-dam. Those are the ones that are going to have the most influence on a horse... not a horse 5+ generations back.


True enough.

I look at the producing daughters too.


----------



## texasgal

Wow .. ya'll have been chatty!

Kay,keep doing your homework .. you have every right to be excited about your cute little mare foaling.

It's going to be a cutie! 

You're a blessed girl to grow up on a hobby farm! Good lessons, good "clean" fun!

Don't lose too much sleep ... you may have a couple more weeks!

~tg


----------



## Ripper

FeatheredFeet said:


> I post there a few times a week. I sign as Lizzie, just like here.
> 
> I'm interested that you make money on horses. Maybe you could share with those of us who don't, how you do it.
> 
> I figure this way.
> The price of a top quality mare. Could be many thousands. Failing that, purchasing a filly and waiting to see if she grows to be breeding quality.
> Showing, to see how she compares to others..
> Registration fees.
> Showing fees.
> Stud fee. Could also be a thousand and probably more.
> Feed, farrier, vitamins, vet visits and shots while pregnant.
> Baby visits by vet.
> Baby registration.
> Farrier visits for baby as it grows.
> Keeping the baby until at least six months, plus ground training.
> Advertising fees for baby, if for sale.
> 
> This is only a partial list of course. If the mare has problems foaling, vet bills can mount up considerably.
> 
> So tell us your secrets.
> 
> Lizzie


I wrote my horse cost off of my taxes.

At the time I was working, that gave me all of my tax money back accept FICA.

I just had to sell two good foals a year to be way ahead.


----------



## kay56649

kay56649 said:


> Don't worry I will still be on here and I will for sure post pictures!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why cant I post a new thread on there yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_

I will post pictures of her baby when it is born!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

Some forums you have to wait until the admins approve you, and since they have other things to do, sometimes that takes time. You can still read......


----------



## kay56649

Ripper said:


> I wrote my horse cost off of my taxes.
> 
> At the time I was working, that gave me all of my tax money back accept FICA.
> 
> I just had to sell two good foals a year to be way ahead.


We have a trainer that charges almost nothing so that is my secret. Ha ha. Also the way you present the horse can give or take $300. Remember always look confident hen presenting a horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Yes you can right them off on your taxes if you make a business off of it or make money off of them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Believe me I know the stress of foal watch only to well, having had the longest foal watch in history.

A couple of thoughts, Kay some while back you said you'd been advised to foal inside, as it was cleaner, well there are a lot of people, and I'm one who would far rather our mares foal in the clean outside, rather than in a dirty and germ filled stall. But each person has to do what works for them, BUT heavily pregnant mares need exercise, by keeping her confined you are not letting her follow her natural preparations for foaling and you will stress her out both mentally and physically, and this could lead to birthing problems.

Keeping disturbing mares is another way to make sure that they either have troubles or maybe at the worst case even reject the foal.

Stay away as much as possible, watch her from a distance without disturbing her.

Big question, what exactly are you going to do if she has problems, tell me your plan on recognizing and dealing with a red bag delivery, or a leg back or a breech delivery?


----------



## HowClever

I just sat here and read all 43 pages of this mess and now have an overwhelming urge to bang my head against a hard surface.


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> Yes you can right them off on your taxes if you make a business off of it or make money off of them!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I used a schedule F or, farm.


----------



## Ripper

Golden Horse said:


> Believe me I know the stress of foal watch only to well, having had the longest foal watch in history.
> 
> A couple of thoughts, Kay some while back you said you'd been advised to foal inside, as it was cleaner, well there are a lot of people, and I'm one who would far rather our mares foal in the clean outside, rather than in a dirty and germ filled stall. But each person has to do what works for them, BUT heavily pregnant mares need exercise, by keeping her confined you are not letting her follow her natural preparations for foaling and you will stress her out both mentally and physically, and this could lead to birthing problems.
> 
> Keeping disturbing mares is another way to make sure that they either have troubles or maybe at the worst case even reject the foal.
> 
> Stay away as much as possible, watch her from a distance without disturbing her.
> 
> Big question, what exactly are you going to do if she has problems, tell me your plan on recognizing and dealing with a red bag delivery, or a leg back or a breech delivery?


Thank God after 54 foalings, I never had to deal with anything like that.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I'm really hoping everything goes OK.


----------



## Golden Horse

Ripper said:


> Thank God after 54 foalings, I never had to deal with anything like that.


I always thank God when I have an easy and trouble free foaling, I see you used to have QH's, I think the statistics will show that they are more likely to have a trouble free birth than a mini.

People seem to think that a mini horse is less trouble than a full size one, but from what I have read and seen they are much more trouble, especially when it comes to foaling, the risks to both mum and foal are greater, and the odds oh having a problem where intervention is needed is a lot greater.

I truly worry about this situation, well meaning people are just that well meaning, but you can't get the experience you need to cope with a difficult foaling, without well experience.

This poster is obviously young, is reluctant to listen to advice, and is already wearing herself and her mare out, when she has service dates, and has a good idea of her due date. I can truly understand the excitement of a new foal, but unless there is someone there who can take charge, and who has a plan in place to get help if needed, it could be a bad situation


----------



## franknbeans

Hopefully she has gone to the Mini forum and is also getting advice there. Maybe she will listen......since they have minis also......or maybe there is someone there close to her, who knows. Fingers crossed for the best outcome.


----------



## texasgal

I suspect she is a young teen. 

I suspect she doesn't own the farm, didn't buy this horse herself, doesn't buy the feed, pay for the care, etc. So someone else is in charge.

We don't know that her parent's may be knowledgeable or under the advice of knowledgeable people. 

We assume alot ..

She's young and excited .. and eager to talk ..

JMHO

~tg


----------



## Ripper

Golden Horse said:


> I always thank God when I have an easy and trouble free foaling, I see you used to have QH's, I think the statistics will show that they are more likely to have a trouble free birth than a mini.
> 
> People seem to think that a mini horse is less trouble than a full size one, but from what I have read and seen they are much more trouble, especially when it comes to foaling, the risks to both mum and foal are greater, and the odds oh having a problem where intervention is needed is a lot greater.
> 
> I truly worry about this situation, well meaning people are just that well meaning, but you can't get the experience you need to cope with a difficult foaling, without well experience.
> 
> This poster is obviously young, is reluctant to listen to advice, and is already wearing herself and her mare out, when she has service dates, and has a good idea of her due date. I can truly understand the excitement of a new foal, but unless there is someone there who can take charge, and who has a plan in place to get help if needed, it could be a bad situation


My mares were brood mares too. They had many foals before I got them.

That helped.


----------



## equiniphile

HowClever said:


> I just sat here and read all 43 pages of this mess and now have an overwhelming urge to bang my head against a hard surface.


 You get used to it after a while....eventually it just becomes a dull throbbing in the back of the head ;-)


----------



## princess2113

I know what she is going thru. I have a mini mare that is on day 330 today and is dropped, loose in the back end and bagged up. She has been this way for 3 weeks. This is her first foal but I use to work on a standardbred breeding farm and have delt with alot of issues in folaing out mares. These minis are awhole nother ballgame. They can have soo many problems. I am very anxious and excited for it to come.


----------



## kay56649

texasgal said:


> I suspect she is a young teen.
> 
> I suspect she doesn't own the farm, didn't buy this horse herself, doesn't buy the feed, pay for the care, etc. So someone else is in charge.
> 
> We don't know that her parent's may be knowledgeable or under the advice of knowledgeable people.
> 
> We assume alot ..
> 
> She's young and excited .. and eager to talk ..
> 
> JMHO
> 
> ~tg


For your information I am a mature young adult, I DID pay for Missy myself and I DO pay for her care, feed, and vet bills. She is outside when I am home and without me this farm would NOT exist. Yes my parents own it but I totally care for it. I'm not some teen who likes makeup and boys. I am home I don't have sleepovers except with the horses. I do all of the dirty work. I know what a farm life is because I live it! I did go on the mini forum and they are very helpful! Thank you to those who gave me useful advise!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

princess2113 said:


> I know what she is going thru. I have a mini mare that is on day 330 today and is dropped, loose in the back end and bagged up. She has been this way for 3 weeks. This is her first foal but I use to work on a standardbred breeding farm and have delt with alot of issues in folaing out mares. These minis are awhole nother ballgame. They can have soo many problems. I am very anxious and excited for it to come.


Yes I am feeling exactly that. Ha ha. I have watched videos and read about red bags and different situations. I have a vet number handy if needed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Ripper said:


> My mares were brood mares too. They had many foals before I got them.
> 
> That helped.



I am more knowledgeable than you think and I don't appreciate being under estimated and being called young! I am not young, but I am not putting my age out there! I have felt with animal problems I guarantee none of you have, and I DON'T appreciate being under estimated!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Cacowgirl said:


> I'm really hoping everything goes OK.


Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Golden Horse said:


> I always thank God when I have an easy and trouble free foaling, I see you used to have QH's, I think the statistics will show that they are more likely to have a trouble free birth than a mini.
> 
> People seem to think that a mini horse is less trouble than a full size one, but from what I have read and seen they are much more trouble, especially when it comes to foaling, the risks to both mum and foal are greater, and the odds oh having a problem where intervention is needed is a lot greater.
> 
> I truly worry about this situation, well meaning people are just that well meaning, but you can't get the experience you need to cope with a difficult foaling, without well experience.
> 
> This poster is obviously young, is reluctant to listen to advice, and is already wearing herself and her mare out, when she has service dates, and has a good idea of her due date. I can truly understand the excitement of a new foal, but unless there is someone there who can take charge, and who has a plan in place to get help if needed, it could be a bad situation



I have a total plan, I was just looking for more advise!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

What's the matter w/being young? Right now anyone under 50 is young! Since you have mentioned going to school, I would venture that then you are young, cause there aren't any 50 year old students in high school or junior high. It's not a sin to be young-you have to go through it to get "older"-LOL.


----------



## Kayella

She did state that she is not yet old enough to drink wine, so she is under 21.


----------



## TimWhit91

It doesn't really matter what her age is. She is obviously very excited about this foal, I don't blame her, I would be excited as well. BUT asking every other post when the mare will foal is doing nothing for you. You can keep posting pictures of her though, she is very cute  And can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## FeatheredFeet

There is absolutely nothing wrong, with being young, as long as one takes the advice given, learns and runs with it. 

I think this message thread should end now, inasmuch as the OP has joined the Li'l Beginnings Mini horse forum and found it necessary to run down those who have helped her here. 

She is asking the same questions there, as she has done here.

Lizzie


----------



## Kayella

I don't see anything wrong with her being overly excited about it, either. It's basically a liability thing. If someone says, "She'll foal in two weeks" and the OP whole-heartedly takes that advice, it could end poorly if the mare foals that night and the OP wasn't there to watch/assist. Then she may come back stating, "You told me the wrong date and I missed her foaling!" Not saying that scenario will happen, but people are worried it will. That is why everyone is hesitant to tell her an exact time that she will foal, so the OP's posts are simply getting repetitive.

To the OP, good luck with your foal. I'm sure he/she will be adorable.


----------



## TimWhit91

Yes, very repetitive. Noboby can tell you for sure, until the feet are on their way out.


----------



## texasgal

kay56649 said:


> For your information I am a mature young adult, I DID pay for Missy myself and I DO pay for her care, feed, and vet bills. She is outside when I am home and without me this farm would NOT exist. Yes my parents own it but I totally care for it. I'm not some teen who likes makeup and boys. I am home I don't have sleepovers except with the horses. I do all of the dirty work. I know what a farm life is because I live it! I did go on the mini forum and they are very helpful! Thank you to those who gave me useful advise!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Kayla, honey, I was defending you .. you are young and excited. There is nothing wrong with that.

Please don't take advise as a put down. We are never too old to learn.

Breathe and listen. It's okay to ask questions .. but you have to listen also.

~tg


----------



## equiniphile

kay56649 said:


> I have felt with animal problems I guarantee none of you have
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Really? Like what?


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> I am more knowledgeable than you think and I don't appreciate being under estimated and being called young! I am not young, but I am not putting my age out there! I have felt with animal problems I guarantee none of you have, and I DON'T appreciate being under estimated!!!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Where did I do any of that????

Link please......


----------



## themacpack

My only concern here is your mare. You may have the very best of intentions, but you are making some very serious errors in the choices you are making in her management and, unfortunately, it is her who will pay the price for those choices. While you clearly believe you are worldly and wise beyond your years, the inability to accept that those who are offering information and advice to the contrary of your mad google-skills just *might* be right is quite telling. You are, I believe, more interested in being right than in doing right.
You have been offered a wealth of knowledge - whether you choose to avail yourself, and your mare, of it or not is up to you.


----------



## Piaffe

Well said ^^


----------



## kay56649

TimWhit91 said:


> Yes, very repetitive. Noboby can tell you for sure, until the feet are on their way out.


 
The only reason I kept asking when everyone thought she was due, was because I kept getting different estimates. I am watching her everyday 24/7, I just wanted to see what everyone was thinking. My age doesn't matter, the only thing that matters is that I am very excited about this new foal and I am very nervous and to be honest, I have never seen a mini foal in real life!! Might sound sad, but that is why I am so nervous!! I am not running down anyone! Just saying that sometimes, people got a little pushy and I wasn't really appreciating it!! I have taken everybody's advise and used it!! Missy is now outside most of the time and please know that I am using everyone's advise!


----------



## kay56649

themacpack said:


> My only concern here is your mare. You may have the very best of intentions, but you are making some very serious errors in the choices you are making in her management and, unfortunately, it is her who will pay the price for those choices. While you clearly believe you are worldly and wise beyond your years, the inability to accept that those who are offering information and advice to the contrary of your mad google-skills just *might* be right is quite telling. You are, I believe, more interested in being right than in doing right.
> You have been offered a wealth of knowledge - whether you choose to avail yourself, and your mare, of it or not is up to you.




Trust me I have printed off all of the things I haven't done and added then to my book of things I need to do and I have done everything to my ability to complete everything on the list! I can't help that I go to school and my parents work. Missy is out when someone is home and in when she can't be supervised! What else can I do? I live in the sticks with not many horse people and only one vet that isn't familiar with mini horses! I am doing the best of my abilities an I have used every piece of information I have gotten to care for Missy! If you have any other good ideas for me to do that I have the abilities to do please post them!


----------



## kay56649

equiniphile said:


> Really? Like what?



Just had a horse colic, had its stomach pumped and had to be out down after walking it in -20 degrees Fahrenheit weather, my dog broke her back and had to have 2 surgeries to fix it and going 6 hours away 3 times a week with a car that gets 10 miles to the gallon but she is fine now. Then she got steril peniculitis and I had to inject solution into her back and push puss out of her back. It was from the back surgeries! Then our other dog ate a pine cone and had to have 6 inches of its intestines out. We don't believe in giving up on our animals and putting them to sleep! The dog with the broken back cost us $13,000 before she was healed! Trust me I don't think and I hope none of you had to experience anything like this!!!! Oh then our cat got run over by a car!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

kay56649 said:


> T Missy is out when someone is home and in when she can't be supervised! What else can I do?


I'd re think that one for a start, but as ever in the horse world others will argue, but I would have her out most of the time still, bring her up at night if you feel happier. 

Outside is cleaner, unless you have a mud issue, she can get more exercise, green grass is better than hay in keeping her digestion moving. She will be laying down more often and rolling as she becomes more uncomfortable, sand she is less likely to get cast outside.

Now the next poster may totally disagree, and that's the trouble with asking people online about things, so many different opinions and you have no idea who has most experience and who is helping, scary thought isn't it.


----------



## franknbeans

Golden-I think she has predator issues-Coyotes? I think? Plus, many minis can't have a whole lot of grass.....but agree the fresh air is good for her.


----------



## equiniphile

kay56649 said:


> Just had a horse colic, had its stomach pumped and had to be out down after walking it in -20 degrees Fahrenheit weather, my dog broke her back and had to have 2 surgeries to fix it and going 6 hours away 3 times a week with a car that gets 10 miles to the gallon but she is fine now. Then she got steril peniculitis and I had to inject solution into her back and push puss out of her back. It was from the back surgeries! Then our other dog ate a pine cone and had to have 6 inches of its intestines out. We don't believe in giving up on our animals and putting them to sleep! The dog with the broken back cost us $13,000 before she was healed! Trust me I don't think and I hope none of you had to experience anything like this!!!! Oh then our cat got run over by a car!!!


Actually, I've experienced almost all of this myself (lost a horse to colic, segment of dog intestine cut out, cat hit by car, driving two hours to OSU every day to check on a horse receiving treatment there for a smashed-in skull), and I find it really immature and naive to think that no one here has gone through hard things. Believe it or not, it's not always the right thing to keep an animal alive when he's suffering, and not everyone can afford huge surgery bills. There's no shame in putting a beloved animal down because you can't she'll out 20k for surgery. Everyone has a limit, and personally, I couldn't justify taking that amount from our income and the hay fund for canine surgery that may or may not work.


----------



## NdAppy

kay56649 said:


> The only reason I kept asking when everyone thought she was due, was because I kept getting different estimates.* I am watching her everyday 24/7*, I just wanted to see what everyone was thinking. My age doesn't matter, the only thing that matters is that I am very excited about this new foal and I am very nervous and to be honest, I have never seen a mini foal in real life!! Might sound sad, but that is why I am so nervous!! I am not running down anyone! Just saying that sometimes, people got a little pushy and I wasn't really appreciating it!! I have taken everybody's advise and used it!! Missy is now outside most of the time and please know that I am using everyone's advise!


Per the bold. No you are not watching her 24/7. At the most, per your own typing on here, you aren't watching her anywhere _near_ 24 hours a day.


----------



## Ripper

NdAppy said:


> Per the bold. No you are not watching her 24/7. At the most, per your own typing on here, you aren't watching her anywhere _near_ 24 hours a day.


That would be hard without help.

I had a cot in my barn and still missed mares going into labor.

Many 1/3 of them I saw from the first sweat.


----------



## kay56649

NdAppy said:


> Per the bold. No you are not watching her 24/7. At the most, per your own typing on here, you aren't watching her anywhere _near_ 24 hours a day.


Well you guys have no idea what I am doing and yes she is getting 24 hour watch and care!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

You have stated previously in this thread that you cannot watch her all day and neither can your parents. Hence the locking her in a 10x10 stall 19+ hours a day...

So which is it? You either have someone with her 24/7 or you don't. I'm leaning towards don't...


----------



## franknbeans

Poor mare. I sure hope you are not interfering and bugging her 24/7.......Watch from afar, please.


----------



## kay56649

franknbeans said:


> Poor mare. I sure hope you are not interfering and bugging her 24/7.......Watch from afar, please.


Here's how it is no matter what anyone thinks! She is in the 10x10 stall when I go to school at 8:30am until 3:45pm then she is outside until it is dark out, then she comes in for the night! I don't care what your opinions are this is how it is! If my dad has days off he checks on her often until I am off school! I can't do anything more for her than what I am doing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

kay56649 said:


> Here's how it is no matter what anyone thinks! She is in the 10x10 stall when I go to school at 8:30am until 3:45pm then she is outside until it is dark out, then she comes in for the night! I don't care what your opinions are this is how it is! If my dad has days off he checks on her often until I am off school! I can't do anything more for her than what I am doing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 So she's not being watched 24/7, she's alone for over seven hours while you're at school and out in a pasture without constant supervision until nightfall, when she's put in a stall until you come feed breakfast before school. That's not 24/7 supervision. There's nothing wrong with leaving a horse alone for a lot of the day; I just want you to see that exaggerating and argueing about it isn't getting anyone anywhere.


----------



## NdAppy

And it makes people wonder what other facts you are making up and/or exaggerating...


----------



## kay56649

equiniphile said:


> So she's not being watched 24/7, she's alone for over seven hours while you're at school and out in a pasture without constant supervision until nightfall, when she's put in a stall until you come feed breakfast before school. That's not 24/7 supervision. There's nothing wrong with leaving a horse alone for a lot of the day; I just want you to see that exaggerating and argueing about it isn't getting anyone anywhere.


Yes! Our little roundpen is ought outside of out house so I can pretty much see her all of the time! Of my dad is home he will check on her while I am at school but yeah I am Doug the est d my abilities and it seems pretty good! I never wanted an argument on here and everyone has their opinions on different things but that is no reason to argue! Please can we all just have a nice conversation? By the way, I need names that start with the letter "M" if anyone has ideas! I think I am going to name the baby Magic but I would still like to hear some more!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

NdAppy said:


> And it makes people wonder what other facts you are making up and/or exaggerating...


NdAppy could you please leave out the comments once and a while you haven't said anything nice yet! I have told the truth so far and I have not made up a single thing! I do NOT like being accused of making things up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

*cough* Do you really want me to dig through this thread and point out all your inconsistencies? 

No you do not watch her 24/7 like you keep trying to claim. 

First your parents help you, then they don't do anything to help around your place, and now your dad is helping you...

Do you want more?


----------



## Kayella

Kay, this is a public forum, and people are entitled to their opinions, so there's nothing you do to prevent people from sharing them, no matter how rude they are. 

As for "M" names, I think Molly, Maggie, or Mister are cute.


----------



## kay56649

Kayella said:


> Kay, this is a public forum, and people are entitled to their opinions, so there's nothing you do to prevent people from sharing them, no matter how rude they are.
> 
> As for "M" names, I think Molly, Maggie, or Mister are cute.



Those are very cute!! I will see how I can incorporate them into a registered name! I practically keep up our farm. My mom will help out with missy if I ask her to and my dad will help when he can! My mom and I show our quarter horses so we do barn chores together and stuff and my mom and dad will help with anything I ask them to do but otherwise this mini is mine that I bought and I pay for vet bills and feed for her! I own her and my parents help out with her a little! Otherwise we focus on our show horses! Does anyone else have any cute names? I am going to get a pile of them and then see how they fit the foal when its born!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

NdAppy said:


> *cough* Do you really want me to dig through this thread and point out all your inconsistencies?
> 
> No you do not watch her 24/7 like you keep trying to claim.
> 
> First your parents help you, then they don't do anything to help around your place, and now your dad is helping you...
> 
> Do you want more?


There is no way on this earth that you could stare at a pony all day! We all know that. When I said 24/7 I thought that everyone could figure out that it means we watch her every minute we have and check on her through the night!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

kay56649 said:


> There is no way on this earth that you could stare at a pony all day! We all know that. When I said 24/7 I thought that everyone could figure out that it means we watch her every minute we have and check on her through the night!


The trouble with the internet and forums is that we don't know you, so we don't know if you're being literal or if you're being figurative when you say stuff. This doesn't just apply to you. It applies to EVERYONE. There's no way for random people on the internet to know that you were being figurative when you said you watch her 24/7. In all honesty, we have to go by what's printed on the page, not the nuances behind it, so expect anything you say to be taken literally. It's just the way it is on forums. The sooner you learn that, the sooner situations like this one can be avoided.

As far as names go...I always keep a baby name book on hand for naming animals or characters in my stories. In lieu of a baby name book, here's a site with a lot of cute names: Pet Names Starting With M


----------



## kay56649

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The trouble with the internet and forums is that we don't know you, so we don't know if you're being literal or if you're being figurative when you say stuff. This doesn't just apply to you. It applies to EVERYONE. There's no way for random people on the internet to know that you were being figurative when you said you watch her 24/7. In all honesty, we have to go by what's printed on the page, not the nuances behind it, so expect anything you say to be taken literally. It's just the way it is on forums. The sooner you learn that, the sooner situations like this one can be avoided.
> 
> As far as names go...I always keep a baby name book on hand for naming animals or characters in my stories. In lieu of a baby name book, here's a site with a lot of cute names: Pet Names Starting With M


 
Yeah I guess so! Ok I will look at the link and see if I can find anything on there that catches my eye!! Should I post recent pictures of Missy on here?


----------



## kay56649

I think I am leaning towards the names
-Maggie f
-Minnie f
-Magic m/f
-Mia f
-Mister
-Mister

These names sound pretty cute! It all depends on the foal's looks and attitude! You could never pick a name without meeting it!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I like Maggie and Mia for fillies. They just strike me as mini names, lol

I don't know about you, but I'm prone to calling my animals more by nicknames (associated with or deconstructed from their actual name) than I am their real name. For example: I have a baby ryukin goldfish in my 55gal whose name is Ragetti (after the pirate with the wooden eye from Pirates of the Caribbean). I call him "Rag" all the time. My dog's name is Cash, but he's more often called Casher (by my dad) or Casheroo (by me). My point is, if you pick a longer name, expect it to be shortened and plan accordingly.

I think Maximus or Maximillian would be an adorable name for a little mini colt.


----------



## sjwrightauthor

Kay, has the weather been better? Have you been able to keep her out in the round pen a little more? I really hope that everything turns out well for your mini and her foal. 

By the way, don't be afraid to post your age. I think you would find that people's opinions and comments would soften up a lot on this forum if they knew for sure that you were pretty young. We were all young once too. 

I know for sure that if I were fourteen or fifteen years old and had a cute little mare that was about to have a baby, I would be more excited than you are.


----------



## kay56649

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I like Maggie and Mia for fillies. They just strike me as mini names, lol
> 
> I don't know about you, but I'm prone to calling my animals more by nicknames (associated with or deconstructed from their actual name) than I am their real name. For example: I have a baby ryukin goldfish in my 55gal whose name is Ragetti (after the pirate with the wooden eye from Pirates of the Caribbean). I call him "Rag" all the time. My dog's name is Cash, but he's more often called Casher (by my dad) or Casheroo (by me). My point is, if you pick a longer name, expect it to be shortened and plan accordingly.
> 
> I think Maximus or Maximillian would be an adorable name for a little mini colt.


 
OH MY GOSH!!!!! I love those names!!! If it is a colt it will most likely be one of those!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Maximus is a great name, that's what I called my first colt we had born here, LOL in fact we called him Max, it just became Maximus, and eventually Coltus Maximus, names grow here


----------



## kay56649

sjwrightauthor said:


> Kay, has the weather been better? Have you been able to keep her out in the round pen a little more? I really hope that everything turns out well for your mini and her foal.
> 
> By the way, don't be afraid to post your age. I think you would find that people's opinions and comments would soften up a lot on this forum if they knew for sure that you were pretty young. We were all young once too.
> 
> I know for sure that if I were fourteen or fifteen years old and had a cute little mare that was about to have a baby, I would be more excited than you are.


Yes, the weather has been nice these last couple of days and Missy has been outside when I am home!! Ok, I am 14 and turning 15 April 18!! I am very mature for my age, and people usually ask me if I am in college! Here is a picture of Missy in the roundpen right now! The donkeys even got in the picture! The picture was taken from our deck! She is the little white spotted thing on the left!


----------



## kay56649

The arena is around the arena, because we just built the arena last fall right before winter!


----------



## kay56649

Golden Horse said:


> Maximus is a great name, that's what I called my first colt we had born here, LOL in fact we called him Max, it just became Maximus, and eventually Coltus Maximus, names grow here


Oh funny well we might have matching horse names!!! I am still hoping it is a filly though. I have to pay for everything with Missy and if it is a colt, I will have to clean for my grandma to make money to geld the little guy! Ha ha! It doesn't really matter to me, as long as it is a live and healthy foal!


----------



## kay56649

kay56649 said:


> The arena is around the arena, because we just built the arena last fall right before winter!


 
sorry the arena is around the roundpen! ha ha


----------



## MsBHavin

So you're 14, how exactly do you afford everything around that place? And I'm sorry, the responses you've given to advice here as well as going to the mini forum and whining about the advice you've gotten does not scream 'mature' for your age. a Mature person would listen to everything given and pick and choose what would fit best with the issue at hand.


----------



## sjwrightauthor

I am glad the weather cleared up. And happy early birthday!


----------



## kay56649

I get report card money from my grandma and my parents. I clean my grandmas house for her, and I save it! I have not spent money on anything else! Every piece of money I get goes into a savings account for Missy! If you actually went to the other forum and read what I said you wouldn't be saying what you said!!! I said I get a lot of good advise over there and I appreciate it a lot but there were some people who weren't very nice! Please go read it before just taking other peoples word!! Also if you look back on this forum I say about 20 times how much I am grateful for the advise! I have taken every piece of advise and used what I can! I have not whined to ANYBODY all i said was I didn't appreciate the people who were giving responses that weren't very nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

I know it's been asked before, but please try to cut down on the !!!s. It comes across as really immature and seems like you're yelling at us.


----------



## MsBHavin

You did, first thing you did when you went to the other forum was whine about how 'rude' people over here were."You should read what they were saying at horse forum! They were attitude plus and all I wanted was advise! Thank you everyone for being so helpful and nice! " That is uncalled for, not one single person has been rude. They've all gone above and beyond at helping you. and please, it's advice not advise. I'm not the best at spelling/grammar/punctuation, but that was driving me up the wall.


----------



## kay56649

sjwrightauthor said:


> I am glad the weather cleared up. And happy early birthday!


 
Thank you so much!! Yeah, I was getting sick of the bad weather! Missy loves it too!! The only thing I am worried about is, she just started getting really weird when I touch her belly! I was touching her belly after school and she was fine and I do everyday, but I just went out to see her, and when I touched her belly she swished her tail and ran off! I don't know why she is being like that! What could that be from? If anyone is going to use my age against me, I would have never said it! I hate being treated as a 14 year old, because I myself hate 14 year olds!


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures

I have looked at your thread and your pictures, hav'nt seen a recent picture of your mare, but given the looks of her she has alittle time left. Her teets are pointing in, they should be pointing straight down and then wax over, her belly will drop to a "V" shape, and her tail head with be loose. She will have a change in her stool, and be restless.
I see you have been given advice here, but didnt really mingle through the whole thread. Yes you are young and Im sure excited, to see a new baby, however alot of things go wrong when foaling miniatures. The can have red bag deliveries, dystocia, amoung other issues, also. 
With as much spent on this forum, I would suggest you read other sites, via foaling miniatures, and be prepared for the new foal. Umbilical care, if not done can cause infection, there is alot to know. 
Also have a vet on hand if something is to go wrong, it can be very costly.
There is alot of information on my website that could be helpful.
I would however, take everyones advice and listen there are alot of horse people here, that have had foals, not just miniatures. 
Good Luck , I hope all goes well and you have a healthy foal.


----------



## kay56649

equiniphile said:


> I know it's been asked before, but please try to cut down on the !!!s. It comes across as really immature and seems like you're yelling at us.


 
It's my way of showing my enthusiasm! Everyone has different ways of talking, so everyone reading this, just know that I am not yelling at anybody! Exclamation points are not immature, they show enthusiasm. Look it up!


----------



## kay56649

PonderosaMiniatures said:


> I have looked at your thread and your pictures, hav'nt seen a recent picture of your mare, but given the looks of her she has alittle time left. Her teets are pointing in, they should be pointing straight down and then wax over, her belly will drop to a "V" shape, and her tail head with be loose. She will have a change in her stool, and be restless.
> I see you have been given advice here, but didnt really mingle through the whole thread. Yes you are young and Im sure excited, to see a new baby, however alot of things go wrong when foaling miniatures. The can have red bag deliveries, dystocia, amoung other issues, also.
> With as much spent on this forum, I would suggest you read other sites, via foaling miniatures, and be prepared for the new foal. Umbilical care, if not done can cause infection, there is alot to know.
> Also have a vet on hand if something is to go wrong, it can be very costly.
> There is alot of information on my website that could be helpful.
> I would however, take everyones advice and listen there are alot of horse people here, that have had foals, not just miniatures.
> Good Luck , I hope all goes well and you have a healthy foal.


Yes I have gotten alot of good advise on here!! I have learned so much on here from everyone! I have been doing alot of research on different breeder sites and I have made a little booklet on how to care for the umbilical cord and I have the vets number on the stall. I have some recent pictures I will post in a few minutes! The pictures on here are from about a week ago.


----------



## kay56649

I have watched a couple videos on red bag deliveries on youtube and I have some articles I have printed out, so I am trying to be as prepared as I can.


----------



## kay56649

I was typing on a phone with spelling correct so I wan't really paying attention, sorry!


----------



## kay56649

Here are some updated pitures! I will post more soon!!


----------



## cmarie

can you take udder shots from the front?


----------



## kay56649

cmarie said:


> can you take udder shots from the front?


You know I tried but They didn't turn out very well but I will post them later anyway!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> You know I tried but They didn't turn out very well but I will post them later anyway!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


By what I can tell she has a way to go.

I will guess over a week.

That is just a guess.....


----------



## kay56649

Ripper said:


> By what I can tell she has a way to go.
> 
> I will guess over a week.
> 
> That is just a guess.....


Ok I will still watch her and I am going to try to post the rest of the pics soon. They tell a little more!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sjwrightauthor

Continue your care of her, Kay. She sounds like the most loved mini in the world and I can't wait to see that baby.


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> Ok I will still watch her and I am going to try to post the rest of the pics soon. They tell a little more!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sure, I would too.


----------



## kay56649

Ripper said:


> Sure, I would too.


I just have to get on the computer and get the pics on because I am posting off of my phone right now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

sjwrightauthor said:


> Continue your care of her, Kay. She sounds like the most loved mini in the world and I can't wait to see that baby.


Oh is she ever but now she got upset today when I tried to feel her stomach and he runs off and swishes her tail so I don't know if that means something. I have been feeling her stomach for 6 months trying to find a baby and she has never done that. Ha ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

kay56649 said:


> Oh is she ever but now she got upset today when I tried to feel her stomach and he runs off and swishes her tail so I don't know if that means something. I have been feeling her stomach for 6 months trying to find a baby and she has never done that. Ha ha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


haha! Our mini does that just because she has a mini'tude! She IS the boss of the world you know.:wink:

Sidebar-this has to be a record.51 pages and not even a baby yet-not really even THAT close.....


----------



## Kayella

franknbeans said:


> haha! Our mini does that just because she has a mini'tude! She IS the boss of the world you know.:wink:
> 
> Sidebar-this has to be a record.51 pages and not even a baby yet-not really even THAT close.....


Have we forgotten Ladybug's thread for Phoenix? I'm sure that had to be a record breaker!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

And let's not even get started on GoldenHorse's thread for Ace/Angel! :shock:


----------



## kay56649

franknbeans said:


> haha! Our mini does that just because she has a mini'tude! She IS the boss of the world you know.:wink:
> 
> Sidebar-this has to be a record.51 pages and not even a baby yet-not really even THAT close.....



Oh ha ha. I guess I got lucky with her. Once I tell her something he does is wrong she never tries it again. All I have to do is yell at her and say NO!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Kayella said:


> Have we forgotten Ladybug's thread for Phoenix? I'm sure that had to be a record breaker!


I'm sure by the time she has the foal the thread will be almost 100 pages. Ha ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

No, GoldenHorse's baby thread had a baby on page 106 I think... A few pages more than LadyBug's


----------



## kay56649

SunnyDraco said:


> No, GoldenHorse's baby thread had a baby on page 106 I think... A few pages more than LadyBug's


Ha ha that is funny. I'm sure this one will be close!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> And let's not even get started on GoldenHorse's thread for Ace/Angel! :shock:



Ahh but she was well worth waiting for, and we know that she was only waiting for 1000 posts


----------



## kay56649

Golden Horse said:


> Ahh but she was well worth waiting for, and we know that she was only waiting for 1000 posts


Ha ha! I will probably make 100 posts out of pictures before and after this baby is born. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

Only if we all keep posting one sentence.....lol


----------



## kay56649

franknbeans said:


> Only if we all keep posting one sentence.....lol


Ha ha. Try it.  just got done doing homework on a 5 gallon pale in Missy's stall!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## friesian1

Having fun ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

friesian1 said:


> Having fun ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah it was fun but I'm allergic to horses so toward the end it wasn't much fun. Ha ha. Bad combination!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## friesian1

Haha yeah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

friesian1 said:


> Haha yeah
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Here are pictures of her from today!


----------



## friesian1

Whats the sire look like ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

friesian1 said:


> Whats the sire look like ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He is a 30" cremello stud and so Missy is supposed to have a buckskin and possibly a buckskin tobiano! The sires name is 
Double Dipt Dusty Buckeroo (Dusty) (he has the buckeroo line)
The picture does nothing for him, because he is all fuzzy!


----------



## friesian1

Awh . Should be a cute baby 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bird3220

Subbing


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures

She needs a bath, and teets cleaned.. possibly shave belly ,and around teets to prevent foal from hair colic..


----------



## kay56649

Yeah it's still a little cold so I was waiting for a bath and I dont know if she would let me shave her belly! Ha ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Why does she need a bath??


----------



## kay56649

Golden Horse said:


> Why does she need a bath??



She is full of mud and dirt stains from winter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack

kay56649 said:


> She is full of mud and dirt stains from winter
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A good brushing will be more than sufficient....no need to go for an all out bath. As for her teats, I keep my girls' clean year round regardless of any foaling concerns as it's just good hygene. That's easily accomplished without a whole lot of muss or fuss - an old sock on your hand and a container of warm water.


----------



## kay56649

themacpack said:


> A good brushing will be more than sufficient....no need to go for an all out bath. As for her teats, I keep my girls' clean year round regardless of any foaling concerns as it's just good hygene. That's easily accomplished without a whole lot of muss or fuss - an old sock on your hand and a container of warm water.



I will eventually bath her because the stains won't come off with brushing and I want to show her after the foal is born and weaned. I will try to clean between her teats with warm water. I have kept the chunks out but I still need to use some warm water
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

That should be a darling foal-momma looks like a very round barrel-LOL.


----------



## kay56649

Ha ha yeah she is right now! I'm really hoping for a buckskin tobiano filly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

I just went and checked on her again, and she was fine, but I noticed that she was loud and she wanted to destroy everything in the barn! She tried knocking over the bucket I was using to clean her stall and she pawed over her foaling kit I had by her stall and she was pacing back and forth in the barn! She also tried to rip a halter off of a stall door. Also, the baby was going WILD in her stomach! It was kicking so hard I thought Missy was shaking, but the baby was kicking really hard up by her back and the top of her hip! I tried to get a video with my phone, but I was to late! I will post pictures in a few minutes!


----------



## kay56649

Here are the new pictures of her! I finally got her to stand still long enough to take some pictures!


----------



## WesternRider

hehe she looks like a blimp XD


----------



## princess2113

My mini mare is 334due days today. She is huge but this is her first foal. I have a baby minuter in the barn so I can hear her without bothering her. She did not eat all of her hay last night and has been restless all day. She is outside with 2 other minis all day. A mare and a gelding. If I could figure out how to post pics I would put one on here for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

You just click manage attachments after you click post reply! I hope this helps!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

WesternRider said:


> hehe she looks like a blimp XD


Ha ha thanks!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TbLover

come on little lady i want to see a mini foal


----------



## kay56649

TbLover said:


> come on little lady i want to see a mini foal



Not yet but it's killing me! ha ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princess2113

Well anything yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures

She had a filly, I have been texting Kayla to help her out, I hope she puts pics here,  tooo.....Congrats Kayla...was born 6:30 this morning..


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Yay I'm happy that mare finally poped! I take it everything went well?


----------



## princess2113

I am soo happy for her!! I am still waiting for my mare to pop. She is 338 days today. She is also a maiden mare.


----------



## cmarie

Congratulations Kay, I hope all went well, and both are healthy.


----------



## Piaffe

Congrats...I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## texasgal

Congrats .. waiting on pics..

Thanks for the update, Ponderosa, and for helping her .. *hugs*


----------



## kay56649

yes everything went great! My dad checked on her at 4am and when he went back out at 5am there was a little palomino filly with blue eyes! She pooped, and was eating before I even got out there! She is beautiful and I will post pics as soon as I can get them downloaded to the computer!


----------



## FeatheredFeet

So after all that, you missed the foaling. Clever girl to take care of everything by herself. Can't wait to see pics and congrats on your new little girl.

Lizzie


----------



## kay56649

She had this foal at 315 days and her last one at 330 days, so that just shows how unpredictable they can be! She didn't have milk until yesterday and when she got it, it was sticky and white, and then I knew that it was the day! Missy lets us handle the foal perfectly! She hasn't pinned her ears or anything, she just usually stays out of the way when we are with the foal! She is an excellent mother!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Golden Horse

Congratulations, glad it went well


----------



## trainerunlimited

Congrats on a beautiful baby!


----------



## themacpack

Congratulations! I can't wait to see the pictures of your new arrival. I am so glad all went well. Sounds very similar to our Holly's foaling as she went from 0 to 60 all in less than 24 hours (no milk to ready to go and foal on the ground).


----------



## kay56649

The picture where she is nursing is right after she was born and so is the picture of her without the blanket!! She is such a doll and loves to run and romp! I have never seen anything quite as precious!!


----------



## SunnyDraco

She is so cute. I love little minis


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

What a cutie!!


----------



## princess2113

She is cute! Can't wait for mine now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

What a doll, congratulations.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Oh my goodness. That last picture is just adorable! I want to hold it like a human baby and rock it. ****.


----------



## cmarie

She is sooo cute love her little jacket..I'm so glad all went well.


----------



## Ripper

Pretty baby!!!!!

Why the blanket???


----------



## FeatheredFeet

She's adorable and I love her little coat. I think you said you have a heated barn, so don't let her get too warm. She can wear the coat when she's outside though.

Lizzie


----------



## ladytaurean515

AWWWWWW! I just want to snatch her up and carry her around. Such a cutie!


----------



## kay56649

She had the chills and our heated barn only gets to 60 degrees F. She loves her little blanket! She is so cuddly, but if you pet her really slowly she gets all sleepy and will tip over into a deep sleep. Ha ha. She also has a little attitude already! I just can't get over how cute she is!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

New_image said:


> What a doll, congratulations.



Actually we are probably going to name her Dolly!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

That's a good name for her.


----------



## Cacowgirl

So glad you got such a lovely little filly. She is just adorable in her blanket. So-it sounds like everything went well?


----------



## snowynkate

she is beautiful congrats


----------



## sonsedg68

Ive read this thread from the beginning, and thanks gosh the foals alrite and thank gosh its over.very cute tho


----------



## MangoRoX87

AWWWWWWWW!!!!!! I love her!


----------



## equiniphile

Congrats on a healthy baby! Did you have a vet check the afterbirth?


----------



## kay56649

I asked the vet to look at it and he said it wasn't necessary! They are both healthy but we still have it if he want to check it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Has the vet actually been out to check the mare and foal? He should have by now. If he said he didn't want to see it when out, then you can dispose of it. If he hasn't even been out to see both mare and foal, then he should see it when he comes. A good vet would want to lay it out on the ground, to look for tears etc. Actually, most breeders today, can do that for themselves, if they've done their homework. Our vet was happy to show my daughter exactly what to look for. 

What shots has the baby had?

Lizzie


----------



## kay56649

The baby hasn't had any shots yet! I have never heard of giving the foal shots! The vet said everything should be fine so he hasn't come out yet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Sorry Kay, I actually meant to say tests, but if he hasn't been out yet, it's a moot point. 

We always have the vet out, the day after a foal is born. This to check the mare and foal and view the placenta.

Lizzie


----------



## kay56649

Well I will talk to my mom and see what she thinks and we will call the vet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Not quite understanding Kay. You said the vet didn't need to see the placenta, right? So you have or have not had him out yet or called him? How would he know if they were healthy if he hasn't even seen them yet? Did he say they were healthy, or was that your estimation? 

Lizzie


----------



## kay56649

We called him and he said it was not necessary to come out and look at them! We described to the vet and her old owner what the situation was and they both said they sound wonderful. I don't know that is just what they said and the bet is mount in a month to do Missy's shots so he will check her then!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## friesian1

That vet should be fired ... its like having an appendix rupture and a doctor telling you it will wear off ..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Seems like an appointment was never actually made, after the birth of the foal. I've had horses for over 50 years, and never yet had a vet say the mare and foal were healthy and he didn't need to come out.

Lizzie


----------



## kay56649

We have talked to our 3 vets, her old owner, a professional horse trainer, and a horse showing judge and that's what they all said too! The vet will be out in a month so I guess that will be when he is out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

No we never made an appointment because we didn't know when the goal was going to be born! The vet was out the night she foaled and he saw her then and then we called after the foal was born and told him and he said it is not necessary unless there is something wrong
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I guess I'm a bit shocked. Three vets, a horse trainer and the old owner, said there was no reason to see a newborn foal and check the mother? 

Every responsible horse breeder, calls the vet for an appointment, the morning after the baby is born. This is when he/she looks at the placenta the breeder has saved, checks the dam and of course, the foal. 

Lizzie


----------



## kay56649

Well sorry but we just took these people's advise. We still have the placenta and we can still call the vet so I will see what we can do!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Who are your three vets, up there in Minnesota? I hope nobody else here uses them. It's 'advice' not 'advise'.

Lizzie


----------



## oh vair oh

Yeah, we always call the vet out the next morning to check the placenta and make sure the baby got enough colostrum... It's pretty much a routine thing.


----------



## kay56649

Sorry spell check doesn't always work the best on my phone! They are very good vets and everyone uses them. They will come out if we want but he said he has bred horses and it's not necessary unless there is a problem. Like I said I will see what I can do but mom and baby seem very healthy and happy. The baby nurses about every 5-10 minute for at least 30 seconds to a minute each time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Well I'm glad they are both doing well Kay.

Lizzie


----------



## bird3220

kay - seems you can't do anything right huh??? You have a beautiful baby and as long as they are healthy and you are happy that's all that matters. Horses have babies in the wild and don't call vets so you do what you need to do and don't let anyone take away from this special time for you!!!!!


----------



## equiniphile

bird3220 said:


> Horses have babies in the wild and don't call vets so you do what you need to do and don't let anyone take away from this special time for you!!!!!


Yeah, they also die have the time in the wild. Miniatures have been breed down to a huge extent; there's a large chance of things going wrong that isn't at such a high risk in the wild. The responsible thing to do is have a vet out after a foaling to check the mare over and go through the placenta to make sure nothing's retained or broken. It could be the difference between life and death for the mare. I don't think the OP talked to a vet, because I can't fathom that any vet would tell someone there's no point in them coming out to check the foal. However, I'm glad she ended up with a healthy baby and wish her the best.
EQ


----------



## wyominggrandma

kay56649 said:


> Just had a horse colic, had its stomach pumped and had to be out down after walking it in -20 degrees Fahrenheit weather, my dog broke her back and had to have 2 surgeries to fix it and going 6 hours away 3 times a week with a car that gets 10 miles to the gallon but she is fine now. Then she got steril peniculitis and I had to inject solution into her back and push puss out of her back. It was from the back surgeries! Then our other dog ate a pine cone and had to have 6 inches of its intestines out. We don't believe in giving up on our animals and putting them to sleep! The dog with the broken back cost us $13,000 before she was healed! Trust me I don't think and I hope none of you had to experience anything like this!!!! Oh then our cat got run over by a car!!!


Had lots of experiences worse than your trust me. Never suggest that you are the only ones having had to deal with animal issues, it makes people feel like you think you know it all. 
Just listen to the voice of experience and it will reap rewards for you in the future.


----------



## wyominggrandma

friesian1 said:


> That vet should be fired ... its like having an appendix rupture and a doctor telling you it will wear off ..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Actually had a doctor tell me that I had a "female problem" when two weeks later my appendix ruptured and I had an emergency apendictomy..Different doctor this time, different hospital actually.

First doctor said" well, it was a female problem when you saw me, but the appendix probably got bad after that"... Ugh, we now refuse to use local doctors at all..


----------



## themacpack

bird3220 said:


> kay - seems you can't do anything right huh??? You have a beautiful baby and as long as they are healthy and you are happy that's all that matters. Horses have babies in the wild and don't call vets so you do what you need to do and don't let anyone take away from this special time for you!!!!!


No one is trying to "take away from this special time" - what is being suggested is part of responsible breeding practices, especially for someone who has no experience and prior knowledge to draw upon to assess, for themselves, that all is well or not. Yes, things go wonderfully with many foalings (in the wild or not) - but the fact is things can, and DO, go wrong (in BOTH settings, just for the record) and, when they do, it is often a situation where things go downhill fast often having gotten to the point of no return before any obvious, outward signs are noticed, especially by a breeding novice. Rather than "taking away", the advice to follow good protocol is an attempt to GIVE - give the OP an opportunity to broaden her knowledge, give the mare and foal the best possible care (shoudln't that be the goal of all owners??) and prevent things that can truly "take away" from the special time (you know, like a completely preventable medical emergency or death).


----------



## wyominggrandma

OP, glad you have a cute foal.
Please, an illness can develop and kill mom or baby in a matter of hours. Mini horses, like all the "mini" dog breeds have issues with hypoglycemia and can die quickly. They are so small, if they go down, they can easily die.

Yep, horses have babies in the wild all the time, and if you read up, you will see a foal in a wild herd has a hard time making it to a yearling. Just because horses run wild, doesn't mean domestic horses can do it by themselves all the time or raise a foal all the time without vet care.

Domestic horses are dependent on humans and therefore have weaknessess that wild horses don't. Plus, nobody counts if a wild mare has a foal that dies or the mare dies, they are wild and don't live under human dependency.


----------



## texasgal

She said that they got advise from a vet and a breeder that they trust. People made suggerstions/recommendations. She said that she would mention your suggestions to her mother. 

What else do you expect this girl to do? Whatever they decide to do or not do is THEIR responsibility and not ours .. I don't understand the constant badgering of this young girl....


----------



## bird3220

Pretty sure she gets it by now is all I am saying. To keep repeating the same advice doesn't change anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

She is not a breeder she/her parents bought a pregnant mare, the mare foaled out everything seems fine at this point. The vet issue is up to her parents to decide not her. You can make suggestions but the responsibility lies with the parents not Kay. 

Looking forward to more pictures of this cute little one.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

bird3220 said:


> kay - seems you can't do anything right huh??? You have a beautiful baby and as long as they are healthy and you are happy that's all that matters. Horses have babies in the wild and don't call vets so you do what you need to do and don't let anyone take away from this special time for you!!!!!


Nobody is taking anything away from Kay. Remember, Kay came here originally, looking for advice. It became obvious rather quickly, that she had a great deal to learn and often, actually disagreed with the advice offered. I don't remember anyone, having been walked through a pregnancy and given more good advice and from so many experienced breeders, than this young lady. 

I'm sure we are all thrilled, that Kay now has a gorgeous little filly. 

Of course millions of horses foal each year without help and without a vet check afterwards. A huge number of mares also die giving birth and often mares and their babies die. This particularly, with Minis. I've probably heard of a dozen Minis just this year, losing their lives when foaling. And that with very experienced owners and often a vet on hand.

A bit silly really, to bring up wild horses. Nobody knows how many die. 

A friend of mine, who is extremely knowledgeable and a reproductive specialist, just lost her foal last week. The mare made it forunately. This was not a Mini. Things do go wong in the best of circumstances. I know everyone who followed this thread from the start, tried to give Kay the very best help and advice. 

Kay is only 14 years old and even thoug she has said she actually runs the entire ranch per parents own, I think/hope, she has learned a great deal through this entire experience. 

Lizzie


----------



## equiniphile

equiniphile said:


> Yeah, they also die* have the time* in the wild. Miniatures have been breed down to a huge extent; there's a large chance of things going wrong that isn't at such a high risk in the wild. The responsible thing to do is have a vet out after a foaling to check the mare over and go through the placenta to make sure nothing's retained or broken. It could be the difference between life and death for the mare. I don't think the OP talked to a vet, because I can't fathom that any vet would tell someone there's no point in them coming out to check the foal. However, I'm glad she ended up with a healthy baby and wish her the best.
> EQ


 This should be "half"....iPod's spell check isn't the greatest ;-)


----------



## texasgal

I don't think Kay brought up the wild horses .. it was Bird.

I agree she has gotten lots of great advise .... over and over and over and over ... the fact remains that what they do is their responsibility... and frankly, their business.

The foal is here .. the vet wasn't out .. continuing to point out how "wrong" they are over and over and over ... and over .... becomes badgering ... in my opinion.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

You may think what you will, Texasgal, but when anyone comes to a forum on the net for advice, then they must expect to be given it. This forum and those who take part, is a lot more kind than many. Asking publically, it does then become the business of others. That is what forums are all about. One must be able to take what is handed out. 

On most forums, the first time Kay disagreed with (for example) the registry we suggested and to do homework on the 'iffy' registry she has chosen, she would have been slammed unmercifully. We did not do that, but explained why the vast majority of knowledgeable Mini breeders won't even touch it.

Lizzie


----------



## kay56649

I have learned so much and yes I did disagree with some advice because I didn't agree with all of it but I used most of what I learned. Whoever said they don't think we talked to a vet is WRONG! We have talked on the phone multiple times about her and we have talked to many breeders and trainers not just one. I'm not the person who calls the shots, I just take care of the animals. No matter how many times people tell me I need a vet over it doesn't change anything. I have talked to my parents about it but our vet is not familiar with minis and said he could come out but he wouldn't be much help! I will do the best I can with this situation. I will keep posting pics so stay posted!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> I have learned so much and yes I did disagree with some advice because I didn't agree with all of it but I used most of what I learned. Whoever said they don't think we talked to a vet is WRONG! We have talked on the phone multiple times about her and we have talked to many breeders and trainers not just one. I'm not the person who calls the shots, I just take care of the animals. No matter how many times people tell me I need a vet over it doesn't change anything. I have talked to my parents about it but our vet is not familiar with minis and said he could come out but he wouldn't be much help! I will do the best I can with this situation. I will keep posting pics so stay posted!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do you still have a blanket on your foal??

Please take it off if you do.

She will get to warm......then sweat....then be wet under there and really cold and damp.

They get pneumonia so easy now.


----------



## Kayella

I don't think a vet needs to be familiar with minis to check the placenta. It's the same species. A pinto placenta is the same as a fjord placenta. It's a horse placenta he's looking at, not a foreign animal's placenta. The vet needs to check the placenta to make sure there are no tears. If there is, the mare could get an infection and die. Then you're left with a newborn foal to care for. We care about the mare and foal, and that's why a vet should be out. Couldn't you use the money that you've saved up, to pay for everything for Missy, to pay for the vet visit? Then you wouldn't need your parents' permission.


----------



## kay56649

No. Ha ha. Don't worry she only had it on the day she was born. She was rolling and getting it wet so we only put it on if it gets cold in the barn but otherwise she has it off and we have the heat in the barn on at 60 degrees Fahrenheit. The blanket is washed and ready for when it is cold.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

If we need the vet will come out but our vet said he isn't real familiar with minis so we inspected the placenta ourselves and it seems normal. He isn't real familiar with horses in general besides shots and normal care. He is not real familiar with breeding!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

Is he an equine veterinarian or a small animal vet?


----------



## kay56649

If we need the vet will come out but our vet said he isn't real familiar with minis so we inspected the placenta ourselves and it seems normal. He isn't real familiar with horses in general besides shots and normal care. He is not real familiar with breeding!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Mostly small animal but he will do shots and emergency care on horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

You said you have other horses, so presumably you have a vet who sees them regularly? Who taught you how to inspect placentas? Was it a horse vet or the one who is a small animal vet? 

Some of all this, just doesn't ring true with me, or maybe I'm just missing something.

Lizzie


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> No. Ha ha. Don't worry she only had it on the day she was born. She was rolling and getting it wet so we only put it on if it gets cold in the barn but otherwise she has it off and we have the heat in the barn on at 60 degrees Fahrenheit. The blanket is washed and ready for when it is cold.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If it were me I would never put it on her.

Let her system work for her.

I raised foals in January in Michigan, when some were born it was near 0 in the barn.

Once they were dry I turned the heat lights off and gave them thick straw bedding.


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> If we need the vet will come out but our vet said he isn't real familiar with minis so we inspected the placenta ourselves and it seems normal. He isn't real familiar with horses in general besides shots and normal care. He is not real familiar with breeding!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


- Home

Click on home if you wonder what I am talking about.

No good vet and you have a boarding operation???


----------



## kay56649

We live in a town of 6000 people and it's up in the sticks so people who live in the same town as us are cheap and pay cheap board at our house for $140 a month. Our vets are familiar with HORSES not horses that are foaling and I have read many articles on inspecting placentas! It is what it is I will do what I can! Our vets have only had experience with what we have in town! we are big time show people so we know a lot about horses. We show throughout the state of Minnesota doing western pleasure! We have a heated barn with cross ties and a big paddock only for the boarding horses. We own the best maintained facility in our town!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> We live in a town of 6000 people and it's up in the sticks so people who live in the same town as us are cheap and pay cheap board at our house for $140 a month. Our vets are familiar with HORSES not horses that are foaling and I have read many articles on inspecting placentas! It is what it is I will do what I can! Our vets have only had experience with what we have in town! we are big time show people so we know a lot about horses. We show throughout the state of Minnesota doing western pleasure! We have a heated barn with cross ties and a big paddock only for the boarding horses. We own the best maintained facility in our town!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know what you have and do not have.

I know the vets near you.....

Isn't the internet grand???


----------



## cmarie

she's a minor not responsible for what her parents do, so get off the whole vet trip, you have more than pounded your opinion into her. There is no law on the books in any state that I know of that requires to have a vet attend or come after a foaling. Enough all ready..


----------



## kay56649

Yes I know there is a vet I can use but they are both healthy and my family found it not necessary. They are both doing great and I will post some new pictures soon!!


----------



## equiniphile

FeatheredFeet said:


> Who taught you how to inspect placentas?


 I'd like to know this, too....


----------



## kay56649

You guys know that it really is none of your business. The placenta is gone now so that is done. I read articles and talked to a vet. Anyway, they are doing great and everything has gone perfect so we keep a good eye on them and everything has gone as planned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princess2113

My mare foaled Saturday. I kept the placenta nad the vet never even looked at it when he came out. He said if she was eating and drinking and everything was working its way out the other end all is fine. And I have had them as my vet for years. 

Anyway Do you haev any new pics of the baby? I have been following this for awhile now would like to see new pics. You will have to check out the new pics I posted on my mare. It is in Princess close to foaling.


----------



## Ripper

princess2113 said:


> My mare foaled Saturday. I kept the placenta nad the vet never even looked at it when he came out. He said if she was eating and drinking and everything was working its way out the other end all is fine. And I have had them as my vet for years.
> 
> Anyway Do you haev any new pics of the baby? I have been following this for awhile now would like to see new pics. You will have to check out the new pics I posted on my mare. It is in Princess close to foaling.


Wow......:?:?:?


----------



## Golden Horse

Ripper, you need to accept that not everyone does things the same way as you, and move on. 

There is best practice, and there is real life, sometimes foals die despite of all the best quality care and attention that is given, sometimes foals live despite having little or no care, all you are doing is affecting the odds in your favor.

There are those who would be horrified that I foal my mares outside, in a herd situation, rather than in a small enclosed foaling stall, just suits me better.


----------



## kay56649

Oh ok yeah I will look at it and post on your thread!!! I have some new pictures I will upload when I get a chance. Everything has been so busy on my end. Ha ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Golden Horse said:


> Ripper, you need to accept that not everyone does things the same way as you, and move on.
> 
> There is best practice, and there is real life, sometimes foals die despite of all the best quality care and attention that is given, sometimes foals live despite having little or no care, all you are doing is affecting the odds in your favor.
> 
> There are those who would be horrified that I foal my mares outside, in a herd situation, rather than in a small enclosed foaling stall, just suits me better.


Yes I agree. My friend has a mustang that she bought from a wild horse, rescue and they have had her for 20 years and they got her when she was an adult with a foal on her side so nature can take care of most things but if you can save a problem then that is great but all of my mare and foal's functions are working great and I see no reason to interfere with that. Horses are naturally born in a herd so there is nothing wrong with that. I just had her foal inside because of our cold nasty weather we have been having and I have heard alot of horror stories of mini donkeys killing new foals, so I didn't take my chances
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

It was I who told you about Donkeys killing foals and you thanked me for that, if you remember. I don't think you even knew before.

Now, about your offering riding lessons on your Mini, when she has weaned her foal. I personally, don't think that is a good idea at all. Minis are not riding horses and you state that you will accept riders of 100 lbs or less. Consider this again.

Also, you are now offering your farm as a boarding stable. You will need to know a great deal about the horses you board. ie. their health status, what shots they have had etc. Also, you will need some very good farm insurance, to board.

Just a few things to keep in mind, Kay.

Lizzie


----------



## Ripper

Golden Horse said:


> Ripper, you need to accept that not everyone does things the same way as you, and move on.
> 
> There is best practice, and there is real life, sometimes foals die despite of all the best quality care and attention that is given, sometimes foals live despite having little or no care, all you are doing is affecting the odds in your favor.
> 
> There are those who would be horrified that I foal my mares outside, in a herd situation, rather than in a small enclosed foaling stall, just suits me better.


Why would you think my foaling stalls were or, will be small???

You bet I will put the odds in my favor.

Horses are a big investments or, personal pets.

IMO....either deserves the best.


----------



## Golden Horse

And everyone has their own idea of best, and compared to a paddock yes a foaling stall is small:wink:


----------



## kay56649

FeatheredFeet said:


> It was I who told you about Donkeys killing foals and you thanked me for that, if you remember. I don't think you even knew before.
> 
> Now, about your offering riding lessons on your Mini, when she has weaned her foal. I personally, don't think that is a good idea at all. Minis are not riding horses and you state that you will accept riders of 100 lbs or less. Consider this again.
> 
> Also, you are now offering your farm as a boarding stable. You will need to know a great deal about the horses you board. ie. their health status, what shots they have had etc. Also, you will need some very good farm insurance, to board.
> 
> Just a few things to keep in mind, Kay.
> 
> Lizzie


No you are right, I didn't know about the donkey killing before and since our town is so small I doubt we will get a kid on her back, it was just a thought for the tiny little kids. We are very knowledgeable horse people, my mom has had horses for 40 years, we just weren't that familiar with minis. This is the first mini we have ever had so I need some help with her and her foal. We show our horses state wide in western pleasure and English. If you go on YouTube and watch the training and care for the horse, you would know that we are very good horse people!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Ripper said:


> Why would you think my foaling stalls were or, will be small???
> 
> You bet I will put the odds in my favor.
> 
> Horses are a big investments or, personal pets.
> 
> IMO....either deserves the best.



Horses are animals and depending on who you are, different people always have different opinions. Not everyone is right or wrong, so whether you have your horse foal in the house or in a 10 acre pasture, it is your personal choice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Golden Horse said:


> And everyone has their own idea of best, and compared to a paddock yes a foaling stall is small:wink:



Yes, depending what you are comparing to everyone's opinion is different for example, a 40 acre pasture is sma compared to an 80 acre pasture but they are both big
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper

Golden Horse said:


> And everyone has their own idea of best, and compared to a paddock yes a foaling stall is small:wink:


I guess that would depend on the size of both.


----------



## kay56649

Yes, everyone has their own opinion and nobody is right or wrong!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> Yes, everyone has their own opinion and nobody is right or wrong!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have to disagree.

There are proven ways to do things.

It all depends on what you want to accomplish.

How much you what to spend and how much time you are willing to invest.


----------



## Ripper

Golden Horse said:


> Ripper, you need to accept that not everyone does things the same way as you, and move on.
> 
> There is best practice, and there is real life, sometimes foals die despite of all the best quality care and attention that is given, sometimes foals live despite having little or no care, all you are doing is affecting the odds in your favor.
> 
> There are those who would be horrified that I foal my mares outside, in a herd situation, rather than in a small enclosed foaling stall, just suits me better.


I never asked anyone to do things my way.

Just pointing out one successful program.


----------



## kay56649

Ripper said:


> I have to disagree.
> 
> There are proven ways to do things.
> 
> It all depends on what you want to accomplish.
> 
> How much you what to spend and how much time you are willing to invest.


Yes that is true but sometimes even with top care and money, things can still happen!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

So no need to roll your eyes at people with a different view.


----------



## Ripper

Golden Horse said:


> So no need to roll your eyes at people with a different view.


And just where did that happen????

Link please.


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures

Goodness, just read through the posts again, has turned into quite an ordeal for a miniature foaling.
There are a slew of things I do after a foaling, and not just for miniatures but for big ones as well, they all have same plumbing.. Placentas are the same, as for the vet ordeal, I would for sure not use him or her in future. 

I do have vet out, next day, for anything other than peace of mind. Though Im a veterinary assistant , there is alot still to learn with any birthing of any species. Im not a vet, and dont claim to be, however I do fine, mostly on my own. I do ultrasound my mares, post breeding, and give all shots needed, and or meds. Im very rural and at most is an hour for vet care, so I have to be prepared. 

Did the mare receive 5, 7, 9 months shots? I dont know, it doesnt matter at this point, Some I do some I dont, for my reasons at my ranch. 
I do after care for mare and foal, I do look at placenta and bag, for rips or tears, I myself, fill with water to see if anything is missing, other than tear where foal was presented. 

I do use foaling pens under closed circuit cameras, into main house. I have had emergencies that I nearly missed, I was going to use marestare however I look at is this way, if I cant keep an eye on my miniatures, and have to rely on public cams, for others to call if they dont see anyone out there, I shouldnt be breeding. We all have our different views of this. 
I also test mares milk, so I know atleast Im with 24 hours, of foaling. I do not let my mares foal in pasture. I have to much invested and cant fathom a huge vet bill, for a careless mistake. Again, my preference here. 


Yes alot can go wrong not only with foaling but with foal after foaling, making sure nurses, within reasonable amount of time, moving bowels and urinating. Same with mare, she can colic, retain some of bag and or tear, and yo will not know until its to late. Temps are taken regularly , I do not use blankets unless my foals are outside, in weather, but I do live in Az, so this is a rare event.

With my 2 cents, and that was a very short description for me, I could have written 10 pages..
Opening your facility to boarders is a bad idea, if you dont have a reputable support system, you will have horses there, that you will be responable for, then comes into play, liability issues, health concerns, coggins, vaccinations, and again a slew of things to do. 
As for being a breeder, theres is alot to learn and it does not come over night.
There are breeders, that I know that have been breeding for , 20 years or better, and they still have concerns.

Im glad your foal was born without incident, being the mare was alone, not all miniatures have enough fight to break the bag. Just a matter of 5 mins, wihout oxygen, is a huge difference in quality of life, (dummy foal) Hypoxic Ischemic Encephalopathy . I currently have one here and I was at foaling, it just happens, for many reasons. 

OK, so now do you have any current pics, of the baby?? So is it, Daisy and Dolly now? Havnt heard from you.

Also, excuse some spelling I just received new glasses,, hit 40 and went blind..trying to figure out how to make text bigger here.


----------



## texasgal

OFERGAWDSAKE, Ripper. Breathe. lol.

Whether intentional or not, some of your posts DO come off like you are TELLING people what to do .. and they somehow aren't as good as you if they don't do it your way.

I'm not saying this is your intention, but it IS how you come off sometimes..

Just a freindly perspective .. *smile*


----------



## Ripper

PonderosaMiniatures said:


> Goodness, just read through the posts again, has turned into quite an ordeal for a miniature foaling.
> There are a slew of things I do after a foaling, and not just for miniatures but for big ones as well, they all have same plumbing.. Placentas are the same, as for the vet ordeal, I would for sure not use him or her in future.
> 
> I do have vet out, next day, for anything other than peace of mind. Though Im a veterinary assistant , there is alot still to learn with any birthing of any species. Im not a vet, and dont claim to be, however I do fine, mostly on my own. I do ultrasound my mares, post breeding, and give all shots needed, and or meds. Im very rural and at most is an hour for vet care, so I have to be prepared.
> 
> Did the mare receive 5, 7, 9 months shots? I dont know, it doesnt matter at this point, Some I do some I dont, for my reasons at my ranch.
> I do after care for mare and foal, I do look at placenta and bag, for rips or tears, I myself, fill with water to see if anything is missing, other than tear where foal was presented.
> 
> I do use foaling pens under closed circuit cameras, into main house. I have had emergencies that I nearly missed, I was going to use marestare however I look at is this way, if I cant keep an eye on my miniatures, and have to rely on public cams, for others to call if they dont see anyone out there, I shouldnt be breeding. We all have our different views of this.
> I also test mares milk, so I know atleast Im with 24 hours, of foaling. I do not let my mares foal in pasture. I have to much invested and cant fathom a huge vet bill, for a careless mistake. Again, my preference here.
> 
> 
> Yes alot can go wrong not only with foaling but with foal after foaling, making sure nurses, within reasonable amount of time, moving bowels and urinating. Same with mare, she can colic, retain some of bag and or tear, and yo will not know until its to late. Temps are taken regularly , I do not use blankets unless my foals are outside, in weather, but I do live in Az, so this is a rare event.
> 
> With my 2 cents, and that was a very short description for me, I could have written 10 pages..
> Opening your facility to boarders is a bad idea, if you dont have a reputable support system, you will have horses there, that you will be responable for, then comes into play, liability issues, health concerns, coggins, vaccinations, and again a slew of things to do.
> As for being a breeder, theres is alot to learn and it does not come over night.
> There are breeders, that I know that have been breeding for , 20 years or better, and they still have concerns.
> 
> Im glad your foal was born without incident, being the mare was alone, not all miniatures have enough fight to break the bag. Just a matter of 5 mins, wihout oxygen, is a huge difference in quality of life, (dummy foal) Hypoxic Ischemic Encephalopathy . I currently have one here and I was at foaling, it just happens, for many reasons.
> 
> OK, so now do you have any current pics, of the baby?? So is it, Daisy and Dolly now? Havnt heard from you.
> 
> Also, excuse some spelling I just received new glasses,, hit 40 and went blind..trying to figure out how to make text bigger here.


Sounds like a great program....


----------



## kay56649

Are facility has been open to boarding for 3 years and we have had some very nice, pleased people. We have not had any bad feedback and our facility is the best in our town! We are very experienced with horses and we have a boarding contract and we have followed all of the state laws with our barn and facility. Our facility is open and it was a wonderful idea. Like I said there are a lot of ways to do things. I'm not the only one who doesn't call tr vet when a horse is born. We talked to the vet as soon the foal was born and they said let nature do its thing. If there were any problems we would have addressed it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures

Oh, I guess I was alittle confused in the beginning, when I asked you and you said, your parents had a few horses, but this was your first. Being a mini, I would think having a boarding facility there would have been tons of people there to help you through your families new experience of having a foal. 

Didnt know you facility was so well known, and busy. 
Foal looks awesome, and healthy from pictures you sent, best wishes, to you and the new little one. 

*As for the text when to give foal shots and trim hooves?* 
All facilties are different. With miniatures they get the same dose required as big horses. 
It is important to vaccinate broodmares 4 to 6 weeks before foaling for their own protection, as well as to maximize concentrations of immunoglobulin in their colostrum to be passively transferred to their foals.
I inoculate my Mares with EWT 30 to 45 days prior to anticipation of foaling.
I do not give my minis combo shots, I do start my foals at 3 months of age with a 2 -way, then follow up later with WNV. 

As for hoof care, Some of my foals I have trimmed the very same week they are foaled, as some dont wear their golden slippers off as they should and are walking on bulbs of hooves. Not sure what your protocol is at your facility. 

This is what works for me, at my ranch, and how I do things, again people do things differently. 

Happy to answer any questions, if you need help.


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> I'm not familiar with feeding regular sized horses but I do know that mini horses are pregnant for 11 months or about 290-350 days! Her foal that was born last spring was born at 330 days!


With posts like this I can see how anyone was confused at the level of knowledge of horses the OP has.

I too was confused.


----------



## themacpack

Ripper said:


> With posts like this I can see how anyone was confused at the level of knowledge of horses the OP has.
> 
> I too was confused.


Don't see why you'd be confused, that's as clear as mud


----------



## Ripper

themacpack said:


> Don't see why you'd be confused, that's as clear as mud


Well, most people whose parents own the "best" boarding facility have fed full size horses.

LOL...yes, I got the clear as mud....


----------



## FeatheredFeet

She just said on the other forum, that they only give shots once a year in the spring, at their place, so I doubt the mare had any pre-foaling shots. I know the foal had no IgG testing, since Kay said the vet was never out after the baby was born.

Lizzie


----------



## kay56649

Ripper said:


> With posts like this I can see how anyone was confused at the level of knowledge of horses the OP has.
> 
> I too was confused.



Sorry I meant breeding not feeding. Ha ha. Yes I know how to feed a horse and a mini horse and mini donkeys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

FeatheredFeet said:


> She just said on the other forum, that they only give shots once a year in the spring, at their place, so I doubt the mare had any pre-foaling shots. I know the foal had no IgG testing, since Kay said the vet was never out after the baby was born.
> 
> Lizzie



You are right. In northern Minnesota we only give anual shots in the spring and another vet from out of town said it was not necessary to give pre foaling shots as they can make the mother abort the baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Here is the story everyone!!! My mom and I show western pleasure together statewide and have very nice highly trained horses worth over $10,000 in today's market. They are not my parents horses, they own them but I ride them and I have my horses and my mom has hers. My dad will care for them if needed but is not involved with horses. We bought mini donkeys cuz we thought they were cute and we have had them for 4 years and love them. My mom has had horses for 40 years and I joined her as soon as I was old enough. I k ow how to feed a horse and grain a horse and brush a horse and clip a horse. Trust me I know more than you think. We bought a prego mini because she was trained and cheap! We bought a preggo mini cuz my mom had a pony that foaled but the mother was so protective of the baby she would attack you if you got 20ft from them. We wanted to have te experience of a baby being born but in a mini way. If you look at the picture under riding lessons at our website you will see that peaches the paint is standing in front of our state 4-h show arena after we took 6th place out of 40 in English pleasure! Our boarding facility is a great place and we only board 1-3 horses because of limited space! If you came to my town you could see where people keep their horses and then come to our house to find its like another world! People mock us because they think we are goody two shoes for having such a nice place. We actually just had our winter boarders leave and some new boarders will be over in a week! People wait for openings at our place because it is very nice. Yes there are better facilities than out there with indoor arenas and stores inside but for our area it is a very nice and beautiful place!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

PonderosaMiniatures said:


> Oh, I guess I was alittle confused in the beginning, when I asked you and you said, your parents had a few horses, but this was your first. Being a mini, I would think having a boarding facility there would have been tons of people there to help you through your families new experience of having a foal.
> 
> Didnt know you facility was so well known, and busy.
> Foal looks awesome, and healthy from pictures you sent, best wishes, to you and the new little one.
> 
> *As for the text when to give foal shots and trim hooves?*
> All facilties are different. With miniatures they get the same dose required as big horses.
> It is important to vaccinate broodmares 4 to 6 weeks before foaling for their own protection, as well as to maximize concentrations of immunoglobulin in their colostrum to be passively transferred to their foals.
> I inoculate my Mares with EWT 30 to 45 days prior to anticipation of foaling.
> I do not give my minis combo shots, I do start my foals at 3 months of age with a 2 -way, then follow up later with WNV.
> 
> As for hoof care, Some of my foals I have trimmed the very same week they are foaled, as some dont wear their golden slippers off as they should and are walking on bulbs of hooves. Not sure what your protocol is at your facility.
> 
> This is what works for me, at my ranch, and how I do things, again people do things differently.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions, if you need help.



Ok yeah our farrier will be out soon and I will get the baby her shots at about 3-4 months! Thanks!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Please only reply to this thread with good advice!! NO RUDE COMMENTS OR UNDERESTIMATING!! I have received loads of good advice and I thank all of you who have!!
Cool down Ripper!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

Sorry kay but you can't dictate who does and doesn't comment on your posts.

As far as the shots. Next time talk to a vet who specializes in equine reproduction. Not a small animal vet.


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> Please only reply to this thread with good advice!! NO RUDE COMMENTS OR UNDERESTIMATING!! I have received loads of good advice and I thank all of you who have!!
> Cool down Ripper!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Underestimating???

The information came from you.


----------



## kay56649

He is an equine vet only! He only does equine! You know, everybody has different opinions and you and some others might believe in givin prefoaling shots others may not. I have read to many horror stories about aborting foals because of shots. Same for human babies some people won't give shots because of autism. Everyone has opinions so I am not WRONG for not giving shots, it's just my way!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Ripper said:


> Underestimating???
> 
> The information came from you.


I'm sorry spell check put feeding instead of breeding but I obviously meant breeding
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Ripper said:


> With posts like this I can see how anyone was confused at the level of knowledge of horses the OP has.
> 
> I too was confused.



This is what I mean by underestimating!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> I'm sorry spell check put feeding instead of breeding but I obviously meant breeding
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And how was that obvious??


----------



## kay56649

Ripper said:


> And how was that obvious??


If I have 4 horses, 2 mini donkeys, and a mini that foaled. I better know how to feed a horse, and if someone doesn't, then they don't belong having a horse!! I very well know how to properly care for a horse and then some!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> If I have 4 horses, 2 mini donkeys, and a mini that foaled. I better know how to feed a horse, and if someone doesn't, then they don't belong having a horse!! I very well know how to properly care for a horse and then some!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


People can just judge by what you say.

I have little opinion either way....again, my information comes from you.


----------



## wyominggrandma

HUH???? Now I am confused again You have highly trained horses worth $10,000 in todays market, they are not my parents horses, but they own them and I ride them? 

I hate to say it, but your vet doesnt have a clue.... The shots are to PREVENT abortion, not make them abort....I have worked with different vets for over 35 years, never heard not to give shots cause they cause abortion. Must be my vets don't know anything, since they recommend them.


----------



## Kayella

> Mostly small animal but he will do shots and emergency care on horses!





> If we need the vet will come out but our vet said he isn't real familiar with minis so we inspected the placenta ourselves and it seems normal. He isn't real familiar with horses in general besides shots and normal care. He is not real familiar with breeding!


I'm sorry, but this is where you lost me here. You stated earlier that your vet did not come out to check the placenta because he is not familiar with horses, and is more of a small animal vet. Yet, you just stated that your vet is an equine vet only. :think: This thread is very confusing...


----------



## Golden Horse

kay56649 said:


> Please only reply to this thread with good advice!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ah but who is decide which advice is good and which isn't:wink:

I could genuinely offer what I believe to be good advice, but the next person could cut me down in flames because they think it is bad advice.


----------



## Ripper

wyominggrandma said:


> HUH???? Now I am confused again You have highly trained horses worth $10,000 in todays market, they are not my parents horses, but they own them and I ride them?
> 
> I hate to say it, but your vet doesnt have a clue.... The shots are to PREVENT abortion, not make them abort....I have worked with different vets for over 35 years, never heard not to give shots cause they cause abortion. Must be my vets don't know anything, since they recommend them.


I wonder who owns the horses....


----------



## kay56649

Do your research and you will see that some shots cause abortion. My parents bought all of the horses!! I ride one and call it my own, I obviously couldn't afford $10,000. My mom has a horse also. It kind of went like this, 
Me-Hey mom can I get a horse
Mom-Sure honey we will look around and buy you one!

My mom bought a horse for me! What do you want to know to prove I am a knowledgeable horse person?? Throw out ideas and I will answer them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Ripper said:


> I wonder who owns the horses....


MY MOM BOUGHT A HORSE FOR ME AND HER AND I CALL IT MY OWN!!!!! The horse is even registered in my name but my mom bought it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

We have a horse that my niece uses but we own it!! We have 4 horses

Peaches- my horse but being retired
Coosa- my horse and my new show horse
Lizzie- my moms show horse
Sweetie- my nieces horse but we own

My mom has purchased all of the horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> Do your research and you will see that some shots cause abortion. My parents bought all of the horses!! I ride one and call it my own, I obviously couldn't afford $10,000. My mom has a horse also. It kind of went like this,
> Me-Hey mom can I get a horse
> Mom-Sure honey we will look around and buy you one!
> 
> My mom bought a horse for me! What do you want to know to prove I am a knowledgeable horse person?? Throw out ideas and I will answer them!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why are you asking for advise when you know everything???


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> My mini mare is 291 days pregnant and is bagging up a little and her teats are a little big and her left side is bigger than her right and when you feel her, you can feel a hard kick by her udders about every 5 seconds! Her hips are sinking in and she is getting te pointy but look! I'm really excited since this is my first time having a mini horse foal at my house! Does anyone have an idea of when she will foal or if it is coming close? She had a foal in May 2011 and had a normal birth! She is bred to Little Kings Buckeroo's great grandson so I am pretty excited! Please let me know if you have any advise! I have pictures and I will try to put some on soon!!


This post read like a novice to me.

Maybe I misread.

Either way IMO posters on here have really tried to help and understand.

I for one will bow to your experience...enjoy your foal.


----------



## kay56649

If you have noticed people are just questioning right now who owns my horses and how I don't know anything. There is no advice being dispersed right now. I wish people would just be giving advice instead of questioning me. It's actually none of their business
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh

Dude. We honestly don't care how expensive your horses are, how long you've had horses, or how much you do or don't know. I, personally, don't care if a person is jumping at Rolex, trains abused horses, or runs the best boarding facility in the county... but if we think your vet is an idiot, we're going to let you know, lol! It's nothing personal! Every time we point out something off is going on in the vetting of the horse, you get extremely defensive. At least, that's my casual observation... So everyone, just leave her and her vet alone.


----------



## kay56649

Ripper said:


> This post read like a novice to me.
> 
> Maybe I misread.
> 
> Either way IMO posters on here have really tried to help and understand.
> 
> I for one will bow to your experience...enjoy for foal.



I was a novice when I first got here but I have gotten lots of advice now!! I was not a novice with regular sized horses and I never asked for advice about big horses. If you are frustrated with this thread, you are not forced to read it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Yes please do!!! We have 3 equine vets and 1 that only does horses so I think every vet has their own opinion. Maybe your vet recommends one thing but my vet might think something else. You say my vet is an idiot, maybe your vet is the idiot! You guys are very sure of yourselves! If you aren't a vet you have no right to say anyone is an idiot or the RIGHT one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Golden Horse said:


> Ah but who is decide which advice is good and which isn't:wink:
> 
> I could genuinely offer what I believe to be good advice, but the next person could cut me down in flames because they think it is bad advice.


Yes and I am fine with that!! I just don't like when there is name calling or people denying what I say!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Ripper said:


> Why are you asking for advise when you know everything???


I know a lot about big horses but not minis!! For some reason nobody can process that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> Yes please do!!! We have 3 equine vets and 1 that only does horses so I think every vet has their own opinion. Maybe your vet recommends one thing but my vet might think something else. You say my vet is an idiot, maybe your vet is the idiot! You guys are very sure of yourselves! If you aren't a vet you have no right to say anyone is an idiot or the RIGHT one.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh...I have to ask....3 equine vets....1 does HORSES....

What to the other two do???


----------



## kay56649

3 equine vets that do horses and small animal and 1 that only does horses!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> I know a lot about big horses but not minis!! For some reason nobody can process that!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There can not be that much difference.


----------



## kay56649

There is a big difference!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> There is a big difference!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry...I just do not believe that.

I am sure if I had a mini to help foal, I would do just fine.

I raised 54 foals.

Lost 2.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I think we all have to understand here, that we are dealing with a child. She has admitted to riding in horse shows. I rode for about 30 years, before I decided to actually breed horses. 

It has become plain, that she has contradicted herself, many times throughout this message thread. Like most children - and she is a child at 14 years old, she thinks she knows it all and while she has sometimes taken our advice, on many occasions, she has disagreed with that which was offered. 

Like many little girls, she has made some rather outrageous statements. I have a granddaughter of the same age. Kids of this age do rather tend to do that. Even though she says she hates other 14 year olds and considers herself very adult, I think we have all seen, that she is indeed very young and with ideas and thoughts of many others her age.

I'm quite sure she doesn't really 'run' her farm and has control over everything, as she has stated and that it is probably her parents who have control over things. 

If I were her parents, I would suggest she spend more time studying her school work and less time on forums such as these. She is lucky to be able to have horses, as are my own grandchildren of her age. 

JMHO

Lizzie


----------



## NdAppy

FeatheredFeet said:


> I think we all have to understand here, that we are dealing with a child. She has admitted to riding in horse shows. I rode for about 30 years, before I decided to actually breed horses.
> 
> It has become plain, that she has contradicted herself, many times throughout this message thread. Like most children - and she is a child at 14 years old, she thinks she knows it all and while she has sometimes taken our advice, on many occasions, she has disagreed with that which was offered.
> 
> Like many little girls, she has made some rather outrageous statements. I have a granddaughter of the same age. Kids of this age do rather tend to do that. Even though she says she hates other 14 year olds and considers herself very adult, I think we have all seen, that she is indeed very young and with ideas and thoughts of many others her age.
> 
> I'm quite sure she doesn't really 'run' her farm and has control over everything, as she has stated and that it is probably her parents who have control over things.
> 
> If I were her parents, I would suggest she spend more time studying her school work and less time on forums such as these. She is lucky to be able to have horses, as are my own grandchildren of her age.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> Lizzie


:clap::clap::clap::hug:


----------



## FeatheredFeet

*LB*: My, your tulips are looking a little limp this year, aren't they? *LR*: Oh! I don't like what you're incinerating. *LB*: The proper word is "insinuating", illiterate. *LR*: I am not illiterate! My parents were married! 

You know NdAppy, this makes perfect sense, relating to what has gone on in this thread. Like it! 

Lizzie


----------



## New_image

Eeeeeeh this thing just never ends lol and I just sat here and read the some odd pages since my last visit for some un-known reason.

Agreed, folks, we are dealing with a younger gal here.... Agreed, with a little less time arguing with a fourm full of well educated folks and a little more time with school. 

Kay, maybe I'm incorrect but I think the reason some people asked "I wonder who owns the horses" and got confused was from this statement, *They are not my parents horses, they own them but I ride them and I have my horses and my mom has hers.*
Again, I could be incorrect here to but I think you meant to say that the horses ARE your parents, not yours, but you ride them? That is the leap I made anyway. At this point it looks like you need to slow down and re-read your responses before hitting submit, you're getting excited and people are grabbing on to things that I don't think you meant to say.

Having owned and bred Miniature Horses, riding Horses and Draft Horses I too disagree that there is a big difference. Some, but same basic concept. However I am gathering that Kay's farm has show experience, not so much with breeding, which is why she came to ask questions regarding the pending foaling. That and she was excited. I think to say that she is totally inexperienced is inaccurate as clearly she has assisted in the care of horses. Again, she mis-typed being to excited and not re-reading her reply before submitting. The error isn't worth arguing over and that is why I say, KAY, please slow down and re-read your replies to be sure you are submitting accurate information. Not just for this thread which is now pointless and going nowhere fast, but for future postings. 

That and... we _had_ to see daily belly updates now WHERE is this baby! I for one want to come back and see a foal picture or two in the midst of this drama. How is the baby?


----------



## wyominggrandma

kay56649 said:


> Yes please do!!! We have 3 equine vets and 1 that only does horses so I think every vet has their own opinion. Maybe your vet recommends one thing but my vet might think something else. You say my vet is an idiot, maybe your vet is the idiot! You guys are very sure of yourselves! If you aren't a vet you have no right to say anyone is an idiot or the RIGHT one.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sorry.. I have been a vet tech, vet assistant, vet helper, surgical assistant for over 35 years, probably longer than your mom has been alive. BUT, you are right, i am sure I know nothing compared to you and your vast experience with horses.... 
I do my research, along with my vets that I work for, sitting in on companies that sell/develop vaccinations, do studies on said vaccines, etc... I probably do know a bit more than you.
BUT, since you are so experienced, then I will step away before I say something I shouldn't.


----------



## kay56649

wyominggrandma said:


> I'm sorry.. I have been a vet tech, vet assistant, vet helper, surgical assistant for over 35 years, probably longer than your mom has been alive. BUT, you are right, i am sure I know nothing compared to you and your vast experience with horses....
> I do my research, along with my vets that I work for, sitting in on companies that sell/develop vaccinations, do studies on said vaccines, etc... I probably do know a bit more than you.
> BUT, since you are so experienced, then I will step away before I say something I shouldn't.



My mom is 52
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack

So, at the end of the day what we have here is a child having a little fun living in fantasty-land via the HF......gotcha.


----------



## kay56649

I am so sick and tired of the child thing and I will be reporting anyone who mentioned child!!!! Be careful what you say next time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

I am a straight A student so no worries on that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

themacpack said:


> So, at the end of the day what we have here is a child having a little fun living in fantasty-land via the HF......gotcha.


I find that very off subject and rude!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

I have reported everyone I have found rude, so please don't say anything if you can't say anything nice or helpful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

wyominggrandma said:


> I'm sorry.. I have been a vet tech, vet assistant, vet helper, surgical assistant for over 35 years, probably longer than your mom has been alive. BUT, you are right, i am sure I know nothing compared to you and your vast experience with horses....
> I do my research, along with my vets that I work for, sitting in on companies that sell/develop vaccinations, do studies on said vaccines, etc... I probably do know a bit more than you.
> BUT, since you are so experienced, then I will step away before I say something I shouldn't.



Yes please do!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> I am so sick and tired of the child thing and I will be reporting anyone who mentioned child!!!! Be careful what you say next time!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How childish.....:shock::lol::lol:


----------



## wyominggrandma

Nobody has been rude little one. You just don't like the fact that ADULTS are questioning your experience and attitude, so now you are acting like we are all in school and you are going to the hall monitor and reporting anyone who has said something you don't like.


----------



## wyominggrandma

kay56649 said:


> Yes please do!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


now little girl, your comment is rude. Maybe I will report you


----------



## NdAppy

Once again, you cannot dictate what people say in response to your post. Wait you can... but that would require no more posting.


FF - That is from Gnomeo and Juliet. Such a cute movie and you are so right.


----------



## cmarie

wyominggrandma said:


> HUH???? Now I am confused again You have highly trained horses worth $10,000 in todays market, they are not my parents horses, but they own them and I ride them?
> 
> I hate to say it, but your vet doesnt have a clue.... The shots are to PREVENT abortion, not make them abort....I have worked with different vets for over 35 years, never heard not to give shots cause they cause abortion. Must be my vets don't know anything, since they recommend them.


If I remember a few years back when the West Nile vaccine first came out there was some press releases about it possibly causing late term abortions, but I don't think it was ever actually tied to it.


----------



## themacpack

If you do not like to be addressed as a child, do not behave like a child. Age does not equal maturity, but when both are lacking it shows. There are plenty of minors (do you like that term better?) on this forum and elsewhere online and off that don't have the issues you are dealing with, because they do not choose to present themselves as you have. When a story is constantly evolving and being changed to fit the post of the moment, that is going to be noticed (and likely mentioned) - regardless of the age of the poster.


----------



## kay56649

You guys all coaxed me to say my age and the only reason you did is so you could use it against me! When I signed up it said report anyone who is rude, harrassing, or posting something I didn't like, so I did what they told me to do. ANYWAY, how is everyone's pregnant mares doing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper

cmarie said:


> If I remember a few years back when the West Nile vaccine first came out there was some press releases about it possibly causing late term abortions, but I don't think it was ever actually tied to it.


I do remember that.

As I recall a lab tec was exposed to the serum and lost her baby.

No connection was found to the serum.


----------



## kay56649

I did not ask for rude posts and I would appreciate if everyone would only post helpful advice. I WILL not tolerate being called childish or immature, that is harrassing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> You guys all coaxed me to say my age and the only reason you did is so you could use it against me! When I signed up it said report anyone who is rude, harrassing, or posting something I didn't like, so I did what they told me to do. ANYWAY, how is everyone's pregnant mares doing?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


"Posting somthing you did not like"???

Do you have a link for that????


----------



## kay56649

Ripper said:


> I do remember that.
> 
> As I recall a lab tec was exposed to the serum and lost her baby.
> 
> No connection was found to the serum.


The rhino... Vaccine is one of the HUGE ones and vaccines in general can do that. Vets just don't tell people that because they dont want to lose money. No offense but it is a proven fact!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Ripper said:


> "Posting somthing you did not like"???
> 
> Do you have a link for that????


Just click back a page or two and read, no link needed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> The rhino... Vaccine is one of the HUGE ones and vaccines in general can do that. Vets just don't tell people that because they dont want to lose money. No offense but it is a proven fact!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Honey, back when it came out I had over $50,000 worth of foals in those mares.

I asked every possible question.


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> Just click back a page or two and read, no link needed!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh but, I do need a link.


----------



## cmarie

kay56649 said:


> The rhino... Vaccine is one of the HUGE ones and vaccines in general can do that. Vets just don't tell people that because they dont want to lose money. No offense but it is a proven fact!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Really do you have any more info on that I would love to read about it.


----------



## Golden Horse

Ripper said:


> Sorry...I just do not believe that.
> 
> I am sure if I had a mini to help foal, I would do just fine.
> 
> I raised 54 foals.
> 
> Lost 2.


Actually Kay is quite right on this one, while biologically speaking everything is the same with minis, there is a far higher risk of problems and the chances of losing a mare or foal or both are high. I sure wouldn't like to raise mini's


----------



## wyominggrandma

You need to know what you are talking about before you start spouting off your knowledge.. Vets will tell a person if there is a chance of a problem mainly because THE company who made the vaccine can be sued if a mare loses a foal after a vaccine. I would like to see the PROVEN fact that vets practice negligence by not telling an owner that a certain vaccine can cause a mare to abort.
Just recently when a vaccine was recalled for causing a death and illness in horses, it was sent by MAIL, COMPUTER< CELL PHONE and every other method of recall notice so we could get it off the shelves and no longer dispense it by the company.... the vets did not continue to use it so they could make money, they took it off the shelves and disposed of it.
I do know the facts little one, I know the facts on a daily basis of what needs to be pulled, what needs to be recalled, what needs to be used....what new vaccines are coming out for what reason, reactions that can happen on occasion. I KNOW because that is my job...
What is your job besides trying to act like you singlehanded run a farm, go to school, ride $10,000 WP horses and know everything. 
Oh yea, posting is for harrassing, harrassing is when someone posts to you privately and says bad things, harrassing is calling you names, emailing you privately, etc. Harrassing is not answering back to your little innuendoes and snide comments


----------



## Ripper

Golden Horse said:


> Actually Kay is quite right on this one, while biologically speaking everything is the same with minis, there is a far higher risk of problems and the chances of losing a mare or foal or both are high. I sure wouldn't like to raise mini's


Neither would I.

That is a lot of work for very little return.


----------



## kay56649

cmarie said:


> Really do you have any more info on that I would love to read about it.


I will try to get some links but you can type in rhino virus vaccine killing unborn foals!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Ripper said:


> Neither would I.
> 
> That is a lot of work for very little return.


Very little return???? I think a healthy mini goal is the best thing that ever happened to me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

For a proven fact I ride $10,000 western pleasure horses and I have done ALL of the work for my mini! My problems on here will be solved shortly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

The only thing more confusing to me than the contradicting posts of a VERY young teenage girl .... is that grown adults can spend so much energy and get so much joy out of antagonizing and calling her out at every opportunity.

At least HER behavior can be explained by considering her age and maturity level .....

I mean it take some real talent to outwit a 13-14-year-old... LOL

Just sayin'


----------



## wyominggrandma

I typed it in and got a foal loss group that talked about West Nile Virus vaccine causing their mares to abort or foals to be born deformed.


----------



## kay56649

texasgal said:


> The only thing more confusing to me than the contradicting posts of a VERY young teenage girl .... is that grown adults can spend so much energy and get so much joy out of antagonizing and calling her out at every opportunity.
> 
> At least HER behavior can be explained by considering her age and maturity level .....
> 
> I mean it take some real talent to outwit a 13-14-year-old... LOL
> 
> Just sayin'


 
Yes thank you._Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

wyominggrandma said:


> I typed it in and got a foal loss group that talked about West Nile Virus vaccine causing their mares to abort or foals to be born deformed.


You gotta look at the rhino vaccine! There are many warnings out there, you just be to find them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

If you are so certain that the OP is speaking and thinking from the perspective of a 14 year old, then you, as a mature adult , should listen with the tolerance and acceptance of one. Cut her some slack, so to speak. It isn't a crime to be young and not so great with words.


----------



## SunnyDraco

I think that we have gone far too many pages with NO PICTURES OF BABY!!! Can we please have pictures of the the little one?

It is clear to me that no one is going to convince anyone of anything at this point. When the OP (or anyone else) wants to re-read this thread at a later date, when the blood is no longer boiling, learning and seeing new light on what is being discussed on over 70 pages may infact happen. 

Now, I KNOW the OP must be hiding a stash of pictures of the cutie pie. I would like to see them


----------



## wyominggrandma

GIVE BRED MARES "PNEUMABORT K", INSTEAD OF THE COMBINED FLU/RHINO, YOU WILL NEED TO ORDER PLAIN "FLU" VACCINE FOR THEM. DO NOT GIVE RHINO TO A MARE IN FOAL UNLESS APPROVED BY YOUR VET. THIS MAY CAUSE ABORTION. GIVE _"PNEUMABORT K", BY FT. DODGE_, AT 5, 7, AND 9 MONTHS GESTATION. 

This states do not give RHINO to a mare in foal, give PNEUMABORT K which is in fact a Rhino vaccine, just made for mare in foal. The Rhino shot given to pregnant mares is killed virus. The vaccine given to horses to prevent Rhino is not the same vaccine given to pregnant mares, it is modified live.
 I have just spent time googling since you said to check it out. Everything I read says " if pnemabort K is not given to pregnant mares,then there is a chance of abortion. A mare has more of a chance to have an abortion if not given the shots at 5,7 9 months... Maybe you have witnessed or read of a mare not given the proper schedule of shots and the mare aborted because she didn't get the shot instead of aborted because she got it.


----------



## themacpack

As a parent and as someone who works with youth on a daily basis, I tend to hold the young people I encounter to a very high standard - I find that children will live to the expectations you set for them. I also have a very low tolerance for b.s., especially that which is being served up to me by a child. It is curious to me that expecting honesty and integrity out of a young person is a bad thing.


----------



## cmarie

kay56649 said:


> I will try to get some links but you can type in rhino virus vaccine killing unborn foals!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thank you...


----------



## tinyliny

themacpack said:


> As a parent and as someone who works with youth on a daily basis, I tend to hold the young people I encounter to a very high standard - I find that children will live to the expectations you set for them. I also have a very low tolerance for b.s., especially that which is being served up to me by a child. It is curious to me that expecting honesty and integrity out of a young person is a bad thing.


It isn't a bad thing. But, first of all dishonesty and confusion are too differant things. Intent is all important. You seem to assume the OP is trying to serve up lies. I think rather she has just not laid out the information so smoothly. That's confusion. 
Children do live up to expectations of them that are modelled by the adults in their lives. Such as tolerance, courtesy and forgiveness.


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> Very little return???? I think a healthy mini goal is the best thing that ever happened to me!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am talking about money.


----------



## texasgal

I expect honesty and integrity out of the children that I am responsible for ... Random children on the internet .. not so much. 

I think the internet is kinda like the grapevine .... "believe half of what you see ... some or none of what you hear...."

*dating myself here*

imo


----------



## tinyliny

I never heard that one before, and I think I am older than you, but maybe not. Still, that's an oldie, moldie, goldie.


----------



## kay56649

Ripper said:


> I am talking about money.


Tingly money she has cost us so far is a bag if $12 foaling grain and hay for bedding and food
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

I am the most responsible person in my grade. You guys are wording things the same way I am. believe what you want, all I know is what I am. You don't seem to understands life, so no reason to judge it! Thank you to those sticking up for me I appreciate it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper

kay56649 said:


> I am the most responsible person in my grade. You guys are wording things the same way I am. believe what you want, all I know is what I am. You don't seem to understands life, so no reason to judge it! Thank you to those sticking up for me I appreciate it!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I believe you are the most reasonable person in your grade.

I always was too.

That is why right out of high school I worked with this horse.

I hope you have a similar opportunity.

Impressive Tommy Quarter Horse


----------



## kay56649

Zipped So Famous Quarter Horse

This is what I work with right now. She's a 2005 sorrel with a blaze and 3 white socks. She is a trained western pleasure horse with a great disposition!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Umm I came back to this thread to check on if the baby has come yet... what the heck did I stumble into???  Am I on a different forum?

Is the baby born? Pictures? Come on people gotta get my horsey fix!!


----------



## kay56649

Yes baby is born and more pics are coming soon!!!!!. Jasmine gave birth to a palomino filly with four white socks and a nice attitude. Ha ha. She is just the cutest thing ever!! Don't worry pics will be on soon!! Also, sorry for the mess, it will be fixed soon. Ha ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

There are also pics of her in my albums!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike_User

Given that this thread was about the OP's mini mare being close to foaling and it now has, I think we'd all love to see the next update include pictures. I'm closing this thread so that the pictures aren't buried 74 pages deep in this thread. OP, please start a new thread with pictures of the foal in the Horse Pictures forum when they are available.

If anyone would like to continue the discussion about viruses or vaccines, please start a thread about it in the Horse Health forum.


----------

